# No more boosters for me



## CrusaderFrank (Dec 8, 2021)

When I learned that Fauxi and the CCP developed a bioweapon to attack the human respiratory system, I got the jab.

I've had no side effects thus far

However, I am not EVER getting the booster.  At this point I'll take my chances and use any of the myriad of other options available to me.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 8, 2021)

CrusaderFrank said:


> When I learned that Fauxi and the CCP developed a bioweapon to attack the human respiratory system, I got the jab.
> 
> I've had no side effects thus far
> 
> However, I am not EVER getting the booster.  At this point I'll take my chances and use any of the myriad of other options available to me.


To be considered vaccinated you will need like 4 boosters a year


----------



## Otis Mayfield (Dec 8, 2021)

I'm glad you got vaccinated.

Maybe your admission will help some idiot to decide to get vaccinated too.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Dec 8, 2021)

TheGreatSatan said:


> To be considered vaccinated you will need like 4 boosters a year



I thought it was 4 a month....phew!


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Dec 8, 2021)

This is the vision.


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Dec 8, 2021)

CrusaderFrank said:


> When I learned that Fauxi and the CCP developed a bioweapon to attack the human respiratory system, I got the jab.
> 
> I've had no side effects thus far
> 
> However, I am not EVER getting the booster.  At this point I'll take my chances and use any of the myriad of other options available to me.



Yeah, thats exactly what my mom said.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Dec 8, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> I'm glad you got vaccinated.



After I learned that Fauxi paid Wuhan to develop a Gain of Function bioweapon created specifically to attack the human respiratory system, it was a Biden aka a No brainer


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 8, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> I'm glad you got vaccinated.
> 
> Maybe your admission will help some idiot to decide to get vaccinated too.


He's anti vax and not vaccinated if he refuses boosters.

Be a good Democrat, get your boosters, and do lots of exercise.


----------



## EvMetro (Dec 8, 2021)

CrusaderFrank said:


> When I learned that Fauxi and the CCP developed a bioweapon to attack the human respiratory system, I got the jab.
> 
> I've had no side effects thus far
> 
> However, I am not EVER getting the booster.  At this point I'll take my chances and use any of the myriad of other options available to me.


Glad to hear this.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Dec 8, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> I'm glad you got vaccinated.
> 
> Maybe your admission will help some idiot to decide to get vaccinated too.



Why are you "glad" he got vaccinated?

Do you have stock in the pharmaceutical companies?


----------



## EvMetro (Dec 8, 2021)

LordBrownTrout said:


> This is the vision.
> 
> View attachment 573212


Thanks for the image, I trimmed it and saved it.


----------



## miketx (Dec 8, 2021)

CrusaderFrank said:


> When I learned that Fauxi and the CCP developed a bioweapon to attack the human respiratory system, I got the jab.
> 
> I've had no side effects thus far
> 
> However, I am not EVER getting the booster.  At this point I'll take my chances and use any of the myriad of other options available to me.


No more boosters? Just imagine if NASA had said that in the 60's!!!


----------



## EvMetro (Dec 8, 2021)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Why are you "glad" he got vaccinated?


Don't jabs stop people from getting omicron?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Dec 8, 2021)

EvMetro said:


> Don't jabs stop people from getting omicron?



No, but that isn't what's important.

More jabs pushes the Moderna stock prices up.

We have to have priorities.


----------



## Lesh (Dec 8, 2021)

CrusaderFrank said:


> When I learned that Fauxi and the CCP developed a bioweapon to attack the human respiratory system, I got the jab.
> 
> I've had no side effects thus far
> 
> However, I am not EVER getting the booster.  At this point I'll take my chances and use any of the myriad of other options available to me.


Happy Deworming


----------



## Briss (Dec 8, 2021)

TheGreatSatan said:


> To be considered vaccinated you will need like 4 boosters a year


One day there will be a vaccine for people who are unwilling to understand that the experimental injection is a _treatment_, and _not _a vaccine, and that, as such, it cannot be mandated.  When they figure this out, maybe then they'll wonder why they're being forced to accept a treatment for a problem they don't have.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Dec 8, 2021)

Lesh said:


> Happy Deworming


Cold day in Hell before I take advice from the "Check the box determines your gender" crowd


----------



## Lesh (Dec 8, 2021)

I've had both vaccinations and the booster.


If I need another booster down the road I'll get it happily.

It costs nothing...has zero side effects beyond minor body aches after the second shot and I can go pretty much where I want and do pretty much what I want without fear of dying from covid.

I'm 67 and used to smoke so I am at risk


----------



## Briss (Dec 8, 2021)

Lesh said:


> Happy Deworming


I was under the impression that Ivermectin was prescribed by doctors for their human patients.


----------



## Lesh (Dec 8, 2021)

Briss said:


> One day there will be a vaccine for people who are unwilling to understand that the experimental injection is a _treatment_, and _not _a vaccine, and that, as such, it cannot be mandated.  Maybe then they'll wonder why they're being forced to accept a treatment for a problem they don't have.


There's no "as such". That's your opinion bolstered by internet quacks


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Dec 8, 2021)

TheGreatSatan said:


> To be considered vaccinated you will need like 4 boosters a year


$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## Lesh (Dec 8, 2021)

Briss said:


> I was under the impression that Ivermectin was prescribed by doctors for their human patients.


Internet quacks


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Dec 8, 2021)

Lesh said:


> There's no "as such". That's your opinion bolstered by internet quacks


And your opinion is bolstered by other quacks.

NPR says death by "doctor" is the third leading cause in this country.  If you like those odds, so be it.  Just listen hard when you hear all those p*HARM*a commercials on TV.  There are many ways to say, "Side effects may include death".


----------



## bugs (Dec 8, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> I'm glad you got vaccinated.
> 
> Maybe your admission will help some idiot to decide to get vaccinated too.


Not Me.. But, I Don't THINK I'm an Idiot.
Just NOT Going to get their Fucking 'shots'
You go right Ahead.. Get AS MANY as YOU Choose to!


----------



## Briss (Dec 8, 2021)

Lesh said:


> It costs nothing...has zero side effects beyond minor body aches . . .


What is the purpose of VAERS?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Dec 8, 2021)

Lesh said:


> I've had both vaccinations and the booster.
> 
> 
> If I need another booster down the road I'll get it happily.
> ...



If your Reich tells you to march into the showers, you'll do so happily.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Dec 8, 2021)

CrusaderFrank said:


> When I learned that Fauxi and the CCP developed a bioweapon to attack the human respiratory system, I got the jab.
> 
> I've had no side effects thus far
> 
> However, I am not EVER getting the booster.  At this point I'll take my chances and use any of the myriad of other options available to me.











						Israeli study: People with natural immunity have more protection than double-dose vaccinated
					

New fodder for the destined-to-be-eternal debate over whether natural immunity is better than vaccine immunity or vice versa. Although, really, that’s a false choice. Every study I’ve seen...




					hotair.com


----------



## bugs (Dec 8, 2021)

EvMetro said:


> Don't jabs stop people from getting omicron?


I'm sure they will try to Develop them ASAP..


----------



## Briss (Dec 8, 2021)

Lesh said:


> There's no "as such". That's your opinion bolstered by internet quacks


You're going to need another treatment every six months.

Of course, the operative word there is TREATMENT.  But you prefer to turn you critical thinking skills off on this matter so that you can maintain your belief in what the proven liars and cheats have said you need to believe.

Were you surprised to learn today that Ivermectim is prescribed by doctors for their human patients?


----------



## Lesh (Dec 8, 2021)

Briss said:


> You're going to need another treatment every six months.


I may need a booster VACCINE yes...and as noted...I will happily get it.

I REALLY don't want to catch covid. I've seen what it can do


----------



## Lesh (Dec 8, 2021)

Manonthestreet said:


> Israeli study: People with natural immunity have more protection than double-dose vaccinated
> 
> 
> New fodder for the destined-to-be-eternal debate over whether natural immunity is better than vaccine immunity or vice versa. Although, really, that’s a false choice. Every study I’ve seen...
> ...


I find it interesting that it's always a UK study or an Israeli study or some other study from some foreign country that makes these claims...when all the evidence in THIS country shows the opposite


----------



## EvMetro (Dec 8, 2021)

Lesh said:


> I've had both vaccinations and the booster.


That means you are protected from omicron!  Woo hoo!  You can't get covid!


----------



## EvMetro (Dec 8, 2021)

Lesh said:


> may need a booster VACCINE yes...and as noted...I will happily get it.


More vaccines!  Woo hoo!


----------



## Lesh (Dec 8, 2021)

And oh yea...the BEST immunity shown even there is "hybrid". The booster clearly has a huge effect

Also...the idea that catching covid is a good way to prevent catching covid is just strange beyond bizarre

Also...that study makes no reference to severity of disease


----------



## EvMetro (Dec 8, 2021)

Lesh said:


> I find it interesting that it's always a UK study or an Israeli study or some other study from some foreign country that makes these claims...when all the evidence in THIS country shows the opposite


Do not question Fau Chi or CNN.  Get more vaccines.   More vaccines is the only answer!


----------



## Lesh (Dec 8, 2021)

EvMetro said:


> That means you are protected from omicron!  Woo hoo!  You can't get covid!


I never said that nor has anyone else.

The RISK is far lower....and the chance that I will get very sick or die is FAR lower


----------



## EvMetro (Dec 8, 2021)

Lesh said:


> ...the idea that catching covid is a good way to prevent catching covid is just strange beyond bizarre


Natural immunity is just witchcraft, you need MORE VACCINES AND BOOSTERS!  Listen to CNN!


----------



## Manonthestreet (Dec 8, 2021)

Lesh said:


> I find it interesting that it's always a UK study or an Israeli study or some other study from some foreign country that makes these claims...when all the evidence in THIS country shows the opposite


Israel is big on vaxxes......see no reason not to believe it considering the propo coming from Fauci


----------



## Briss (Dec 8, 2021)

Lesh said:


> Internet quacks


This is good.  You're at the point right now where you're claiming that all of the doctors who have prescribed Ivermectin for their patients for all of these years are quacks.  That's outrageous!  You don't really believe it, but for some reason, you're willing to suspend reality in favor of a lie.

Why is that?


----------



## EvMetro (Dec 8, 2021)

Lesh said:


> I never said that nor has anyone else.
> 
> The RISK is far lower....and the chance that I will get very sick or die is FAR lower


The answer to omicron is MORE VACCINES!  MORE BOOSTERS!  We don't need no natural immunity...


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Dec 8, 2021)

Same here... Bonzi and I had Covid Nov. 2020, and got jabbed twice.
*NO MORE.*
Enough is enough


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Dec 8, 2021)

Lesh said:


> And oh yea...the BEST immunity shown even there is "hybrid". The booster clearly has a huge effect
> 
> Also...the idea that catching covid is a good way to prevent catching covid is just strange beyond bizarre
> 
> Also...that study makes no reference to severity of disease



Natural immunity is superior to vaccine immunity.  The idea of taking an injection that doesn't prevent infection nor stop transmission is strange beyond bizarre.


----------



## Lesh (Dec 8, 2021)

bugs said:


> Not Me.. But, I Don't THINK I'm an Idiot.
> Just NOT Going to get their Fucking 'shots'
> You go right Ahead.. Get AS MANY as YOU Choose to!


Then don't get vaccinated.

You won't be missed


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Dec 8, 2021)

EvMetro said:


> Do not question Fau Chi or CNN.  Get more vaccines.   More vaccines is the only answer!
> 
> View attachment 573229


$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## Lesh (Dec 8, 2021)

LordBrownTrout said:


> Natural immunity is superior to vaccine immunity.  The idea of taking an injection that doesn't prevent infection nor stop transmission is strange beyond bizarre.


Can you point to ANY vaccine that allows for 100% PROTECTION?

No?

Ohhh


----------



## EvMetro (Dec 8, 2021)

LordBrownTrout said:


> Natural immunity is superior to vaccine immunity.  The idea of taking an injection that doesn't prevent infection nor stop transmission is strange beyond bizarre.


Indeed.  Now that we have the omicron mutation that recognizes the jab, it is even more bizarre.


----------



## EvMetro (Dec 8, 2021)

Lesh said:


> Can you point to ANY vaccine that allows for 100% PROTECTION?
> 
> No?
> 
> Ohhh


Right here:






						"No vaccine is 100% effective"
					

When you see a lefty post "no vaccine is 100% effective", you will see a lefty cheating.  Don't fall for it.  When they post this, it is not because anybody claimed that vaccines are 100% effective, it is because they are holding a losing hand.  "No vaccine is 100% effective" is a red herring or...



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## Briss (Dec 8, 2021)

Lesh said:


> I never said that nor has anyone else.
> 
> The RISK is far lower....and the chance that I will get very sick or die is FAR lower


Good grief!!  You really need to take a few steps back and think about a 99+% survivability rate.  You're going on as if it's a 1% survivability rate.

Also, there's like 180 studies showing that natural immunity is superior to the experimental injection.  But unless your medical heroes acknowledge that, you're going to continue believing that those studies don't exist, or that they were done by quacks--every single one of them.


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Dec 8, 2021)

Lesh said:


> Can you point to ANY vaccine that allows for 100% PROTECTION?
> 
> No?
> 
> Ohhh


I've taken all conventional vaccines and never was infected.  They seemed to work pretty well. Of course they're not 100 percent but they're superior to mRNA.


----------



## Briss (Dec 8, 2021)

Lesh said:


> Then don't get vaccinated.
> 
> You won't be missed


You don't like playing the percentages, do you?  I think it would do you a world of good to acknowledge that the survivability rate is not a frickin' death sentence.  How in hell do you become so taken in by others that you now see a 99+% survivability rate as a death sentence.

You're being hysterical.


----------



## Lesh (Dec 8, 2021)

Briss said:


> You don't like playing the percentages, do you?  I think it would do you a world of good to acknowledge that the survivability rate is not a frickin' death sentence.  How in hell do you become so taken in by others that you now see a 99+% survivability rate as a death sentence.
> 
> You're being hysterical.


Is that right?

I lost a close friend to covid. I know of about a dozen people who died from it. I had another close friend who almost died from it.

I'll pass thank you


----------



## jc456 (Dec 8, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> I'm glad you got vaccinated.
> 
> Maybe your admission will help some idiot to decide to get vaccinated too.


nope! never getting the vax.  No one can say why it isn't working and why they need boosters.  you don't understand logic.

The funny part is the demofks say get the vaccine, but one can still get wuhan. They say, ahh it ain't as bad.  Then Collin Powell died from wuhan after being vaccinated.  Well wait, that isn't logical, the demofks said it wasn't as bad.  How is isn't as bad still death?  Logical people see that and go, why get jabbed if the results are the same?  Not me bubba.  keep your fiction.  My logic trumps your nonsense.  My science is better than yours.


----------



## Briss (Dec 8, 2021)

Lesh said:


> Is that right?
> 
> I lost a close friend to covid. I know of about a dozen people who died from it. I had another close friend who almost died from it.
> 
> I'll pass thank you


And now you believe that your own personal anecdotal evidence reflects the actual survivability rate.

I'm sure your anecdotal offerings here will receive the attention they deserve.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 8, 2021)

Lesh said:


> Is that right?
> 
> I lost a close friend to covid. I know of about a dozen people who died from it. I had another close friend who almost died from it.
> 
> I'll pass thank you


holy shit, I haven't heard of anyone in my surrounding who has died from it.  I barely know of anyone who got it.  maybe two people, all coworkers.  While at home!!! not out and about.  Is it wuhan or the common cold they caught?  I say common cold, it didn't get cured.


----------



## Lesh (Dec 8, 2021)

Briss said:


> And now you believe that your own personal anecdotal evidence reflects the actual survivability rate.
> 
> I'm sure your anecdotal offerings here will receive the attention they deserve.


And now I KNOW how deadly this thing is.

Not only have I had personal experience with this horror but 800,000 people dying is a cautionary tale in itself


----------



## Lesh (Dec 8, 2021)

jc456 said:


> holy shit, I haven't heard of anyone in my surrounding who has died from it.  I barely know of anyone who got it.  maybe two people, all coworkers.  While at home!!! not out and about.  Is it wuhan or the common cold they caught?  I say common cold, it didn't get cured.


Newsflash...you don't catch covid "While at home!!! not out and about. ". That's a virtual impossibility.

We'll file the rest of your nonsense with that claim.


----------



## 22lcidw (Dec 8, 2021)

Lesh said:


> Happy Deworming


Does an injection in the mother cause systic fibrosis in newborns.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 8, 2021)

Lesh said:


> Newsflash...you don't catch covid "While at home!!! not out and about. ". That's a virtual impossibility.
> 
> We'll file the rest of your nonsense with that claim.


so how does one catch wuhan in your world?


----------



## Lesh (Dec 8, 2021)

jc456 said:


> so how does one catch wuhan in your world?


How they DON'T catch it is staying away from infected people.

Do you think it comes in through the windows idiot?


----------



## Lesh (Dec 8, 2021)

LordBrownTrout said:


> *I've taken all conventional vaccines and never was infected. They seemed to work pretty well. Of course they're not 100 percent *but they're superior to mRNA.


I can say the same (the bolded part) about the covid vax ...stupid


----------



## Briss (Dec 8, 2021)

Lesh said:


> Is that right?
> 
> I know of about a dozen people who died from it.


And what did these people do when they realized they were sick.  What treatment did they use?  Or did they follow tony's proactive approach and isolate in some dark room until it gets so bad that you're having trouble breathing?

Also, what were their ages and comorbidities?


----------



## Lesh (Dec 8, 2021)

Briss said:


> And what did these people do when they realized they were sick.  What treatment did they use?  Or did they follow tony's proactive approach and isolate in some dark room until it gets so bad that you're having trouble breathing?
> 
> Also, what were there ages and comorbidities?


All caught it early and got prompt medical help. None had been vaxxed yet


----------



## Briss (Dec 8, 2021)

Lesh said:


> All caught it early and got prompt medical help. None had been vaxxed yet


Ages?

Comorbidities?

And what was that medical help they received?


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Dec 8, 2021)

Lesh said:


> How they DON'T catch it is staying away from infected people.
> 
> Do you think it comes in through the windows idiot?


Hysteria.  Fun.


----------



## Lesh (Dec 8, 2021)

Briss said:


> Also, what were there ages and comorbidities?


Remember...this discussion began as to why "I" have gotten vaxxed and boosted.

I am 67 and a former smoker

YOU would say "well he was old and a smoker" so pffft...who cares.

I care. And if I were to catch covid and survive but infected my wife and she DIDN'T...I couldn't live with myself...


----------



## jc456 (Dec 8, 2021)

Lesh said:


> And now I KNOW how deadly this thing is.
> 
> Not only have I had personal experience with this horror but 800,000 people dying is a cautionary tale in itself


800,000 dead is fiction.  But like the vaccine that doesn't work, you believe it.  can't make up for your stupidity.  Sorry.  That's irrational beyond irrational.  You can't prove one of those supposed 800,000 and neither can the CDC.  That's why they use the term Probable in their reports.  Probable isn't did.  Means something, but it doesn't mean they actually died of it.  They are merely making an assumption based on the fact that wuhan exists.  it's fking hilarious the depths you go to to squeeze private parts.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 8, 2021)

Lesh said:


> How they DON'T catch it is staying away from infected people.
> 
> Do you think it comes in through the windows idiot?


Well as I wrote, they did avoid infected people and still caught it.  That isn't logical and it appears you think that isn't logical either.  So how did they catch it?  I'm asking you how they caught it.  Do you think it comes through the window?


----------



## Briss (Dec 8, 2021)

Lesh said:


> Remember...this discussion began as to why "I" have gotten vaxxed and boosted.
> 
> I am 67 and a former smoker
> 
> ...


No.  I want to know the ages and comorbidities and the treatment they received right off the bat.


----------



## Lesh (Dec 8, 2021)

jc456 said:


> 800,000 dead is fiction.


YOU are fiction. You're a purveyor of fake news.

Excess death statistics showed an increase in deaths over the last two years that is GREATER than the official covid death count.

You know this but continue lying


----------



## Lesh (Dec 8, 2021)

jc456 said:


> Well as I wrote, they did avoid infected people and still caught it.


Obviously they did not. SOMEONE they encountered was infected...


----------



## jc456 (Dec 8, 2021)

Lesh said:


> All caught it early and got prompt medical help. None had been vaxxed yet


what was the medical help?  what did they receive to treat it?


----------



## jc456 (Dec 8, 2021)

Lesh said:


> Obviously they did not. SOMEONE they encountered was infected...


nope, never went outside their own homes and caught it.  So I'm still waiting, how did they catch it.  Funny thing now is that the wuhan count is up again, people are staying indoors avoiding people and now the count is rising.  Dudette, that makes no fking sense.  I'm waiting.  BTW, this count includes vaccinated people.


----------



## Lesh (Dec 8, 2021)

jc456 said:


> what was the medical help?  what did they receive to treat it?


You think you are qualified to judge that?

You're not


----------



## Lesh (Dec 8, 2021)

jc456 said:


> nope, never went outside their own homes and caught it.  So I'm still waiting, how did they catch it.  Funny thing now is that the wuhan count is up again, people are staying indoors avoiding people and now the count is rising.  Dudette, that makes no fking sense.  I'm waiting.  BTW, this count includes vaccinated people.


You mean we've been in lock down? You mean we didn't just have Thanksgiving?

STFU troll


----------



## EyeBRollin (Dec 8, 2021)

Fine by me, OP.

Anyone who wants to roll the dice on getting a serious case of COVID-19- knock yourself out!  *Shrugs*


----------



## Orangecat (Dec 8, 2021)

When the vaccine manufacturers accept legal liability for adverse effects, both short and long-term, of their product, I'll consider using it.


----------



## EyeBRollin (Dec 8, 2021)

Orangecat said:


> When the vaccine manufacturers accept legal liability for adverse effects, both short and long-term, of their product, I'll consider using it.



Consider meaning still won’t.  Lol.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 8, 2021)

Lesh said:


> And now I KNOW how deadly this thing is.
> 
> Not only have I had personal experience with this horror but 800,000 people dying is a cautionary tale in itself


you personally know how deadly it is?  how so?  Let's say 800,000 did die from it, what is that percentage of the population?  And how is it different than the 8,000 daily deaths by all other things human caused?


----------



## Ame®icano (Dec 8, 2021)

TheGreatSatan said:


> He's anti vax and not vaccinated if he refuses boosters.
> 
> Be a good Democrat, get your boosters, and do lots of exercise.


----------



## 22lcidw (Dec 8, 2021)

Lesh said:


> Remember...this discussion began as to why "I" have gotten vaxxed and boosted.
> 
> I am 67 and a former smoker
> 
> ...


That is a three to four generation way in ghetto reality.


----------



## Orangecat (Dec 8, 2021)

EyeBRollin said:


> Consider meaning still won’t.  Lol.


Actually, "consider" is not a synonym for "won't".


----------



## EvMetro (Dec 8, 2021)

Lesh said:


> Is that right?
> 
> I lost a close friend to covid. I know of about a dozen people who died from it. I had another close friend who almost died from it.
> 
> I'll pass thank you


It is interesting how lefties tend to know a lot more people who have died from covid than righties do.  Naturally, all these people who you claim to know will be those who rejected the jab, since these are the kinds of people lefties know, right?


----------



## jc456 (Dec 8, 2021)

Lesh said:


> Remember...this discussion began as to why "I" have gotten vaxxed and boosted.
> 
> I am 67 and a former smoker
> 
> ...


I'm 66 and a former smoker.  Not sure what relevance that has?  Do you drink? I do, and I can smell my beer and taste every can and bottle.  So, not infected.


----------



## Ame®icano (Dec 8, 2021)

Lesh said:


> Happy Deworming


----------



## EvMetro (Dec 8, 2021)

Lesh said:


> Not only have I had personal experience with this horror but 800,000 people dying is a cautionary tale in itself


That's a lot of heart attacks, type 2 diabetes, and car wrecks, but this has been going on since the beginning of time.


----------



## EvMetro (Dec 8, 2021)

Ame®icano said:


> View attachment 573246


Thanks for the image!


----------



## EyeBRollin (Dec 8, 2021)

Orangecat said:


> Actually, "consider" is not a synonym for "won't".



The “hesitant” always come up with new reasons not to get vaccinated yet are always still “considering it.”  Funny how that works.


----------



## otto105 (Dec 8, 2021)

CrusaderFrank said:


> When I learned that Fauxi and the CCP developed a bioweapon to attack the human respiratory system, I got the jab.
> 
> I've had no side effects thus far
> 
> However, I am not EVER getting the booster.  At this point I'll take my chances and use any of the myriad of other options available to me.


So, one less vote for conservatives.


----------



## Ame®icano (Dec 8, 2021)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Same here... Bonzi and I had Covid Nov. 2020, and got jabbed twice.
> *NO MORE.*
> Enough is enough


Imagine lining up third time for something that didn't work the first and second...


----------



## Ame®icano (Dec 8, 2021)

EvMetro said:


> Indeed.  Now that we have the omicron mutation that recognizes the jab, it is even more bizarre.


----------



## EyeBRollin (Dec 8, 2021)

Ame®icano said:


> Imagine lining up third time for something that didn't work the first and second...



How do you know it didn’t work?


----------



## Ame®icano (Dec 8, 2021)

Briss said:


> Good grief!!  You really need to take a few steps back and think about a 99+% survivability rate.  You're going on as if it's a 1% survivability rate.
> 
> Also, there's like 180 studies showing that natural immunity is superior to the experimental injection.  But unless your medical heroes acknowledge that, you're going to continue believing that those studies don't exist, or that they were done by quacks--every single one of them.



We'll know "vaccine" is working when survivability rate increases from 99.97% to 99.98%.


----------



## Ame®icano (Dec 8, 2021)

Briss said:


> And now you believe that your own personal anecdotal evidence reflects the actual survivability rate.
> 
> I'm sure your anecdotal offerings here will receive the attention they deserve.


What's even funnier is when they said they're wearing the mask because their "vaccine" is working.


----------



## Ame®icano (Dec 8, 2021)

Lesh said:


> How they DON'T catch it is staying away from infected people.
> 
> Do you think it comes in through the windows idiot?


The mask definitely stops it, right?


----------



## EyeBRollin (Dec 8, 2021)

Ame®icano said:


> We'll know "vaccine" is working when survivability rate increases from 99.97% to 99.98%.



Are you suggesting the vaccines do not work?


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Dec 8, 2021)

Lesh said:


> And now I KNOW how deadly this thing is.
> 
> Not only have I had personal experience with this horror but 800,000 people dying is a cautionary tale in itself



150 million infected in US with 800,000 dead is a 99.95 percent survival rate.  If people are terrified over a relatively weak virus, it's difficult to imagine what people are going to do when a strong virus, kill ratio of 30-70 percent comes along.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Dec 8, 2021)

otto105 said:


> So, one less vote for conservatives.



Take your meds, they're for your own good
I have no idea what you tried to say, find a better English teacher


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Dec 8, 2021)

LordBrownTrout said:


> 150 million infected in US with 800,000 dead is a 99.95 percent survival rate.  If people are terrified over a relatively weak virus, it's difficult to imagine what people are going to do when a strong virus, kill ratio of 30-70 percent comes along.



800,000 dead, of which 90% had comorbidities


----------



## OldFlame (Dec 8, 2021)

Lesh said:


> I've had both vaccinations and the booster.
> 
> 
> If I need another booster down the road I'll get it happily.
> ...



Holy hell!  You're 67??  lol   I was assuming based on your immature posts that you were early 20's and maybe there was hope for you somewhere down the road.. Guess that will never be the case, you're truly a lost cause.   Another 70's hippie that will never grow up.


----------



## Orangecat (Dec 8, 2021)

EyeBRollin said:


> The “hesitant” always come up with new reasons not to get vaccinated yet are always still “considering it.”  Funny how that works.


My factual statement stands: "Consider" is not a synonym for "won't".
Funny how that works.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 8, 2021)

EyeBRollin said:


> The “hesitant” always come up with new reasons not to get vaccinated yet are always still “considering it.”  Funny how that works.


well again, not sure why vaccinated people are afraid of unvaccinated people. Can you explain that?

I know the new rule, that vaccinated can still get wuhan, but at the same time they say it isn't as bad, so again, why are you afraid of an unvaccinated person?


----------



## EyeBRollin (Dec 8, 2021)

Orangecat said:


> My factual statement stands: "Consider" is not a synonym for "won't".
> Funny how that works.


Fact: it’s been available almost a year.  Still haven’t taken it.


----------



## EyeBRollin (Dec 8, 2021)

jc456 said:


> well again, not sure why vaccinated people are afraid of unvaccinated people. Can you explain that?



No I will not.  That is a strawman argument.


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Dec 8, 2021)

EyeBRollin said:


> The “hesitant” always come up with new reasons not to get vaccinated yet are always still “considering it.”  Funny how that works.



Hesitant is a derogatory media term to cast negative connotations on people.  I never was hesitant and never considered it.


----------



## EvMetro (Dec 8, 2021)

Ame®icano said:


> The mask definitely stops it, right?
> 
> View attachment 573250


----------



## Orangecat (Dec 8, 2021)

EyeBRollin said:


> Are you suggesting the vaccines do not work?


That depends on what you consider "working" to be.
If a vaccine prevents a person from contracting or spreading a virus, with no long or short term detrimental side effects, I consider that to be a vaccine that "works". 
Many vaccines have worked, historically speaking. The jury is still out on the experimental ones being pushed by the State and its useful idiots.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 8, 2021)

EyeBRollin said:


> Are you suggesting the vaccines do not work?


if they do, why do you care if you're near an unvaccinated person?


----------



## Orangecat (Dec 8, 2021)

EyeBRollin said:


> Fact: it’s been available almost a year.  Still haven’t taken it.


Fact: the companies who make it aren't legally liable for any adverse effects of their product. Do you even question why?


----------



## jc456 (Dec 8, 2021)

Orangecat said:


> That depends on what you consider "working" to be.
> If a vaccine prevents a person from contracting or spreading a virus, with no long or short term detrimental side effects, I consider that to be a vaccine that "works".
> Many vaccines have worked, historically speaking. The jury is still out on the experimental ones being pushed by the State and its useful idiots.


Orangecat, if they worked, then why do they care if I get vaccinated or not?


----------



## jc456 (Dec 8, 2021)

EyeBRollin said:


> No I will not.  That is a strawman argument.


yeah cause you can't.  you're just a sheeple, you have no fking clue as to the validity of the vaccine.  If you can't answer that one question, your entire argument is garbage.


----------



## EyeBRollin (Dec 8, 2021)

Orangecat said:


> That depends on what you consider "working" to be.
> If a vaccine prevents a person from contracting or spreading a virus, with no long or short term detrimental side effects, I consider that to be a vaccine that "works".
> Many vaccines have worked, historically speaking. The jury is still out on the experimental ones being pushed by the State and its useful idiots.


_*Your*_ definition of how a vaccine “works” is *not* how vaccines work.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 8, 2021)

LordBrownTrout said:


> Hesitant is a derogatory media term to cast negative connotations on people.  I never was hesitant and never considered it.


me either.  I don't do vaccines.


----------



## Orangecat (Dec 8, 2021)

jc456 said:


> Orangecat, if they worked, then why do they care if I get vaccinated or not?


When presented with logic, liberals don't engage, they deflect.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 8, 2021)

EyeBRollin said:


> _*Your*_ definition of how a vaccine “works” is *not* how vaccines work.


well tell us* how *the vaccine works?  BTW, I know you won't you are here to be a troll, and not good at it.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 8, 2021)

Orangecat said:


> When presented with logic, liberals don't engage, they deflect.


which that fk did.  Immediately.  got all defensive. it's my rubber stamp of 'you got no logic'.


----------



## EyeBRollin (Dec 8, 2021)

jc456 said:


> yeah cause you can't.  you're just a sheeple, you have no fking clue as to the validity of the vaccine.  If you can't answer that one question, your entire argument is garbage.



Strawman arguments are not arguments.  Start with a premise that actually exists and we can discuss like two adults.


----------



## Orangecat (Dec 8, 2021)

EyeBRollin said:


> _*Your*_ definition of how a vaccine “works” is *not* how vaccines work.


No need to get all *triggered* and *bold*, kid. 
Why won't the manufacturers accept legal liability for their product?


----------



## jc456 (Dec 8, 2021)

EyeBRollin said:


> Strawman arguments are not arguments.  Start with a premise that actually exists and we can discuss like two adults.


that's not a strawman, what you did is deflection pivoting to avoid a discussion on the topic.  Trolling in other words.

BTW, the premise, vaccine, does exist.  What also exists is people who took said vaccine are afraid of those who didn't take it.  And I want to know why?  Not sure how that's a strawman.

If you can't explain why someone should take something, then you lose the right to say shit about it.


----------



## WTH_Progs? (Dec 8, 2021)

TheGreatSatan said:


> To be considered vaccinated you will need like 4 boosters a year


12ish


----------



## EyeBRollin (Dec 8, 2021)

jc456 said:


> that's not a strawman, what you did is deflection pivoting to avoid a discussion on the topic.  Trolling in other words.


It is a strawman argument.  If you feel otherwise, back up your claim that the vaccinated are “afraid of the unvaccinated.”  (It is a bullshit premise).


----------



## jc456 (Dec 8, 2021)

jc456 said:


> that's not a strawman, what you did is deflection pivoting to avoid a discussion on the topic.  Trolling in other words.
> 
> BTW, the premise, vaccine, does exist.  What also exists is people who took said vaccine are afraid of those who didn't take it.  And I want to know why?  Not sure how that's a strawman.
> 
> If you can't explain why someone should take something, then you lose the right to say shit about it.


Orangecat he's gone now.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 8, 2021)

EyeBRollin said:


> It is a strawman argument.  If you feel otherwise, back up your claim that the vaccinated are “afraid of the unvaccinated.”  (It is a bullshit premise).


sure, mandate.


----------



## Orangecat (Dec 8, 2021)

jc456 said:


> Orangecat he's gone now.


Intellectual impotence often precedes flight.


----------



## EyeBRollin (Dec 8, 2021)

jc456 said:


> sure, mandate.


Confirming it was a bullshit premise.  Vaccine mandates have nothing to do with “fear” of the unvaccinated.


----------



## Orangecat (Dec 8, 2021)

Yawn, and now it becomes a semantics food fight.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 8, 2021)

EyeBRollin said:


> Confirming it was a bullshit premise.  Vaccine mandates have nothing to do with “fear” of the unvaccinated.


then what is the mandate for exactly? why do you care if i choose to not take a vaccine?  you're arguing for something you believe doesn't exist and yet you argue about it. That's called insanity.


----------



## Orangecat (Dec 8, 2021)

EyeBRollin said:


> Confirming it was a bullshit premise.  Vaccine mandates have nothing to do with “fear” of the unvaccinated.


Why aren't the manufacturers legally liable for the adverse effects of their product?


----------



## EyeBRollin (Dec 8, 2021)

jc456 said:


> then what is the mandate for exactly? why do you care if i choose to not take a vaccine?  you're arguing for something you believe doesn't exist and yet you argue about it. That's called insanity.


What do you think the mandate is for?  
(hint: Trump said it in 2020 and misspoke)

I don’t care at all if you take the vaccine.  Do you!


----------



## jc456 (Dec 8, 2021)

EyeBRollin said:


> What do you think the mandate is for?
> (hint: Trump said it in 2020 and misspoke)
> 
> I don’t care at all if you take the vaccine.  Do you!


the term implies conformity.  Then why do you need a mandate if people are saying they won't take the vaccine? People are choosing to take the risk.  why don't you just accept it and move on?  you're vaccinated, go along now.


----------



## EyeBRollin (Dec 8, 2021)

jc456 said:


> the term implies conformity.  Then why do you need a mandate if people are saying they won't take the vaccine? People are choosing to take the risk.  why don't you just accept it and move on?  you're vaccinated, go along now.


Individual choice to not take vaccines affects *public* health.  Why do you think we only allow vaccinated children in schools?

As for my personal opinion- I really don’t care if you choose to catch COVID-19.


----------



## otto105 (Dec 8, 2021)

Orangecat said:


> That depends on what you consider "working" to be.
> If a vaccine prevents a person from contracting or spreading a virus, with no long or short term detrimental side effects, I consider that to be a vaccine that "works".
> Many vaccines have worked, historically speaking. The jury is still out on the experimental ones being pushed by the State and its useful idiots.


You mean the former president's experimental vaccine? Damn, he was a disaster.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 8, 2021)

EyeBRollin said:


> Individual choice to not take vaccines affects *public* health.  Why do you think we only allow vaccinated children in schools?
> 
> As for my personal opinion- I really don’t care if you choose to catch COVID-19.


you have no right to good health.  I have no clue and you won't tell me why unvaccinated kids can't be around vaccinated kids.  BTW, sounds like fear of unvaccinated to me.  You deflected and pivoted.


----------



## EyeBRollin (Dec 8, 2021)

jc456 said:


> you have no right to good health.  I have no clue and you won't tell me why unvaccinated kids can't be around vaccinated kids.  You deflected and pivoted.



Disagree.  Public health in this context is analogous to public safety.  

Here you’ve repeatedly demonstrated your utter lack of understanding in how vaccines work.  You have a lot of reading to do.


----------



## Orangecat (Dec 8, 2021)

otto105 said:


> You mean the former president's experimental vaccine? Damn, he was a disaster.


Trump did preside over the rushed development of the vaccines. He was not in the labs that actually did the work, though. Political pressure prompted the rush. That pressure came from liberal fucktards. That doesn't make Trump a "disaster", just a POTUS dealing with a pandemic in a politically charged environment.


----------



## Orangecat (Dec 8, 2021)

EyeBRollin said:


> Disagree.  Public health in this context is analogous to public safety.
> 
> Here you’ve repeatedly demonstrated your utter lack of understanding in how vaccines work.  You have a lot of reading to do.


Why aren't the manufacturers legally liable for the adverse effects of their product?


----------



## otto105 (Dec 8, 2021)

Orangecat said:


> Trump did preside over the rushed development of the vaccines. He was not in the labs that actually did the work, though. Political pressure prompted the rush. That pressure came from liberal fucktards. That doesn't make Trump a "disaster", just a POTUS dealing with a pandemic in a politically charged environment.


Still on the former presidents apology tour I see.


----------



## EyeBRollin (Dec 8, 2021)

Orangecat said:


> Why aren't the manufacturers legally liable for the adverse effects of their product?


That is not even relevant to this discussion.


----------



## colfax_m (Dec 8, 2021)

Orangecat said:


> Why aren't the manufacturers legally liable for the adverse effects of their product?


The government did that to promote the development of vaccines.


----------



## otto105 (Dec 8, 2021)

Orangecat said:


> Why aren't the manufacturers legally liable for the adverse effects of their product?


like guns?


----------



## jc456 (Dec 8, 2021)

EyeBRollin said:


> Disagree. Public health in this context is analogous to public safety.


can't be, there is no right to good health.  It isn't in the constitution.  It's unconstitutional to mandate someone take medicine.  Just is.  Unless you believe the constitution is wrong, and if so, change it by legislation.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 8, 2021)

otto105 said:


> like guns?


why would guns be included?


----------



## jc456 (Dec 8, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> The government did that to promote the development of vaccines.


well why isn't there legal ramifications?


----------



## colfax_m (Dec 8, 2021)

jc456 said:


> well why isn't there legal ramifications?


For what exactly?


----------



## jc456 (Dec 8, 2021)

otto105 said:


> Still on the former presidents apology tour I see.


why did Harris and xiden say they wouldn't take Trump's vaccine then?


----------



## otto105 (Dec 8, 2021)

jc456 said:


> can't be, there is no right to good health.  It isn't in the constitution.  It's unconstitutional to mandate someone take medicine.  Just is.  Unless you believe the constitution is wrong, and if so, change it by legislation.


We mandate car insurance, is that unconstitutional?


----------



## jc456 (Dec 8, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> For what exactly?


if one gets sick or if one dies from taking it without a side effect announcement?


----------



## Orangecat (Dec 8, 2021)

otto105 said:


> Still on the former presidents apology tour I see.


Not apologizing for anyone, kid, just telling the truth.


----------



## colfax_m (Dec 8, 2021)

jc456 said:


> if one gets sick or if one dies from taking it without a side effect announcement?


Was the side effect known to the manufacturer?


----------



## jc456 (Dec 8, 2021)

otto105 said:


> We mandate car insurance, is that unconstitutional?


not sure why.  I didn't mandate shit. go fight for it.  Like I'm fighting against illegal mandates of ingesting an illegal drug.


----------



## EyeBRollin (Dec 8, 2021)

jc456 said:


> can't be, there is no right to good health.  It isn't in the constitution.  It's unconstitutional to mandate someone take medicine.  Just is.  Unless you believe the constitution is wrong, and if so, change it by legislation.



This is just wrong.

Why do we already have vaccine mandates for schools and the military?


----------



## Orangecat (Dec 8, 2021)

otto105 said:


> We mandate car insurance, is that unconstitutional?


No, because people are not required to drive cars. Plus those are state mandates, not federal.


----------



## colfax_m (Dec 8, 2021)

Orangecat said:


> No, because people are not required to drive cars. Plus those are state mandates, not federal.


People aren’t required to be vaccinated.


----------



## otto105 (Dec 8, 2021)

jc456 said:


> why did Harris and xiden say they wouldn't take Trump's vaccine then?


When did they say that?

They said the vaccines should be approved by the appropriate authority. 


jc456 said:


> not sure why.  I didn't mandate shit. go fight for it.  Like I'm fighting against illegal mandates of ingesting an illegal drug.


Whose mandating your consumption of meth?


----------



## Orangecat (Dec 8, 2021)

EyeBRollin said:


> That is not even relevant to this discussion.


IOW, you can't answer the question. It certainly is relevant to consider who is financially responsible for adverse effects when having an experimental substance injected into your body.


----------



## Papageorgio (Dec 8, 2021)

CrusaderFrank said:


> When I learned that Fauxi and the CCP developed a bioweapon to attack the human respiratory system, I got the jab.
> 
> I've had no side effects thus far
> 
> However, I am not EVER getting the booster.  At this point I'll take my chances and use any of the myriad of other options available to me.


I’m with you, I had Covid and after being vaccinated I got it again. I am going to take my chances with all the new treatments.


----------



## otto105 (Dec 8, 2021)

Orangecat said:


> No, because people are not required to drive cars. Plus those are state mandates, not federal.


What about registering for the draft by all 18+ men?


----------



## dblack (Dec 8, 2021)

CrusaderFrank said:


> When I learned that Fauxi and the CCP developed a bioweapon to attack the human respiratory system ...


Ok, I'll bite. Where did you "learn" that? GatewayPundit? www.ibelieveanything.com? Anything credible?

Or did you "do your own research"?


----------



## Orangecat (Dec 8, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> The government did that to promote the development of vaccines.


If they were proven safe for all, the companies that developed them wouldn't need liability protection. Logic.


----------



## Orangecat (Dec 8, 2021)

otto105 said:


> like guns?


Nope. Guns don't do anything by themselves. People kill people. With guns, knives, bats, and numerous other devices. The liability lies with the person using said tools to accomplish an illegal act. Logic.


----------



## colfax_m (Dec 8, 2021)

Orangecat said:


> If they were proven safe for all, the companies that developed them wouldn't need liability protection. Logic.


Hardly. People can sue companies over mere allegations and wind up costing the manufacturer a lot of money even if the don’t win.


----------



## EyeBRollin (Dec 8, 2021)

Orangecat said:


> IOW, you can't answer the question. It certainly is relevant to consider who is financially responsible for adverse effects when having an experimental substance injected into your body.


The question is irrelevant and the premise is faulty.


----------



## Papageorgio (Dec 8, 2021)

Lesh said:


> Happy Deworming


There are other treatments than the Ivermectin. What a moronic comment.


----------



## colfax_m (Dec 8, 2021)

Papageorgio said:


> There are other treatments than the Ivermectin. What a moronic comment.


Not much. Monoclonal antibodies if you can find them. Short supply. The new antiviral drug isn’t out yet.


----------



## Orangecat (Dec 8, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> Was the side effect known to the manufacturer?


Probably not, because, unlike previous vaccines, these have not had long-term testing. The political pressure due to media frenzy caused the rush. The mortality rate is minuscule.


----------



## colfax_m (Dec 8, 2021)

Orangecat said:


> Probably not, because, unlike previous vaccines, these have not had long-term testing. The political pressure due to media frenzy caused the rush. The mortality rate is minuscule.


Then there shouldn’t be legal ramifications for the manufacturer because they didn’t publish a warning about an effect that was unknown.


----------



## Orangecat (Dec 8, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> Hardly. People can sue companies over mere allegations and wind up costing the manufacturer a lot of money even if the don’t win.


That diversion doesn't explain why the manufacturers have been given immunity from liability. Try again.


----------



## EyeBRollin (Dec 8, 2021)

Orangecat said:


> Probably not, because, unlike previous vaccines, these have not had long-term testing. The political pressure due to media frenzy caused the rush. The mortality rate is minuscule.



Did that “political pressure” not have anything to do with 3,000 Americans dying per day?


----------



## Orangecat (Dec 8, 2021)

EyeBRollin said:


> The question is irrelevant and the premise is faulty.


IOW, you can't answer the question. 
Move along, noob, the adults are discussing this.


----------



## Orangecat (Dec 8, 2021)

EyeBRollin said:


> Did that “political pressure” not have anything to do with 3,000 Americans dying per day?


Probably. The mortality rate is still minuscule, and the media hype certainly played a roll.


----------



## EyeBRollin (Dec 8, 2021)

Orangecat said:


> IOW, you can't answer the question.
> Move along, noob, the adults are discussing this.


Question is irrelevant.  It is based on your own conspiracy theory.


----------



## otto105 (Dec 8, 2021)

Orangecat said:


> Nope. Guns don't do anything by themselves. People kill people. With guns, knives, bats, and numerous other devices. The liability lies with the person using said tools to accomplish an illegal act. Logic.


Nope. Alcohol don't do anything by themselves. People drink alcohol. With beer, vodka, gin and numerous other types. The liability lies with the person using alcohol to accomplish an illegal act. Logic.

Like holding a bartender liable for overserving or a liquid store for selling to a minor...


----------



## EyeBRollin (Dec 8, 2021)

Orangecat said:


> Probably. The mortality rate is still minuscule, and the media hype certainly played a roll.


3,000 dead Americans per day is minuscule?


----------



## Orangecat (Dec 8, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> Then there shouldn’t be legal ramifications for the manufacturer because they didn’t publish a warning about an effect that was unknown.


The liability would be for releasing a medicine that wasn't thoroughly tested for long term adverse effects, not for failure to guess at what those effects might be,


----------



## Orangecat (Dec 8, 2021)

EyeBRollin said:


> 3,000 dead Americans per day is minuscule?


<1% mortality rate is minuscule.


----------



## Orangecat (Dec 8, 2021)

otto105 said:


> Nope. Alcohol don't do anything by themselves. People drink alcohol. With beer, vodka, gin and numerous other types. The liability lies with the person using alcohol to accomplish an illegal act. Logic.
> 
> Like holding a bartender liable for overserving or a liquid store for selling to a minor...


No one is forcing people to drink alcohol.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 8, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> Was the side effect known to the manufacturer?


it's their responsibility just like any other drug.  You truly get confused on how things work in this country.


----------



## maybelooking (Dec 8, 2021)

I agree with the OP.

I got the jab but no boosters for me.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 8, 2021)

EyeBRollin said:


> 3,000 dead Americans per day is minuscule?


shit dude 8,000 people die daily since you were probably born and you never said shit.


----------



## BackAgain (Dec 8, 2021)

I got the pffffizer jab then the pffffizer booster 1 and then the pffffffizer booster 2.  

I’m contemplating drawing the line at some point. But Dr. Fauxi hasn’t told me what I think yet.

I tell ya: it ain’t easy being a sheep.


----------



## colfax_m (Dec 8, 2021)

Orangecat said:


> That diversion doesn't explain why the manufacturers have been given immunity from liability. Try again.


It does.


----------



## Orangecat (Dec 8, 2021)

EyeBRollin said:


> Question is irrelevant.  It is based on your own conspiracy theory.


I have no conspiracy theory. That's just a meme used by idiots who can't answer questions.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 8, 2021)

otto105 said:


> Nope. Alcohol don't do anything by themselves. People drink alcohol. With beer, vodka, gin and numerous other types. The liability lies with the person using alcohol to accomplish an illegal act. Logic.
> 
> Like holding a bartender liable for overserving or a liquid store for selling to a minor...


they call that self inflicted.  What about mandate is self inflicted exactly?


----------



## colfax_m (Dec 8, 2021)

jc456 said:


> it's their responsibility just like any other drug.  You truly get confused on how things work in this country.


They fulfilled their responsibility by reporting every side effect during the study period as required by the FDA. 

I don’t think you know much about drug development and approval.


----------



## colfax_m (Dec 8, 2021)

Orangecat said:


> The liability would be for releasing a medicine that wasn't thoroughly tested for long term adverse effects, not for failure to guess at what those effects might be,


Did they test it according to the policies and procedures laid out by the FDA and get its approval?


----------



## jc456 (Dec 8, 2021)

EyeBRollin said:


> Question is irrelevant.  It is based on your own conspiracy theory.


how is it irrelevant?  explain why a school won't let vaccinated kids learn with unvaccinated kids?  It's called fear, 180 degrees different from your input.  makes you a liar.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 8, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> They fulfilled their responsibility by reporting every side effect during the study period as required by the FDA.
> 
> I don’t think you know much about drug development and approval.


it's not published why is that?  In fact, the FDA is requesting 55 years before the documents will be released.  huh?  Sure, I know ten times what you don't know.


----------



## Orangecat (Dec 8, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> Did they test it according to the policies and procedures laid out by the FDA and get its approval?


What are the results of the long term tests?
If there were none, I'll politely wait for the test group of millions to see if there are any long term effects before I commit. Lotta young people having heart problems lately. Coincidence?


----------



## EyeBRollin (Dec 8, 2021)

Orangecat said:


> I have no conspiracy theory. That's just a meme used by idiots who can't answer questions.


It is a conspiracy theory.  You are presuming foul play with no evidence of such.  That is a conspiracy theory.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 8, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> Did they test it according to the policies and procedures laid out by the FDA and get its approval?


then the FDA needs to release the documents.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 8, 2021)

EyeBRollin said:


> It is a conspiracy theory.  You are presuming foul play with no evidence of such.  That is a conspiracy theory.


now that's a conspiracy theory.  foul play based on what exactly?  just because I don't want to take it?  fk off you wannabe troller.


----------



## Ame®icano (Dec 8, 2021)

Orangecat said:


> When the vaccine manufacturers accept legal liability for adverse effects, both short and long-term, of their product, I'll consider using it.


Here is a good thread that address your concerns.

Do you trust current COVID "vaccines"?​


----------



## colfax_m (Dec 8, 2021)

jc456 said:


> then the FDA needs to release the documents.


The answer is yes. If they didn’t, then they’re liable for fraud.


----------



## westwall (Dec 8, 2021)

Lesh said:


> I've had both vaccinations and the booster.
> 
> 
> If I need another booster down the road I'll get it happily.
> ...



Good.  Please do so.  We will be the control group.

That's the scientific way to do things.


----------



## colfax_m (Dec 8, 2021)

Orangecat said:


> What are the results of the long term tests?
> If there were none, I'll politely wait for the test group of millions to see if there are any long term effects before I commit. Lotta young people having heart problems lately. Coincidence?


Mostly. Do you know the rate of myocarditis associated with the vaccine?

Guess.


----------



## Orangecat (Dec 8, 2021)

EyeBRollin said:


> It is a conspiracy theory.  You are presuming foul play with no evidence of such.  That is a conspiracy theory.


I said nothing about foul play. I said there has been no long-term testing for adverse effects. Think better, you bore me with your arrogant ignorance.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 8, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> The answer is yes. If they didn’t, then they’re liable for fraud.


they aren't released.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 8, 2021)

Orangecat said:


> I said nothing about foul play. I said there have been no long-term testing for adverse effects. Think better, you bore me with your arrogant ignorance.


EXACTLY


----------



## EyeBRollin (Dec 8, 2021)

jc456 said:


> how is it irrelevant?  explain why a school won't let vaccinated kids learn with unvaccinated kids?  It's called fear, 180 degrees different from your input.  makes you a liar.


“Explain to me public policy that I don’t like!” 

Read up on how vaccines work, then take up any remaining grievances with your local board of education.


----------



## Orangecat (Dec 8, 2021)

Ame®icano said:


> Here is a good thread that address your concerns.
> 
> Do you trust current COVID "vaccines"?​


I'm not concerned in the least.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 8, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> Mostly. Do you know the rate of myocarditis associated with the vaccine?
> 
> Guess.


why didn't you just post it?


----------



## colfax_m (Dec 8, 2021)

jc456 said:


> they aren't released.


So you have nothing.


----------



## westwall (Dec 8, 2021)

Briss said:


> I was under the impression that Ivermectin was prescribed by doctors for their human patients.




It is.  Trolls lie about it.


----------



## colfax_m (Dec 8, 2021)

jc456 said:


> why didn't you just post it?


I want to see estimates. My hypothesis is that the right wing has been misled to believe this is far more common than it actually is.


----------



## Orangecat (Dec 8, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> Mostly. Do you know the rate of myocarditis associated with the vaccine?
> 
> Guess.


I know there were no long term studies on the effects of these vaccines. No need to guess about that. I do support your right to roll the dice, though. Do you support my right not to?


----------



## jc456 (Dec 8, 2021)

EyeBRollin said:


> “Explain to me public policy that I don’t like!”
> 
> Read up on how vaccines work, then take up any remaining grievances with your local board of education.


naw I ain't your bitch dickwad.  You're just a troll.  Won't have a debate.  makes you a troll.  troll.  I know how vaccines work, they undergo years of testing.  Perhaps you should actually learn about them.  But you won't because you are a troll.  hahahaahahahahhahahahahaha,  How's disney world troll?


----------



## colfax_m (Dec 8, 2021)

Briss said:


> I was under the impression that Ivermectin was prescribed by doctors for their human patients.


It is!

For people with parasitic infections.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 8, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> I want to see estimates. My hypothesis is that the right wing has been misled to believe this is far more common than it actually is.


no, no, you don't get to do that.  post the number. See, you're nothing but a confk


----------



## jc456 (Dec 8, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> It is!
> 
> For people with parasitic infections.


based on what?


----------



## colfax_m (Dec 8, 2021)

Orangecat said:


> I know there were no long term studies on the effects of these vaccines. No need to guess about that. I do support your right to roll the dice, though. Do you support my right not to?


You don’t want to guess. Gotcha.

Lots of people rolling the dice not taking the vaccine. Lots of people rolled the dice and wound up dead as a result.

Tell me, why do you think there’s going to be long term side effects of the vaccine?


----------



## colfax_m (Dec 8, 2021)

jc456 said:


> no, no, you don't get to do that.  post the number. See, you're nothing but a confk


Of course I get to ask the question.  Who are you to say otherwise?


----------



## westwall (Dec 8, 2021)

Lesh said:


> Internet quacks




Urah, billions of people treated, Nobel Prize for medecine for massive evidence that it is a true wonder drug.

Yup, you ARE a troll.


----------



## EyeBRollin (Dec 8, 2021)

Orangecat said:


> I said nothing about foul play. I said there have been no long-term testing for adverse effects. Think better, you bore me with your arrogant ignorance.


Nope, moving the goal posts.  Your question was irrelevant the discussion.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 8, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> So you have nothing.


no I don't, the FDA hasn't released the documents.  won't for 55 years.  Said so out loud.


----------



## Orangecat (Dec 8, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> For people with parasitic infections.


Like a virus?


----------



## colfax_m (Dec 8, 2021)

jc456 said:


> no I don't, the FDA hasn't released the documents.  won't for 55 years.  Said so out loud.


They didn’t and you still have nothing.


----------



## Ame®icano (Dec 8, 2021)

EyeBRollin said:


> Are you suggesting the vaccines do not work?


It depends what they're suppose to do.

If they're tool to make you dependent on lifetime supply of boosters, they're certainly do.

If they're made to prevent transmission of virus, or to prevent you being sick from COVID, they're not working at all.

Remember what they told you?


----------



## colfax_m (Dec 8, 2021)

Orangecat said:


> Like a virus?


A virus is not a parasite.


----------



## Orangecat (Dec 8, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> You don’t want to guess. Gotcha.


It's a silly exercise.


> Lots of people rolling the dice not taking the vaccine. Lots of people rolled the dice and wound up dead as a result.


And lots who took the vaccines are dead as well. Choose wisely.


> Tell me, why do you think there’s going to be long term side effects of the vaccine?


I don't know. I would if there were long term studies done, though. That's my point.


----------



## westwall (Dec 8, 2021)

Lesh said:


> Then don't get vaccinated.
> 
> You won't be missed




Neither will you.


----------



## Orangecat (Dec 8, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> A virus is not a parasite.


Sure it is. It lives off the host.


----------



## EyeBRollin (Dec 8, 2021)

jc456 said:


> naw I ain't your bitch dickwad.  You're just a troll.  Won't have a debate.  makes you a troll.  troll.  I know how vaccines work, they undergo years of testing.  Perhaps you should actually learn about them.  But you won't because you are a troll.  hahahaahahahahhahahahahaha,  How's disney world troll?


Enter debate with truthful premises and informed opinion.   No, you’ve made it clear from repeatedly asking -“why won’t schools let vaccinated kids lean with unvaccinated kids” that you don’t understand.  Educate yourself on the topic.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 8, 2021)

EyeBRollin said:


> Nope, moving the goal posts.  Your question was irrelevant the discussion.


trolling still


----------



## jc456 (Dec 8, 2021)

Orangecat said:


> Sure it is. It lives off the host.


EXACTLY.  BTW, I believe the only way it could be transmitted by an animal is as a parasite.


----------



## Papageorgio (Dec 8, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> Not much. Monoclonal antibodies if you can find them. Short supply. The new antiviral drug isn’t out yet.


In my area the hospital as an area to get the treatment and the results are very good and readily available. Some areas a nurse comes to your home. It has proven very effective and most people see a 24-36 hour wait before they feel significantly better. The down side is a person needs to wait three month after the treatment before the can get a vaccine.


----------



## Ame®icano (Dec 8, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> A virus is not a parasite.


Actually it is.


----------



## Captain Caveman (Dec 8, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> I'm glad you got vaccinated.
> 
> Maybe your admission will help some idiot to decide to get vaccinated too.


Ok, go on Otis, go and get vaccinated


----------



## otto105 (Dec 8, 2021)

westwall said:


> Good.  Please do so.  We will be the control group.
> 
> That's the scientific way to do things.


Like this control group.

Opinion | I’m an E.R. Doctor in Michigan, Where Unvaccinated People Are Filling Hospital Beds


----------



## jc456 (Dec 8, 2021)

otto105 said:


> Like this control group.
> 
> Opinion | I’m an E.R. Doctor in Michigan, Where Unvaccinated People Are Filling Hospital Beds


are they there for wuhan or  for other illnesses?  We know how filled hospital beds gets mixed in with some fantasy wuhan unvaccinated something.  If for wuhan, what is their symptoms?  What's the treatment?


----------



## Papageorgio (Dec 8, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> Then there shouldn’t be legal ramifications for the manufacturer because they didn’t publish a warning about an effect that was unknown.


Then why is the government wanting people and not businesses to take an unknown risk?


----------



## colfax_m (Dec 8, 2021)

Orangecat said:


> It's a silly exercise.
> 
> And lots who took the vaccines are dead as well. Choose wisely.
> 
> I don't know. I would if there were long term studies done, though. That's my point.


Our ICU is full of unvaccinated people dying of COVID. It’s not full of people who got reactions to the vaccine.

You claimed lots of people getting heart problems. Now you think it’s silly to attempt to quantify what that means?


----------



## jc456 (Dec 8, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> Our ICU is full of unvaccinated people dying of COVID. It’s not full of people who got reactions to the vaccine.


what hospital is that?  Anyone can make up such a statement.  I could say they  are full of people with normal illnesses that require intensive care. You're suggesting that heart problem patients seize to exist anymore.  Cancer, or car accident patients.  It's fking hilarious and sad at the same time.  insincerity


----------



## colfax_m (Dec 8, 2021)

Orangecat said:


> Sure it is. It lives off the host.


Virus is a virus. Parasite is a parasite.

This isn’t complicated.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 8, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> You claimed lots of people getting heart problems. Now you think it’s silly to attempt to quantify what that means?


what doctors are saying?


----------



## EyeBRollin (Dec 8, 2021)

jc456 said:


> what hospital is that?  Anyone can make up such a statement.  I could say they  are full of people with normal illnesses that require intensive care.


It doesn’t sound like you would care about those people either way.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 8, 2021)

EyeBRollin said:


> It doesn’t sound like you would care about those people either way.


I don't have the skill set to help them.  What is it I'm supposed to do?


----------



## colfax_m (Dec 8, 2021)

Ame®icano said:


> If they're made to prevent transmission of virus, or to prevent you being sick from COVID, they're not working at all.


Then why are vaccinated people dying at such higher rate than vaccinated people?


----------



## colfax_m (Dec 8, 2021)

jc456 said:


> Anyone can make up such a statement.


Sure. Thing is that there’s data to support it.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 8, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> Then why are vaccinated people dying at such higher rate than vaccinated people?


why are vaccinated people afraid of unvaccinated people?


----------



## Ame®icano (Dec 8, 2021)

Papageorgio said:


> Then why is the government wanting people and not businesses to take an unknown risk?


Or why half of the healthcare workers are refusing to be jabbed?

Or why Congress, their staff, judicial branch, WH staff, CDC employees, FDA employees, USPS employees, NIAID employees, Pfizer employees, Moderna employees, illegal aliens... are exempt from Biden's "vaccine" mandate?


----------



## jc456 (Dec 8, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> Sure. Thing is that there’s data to support it.


indeed, which you didn't provide.  so there's that. Hippa doesn't allow the transmitting of who is in a hospital.


----------



## colfax_m (Dec 8, 2021)

jc456 said:


> why are vaccinated people afraid of unvaccinated people?


Ask them.


----------



## otto105 (Dec 8, 2021)

jc456 said:


> are they there for wuhan or  for other illnesses?  We know how filled hospital beds gets mixed in with some fantasy wuhan unvaccinated something.  If for wuhan, what is their symptoms?  What's the treatment?


What is Wuhan?

As for the article it states that the unvaccinated are fillibg up ICU bed from COVID. As for treatment, I assume their asking for a horse dewormer before getting a tube shoved down the throat.


----------



## colfax_m (Dec 8, 2021)

jc456 said:


> indeed, which you didn't provide.  so there's that. Hippa doesn't allow the transmitting of who is in a hospital.


HIPAA has nothing to do with it. I have not and never would identify anyone in the hospital.

Saying that 90% of COVID cases in the ICU are unvaccinated doesn’t identify anyone.

If I showed you the data, will you believe it?


----------



## EyeBRollin (Dec 8, 2021)

jc456 said:


> I don't have the skill set to help them.  What is it I'm supposed to do?


You wouldn’t help them even if you did have the skill set.



jc456 said:


> why are vaccinated people afraid of unvaccinated people?


The strawman argument returns.  We aren’t afraid of the unvaccinated.  Although we probably should be afraid of people who pretend 800,000 dead Americans were worth sacrificing just to “own the libs.”


----------



## Ame®icano (Dec 8, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> Then why are vaccinated people dying at such higher rate than vaccinated people?


So you've been told, based on old data. New data showing different results. 

Give it time.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 8, 2021)

EyeBRollin said:


> You wouldn’t help them if you did.


that's without fact.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 8, 2021)

EyeBRollin said:


> You wouldn’t help them even if you did have the skill set.
> 
> 
> The strawman argument returns.  We aren’t afraid of the unvaccinated.  Although we probably should be afraid of people who pretend 800,000 dead Americans were worth sacrificing just to “own the libs.”


still trolling huh?

BTW, 800,000 didn't die from wuhan.  you can't post one link that says so.  Wrong!!! you will be Wrong every time you post the number! for your edification 8,000 people die daily and you don't give a rats fking ass.


----------



## Ame®icano (Dec 8, 2021)

otto105 said:


> What is Wuhan?
> 
> As for the article it states that the unvaccinated are fillibg up ICU bed from COVID. As for treatment, I assume their asking for a horse dewormer before getting a tube shoved down the throat.


Oh irony... "horse dewormer" showing better results than "vaccines". 

By the way, who told you about "horse dewormer"?


----------



## EyeBRollin (Dec 8, 2021)

jc456 said:


> that's without fact.


Why should anyone believe a proudly unvaccinated person such as yourself would help the sick?


----------



## jc456 (Dec 8, 2021)

EyeBRollin said:


> Why should anyone believe a proudly unvaccinated person such as yourself would help the sick?


how is that relevant?

BTW, there you go again saying you fear unvaccinated.  I'm still laughing at you.


----------



## EyeBRollin (Dec 8, 2021)

jc456 said:


> how is that relevant?
> 
> BTW, there you go again saying you fear unvaccinated.


There you go again lying.  You won’t help the sick and you won’t even read.  What’s next?


----------



## colfax_m (Dec 8, 2021)

Ame®icano said:


> Oh irony... "horse dewormer" showing better results than "vaccines".


It doesn’t.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 8, 2021)

EyeBRollin said:


> There you go again lying.  You won’t help the sick and you won’t even read.  What’s next?


there is absolutely no relevance to your post.


----------



## colfax_m (Dec 8, 2021)

Ame®icano said:


> So you've been told, based on old data. New data showing different results.
> 
> Give it time.


Let’s see your new data.


----------



## otto105 (Dec 8, 2021)

jc456 said:


> still trolling huh?
> 
> BTW, 800,000 didn't die from wuhan.  you can't post one link that says so.  Wrong!!! you will be Wrong every time you post the number! for your edification 8,000 people die daily and you don't give a rats fking ass.


it's currently 812,000+ deaths


----------



## otto105 (Dec 8, 2021)

Ame®icano said:


> Oh irony... "horse dewormer" showing better results than "vaccines".
> 
> By the way, who told you about "horse dewormer"?


Sure, post those results....I'll wait.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 8, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> Ask them.


I am.  why didn't you answer?


----------



## jc456 (Dec 8, 2021)

otto105 said:


> it's currently 812,000+ deaths


still 8,000 deaths daily!!!!


----------



## Ame®icano (Dec 8, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> It doesn’t.


----------



## colfax_m (Dec 8, 2021)

jc456 said:


> I am.  why didn't you answer?


Because I’m not “afraid” of them. I’m annoyed at them.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Dec 8, 2021)

CrusaderFrank said:


> When I learned that Fauxi and the CCP developed a bioweapon to attack the human respiratory system, I got the jab.


Yes, most conservatives are truly this stupid.


----------



## EyeBRollin (Dec 8, 2021)

jc456 said:


> there is absolutely no relevance to your post.


I disagree.  Unvaccinated folks such as you are a threat to public health.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 8, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> Because I’m not “afraid” of them. I’m annoyed at them.


then why do you care?


----------



## jc456 (Dec 8, 2021)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Yes, most conservatives are truly this stupid.


so you didn't get the jab?


----------



## Ame®icano (Dec 8, 2021)

EyeBRollin said:


> I disagree.  Unvaccinated folks such as you are a threat to public health.


Explain, how exactly unvaccinated are threat to public health?


----------



## otto105 (Dec 8, 2021)

jc456 said:


> still 8,000 deaths daily!!!!


Yeah, cancer, old age, heart disease, gun violence, car accidents and those unwashed unvaccinated fuckups.


----------



## Papageorgio (Dec 8, 2021)

otto105 said:


> What is Wuhan?
> 
> As for the article it states that the unvaccinated are fillibg up ICU bed from COVID. As for treatment, I assume their asking for a horse dewormer before getting a tube shoved down the throat.


You seem to be ignorant of other treatments and an though I’d never use Ivermectin as a treatment, it has other uses on humans, in fact many drugs are used on both humans and animals. You may want to talk with your grade school teacher and have them explain it to you.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 8, 2021)

otto105 said:


> Yeah, cancer, old age, heart disease, gun violence, car accidents and those unwashed unvaccinated fuckups.


yep that the CDC puts into wuhan deaths.  oops!!!!!!

BTW, it's why they use the word, Probable deaths


----------



## EyeBRollin (Dec 8, 2021)

Ame®icano said:


> Explain, how exactly unvaccinated are threat to public health?


Because they don’t care how many Americans have died and will die from COVID-19.


----------



## colfax_m (Dec 8, 2021)

jc456 said:


> then why do you care?


Because it is stressing the health system and making a lot of people’s lives worse, especially those who get sick and could have been prevented.


----------



## colfax_m (Dec 8, 2021)

Ame®icano said:


> View attachment 573292


I’m not paranoid. I just hate seeing people show up dying when they don’t have too.


----------



## EyeBRollin (Dec 8, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> Because it is stressing the health system and making a lot of people’s lives worse, especially those who get sick and could have been prevented.


They don’t care.


----------



## otto105 (Dec 8, 2021)

Ame®icano said:


> Explain, how exactly unvaccinated are threat to public health?


Opinion | I’m an E.R. Doctor in Michigan, Where Unvaccinated People Are Filling Hospital Beds


----------



## otto105 (Dec 8, 2021)

jc456 said:


> yep that the CDC puts into wuhan deaths.  oops!!!!!!
> 
> BTW, it's why they use the word, Probable deaths


The cause of death is listed. You want to deny that.


----------



## BackAgain (Dec 8, 2021)

Ame®icano said:


> Explain, how exactly unvaccinated are threat to public health?


I’m going to need to break it down.  Let’s see:

If I had chosen to not get vaccinated, I could get COVID. Then, I could transmit it to other folks who had declined to get vaccinated.  That I suppose does pose a type of threat to the health of the general public.

It would only be a threat to the public health of the unvaccinated, though, assuming vaccines really worked. But that’s the rub. The stuff CAN be transmissible to vaccinated people, too. That raises questions about the efficacy of the vaccines.  (And it raises parallel questions about the testing as to the safety of the vaccines, too.)

If getting vaxxed doesn’t guarantee that you won’t get it and it doesn’t guarantee that you won’t transmit it, then a decision to not get vaxxed no longer seems to be such a threat to the public health.

I get it. Getting vaxxed supposedly decrease your chance of getting infected. And supposedly if you do get infected, it will be less dangerous, decrease the need for hospitalization and lower the risk of death.


----------



## colfax_m (Dec 8, 2021)

EyeBRollin said:


> They don’t care.


Of course not. Misery is but an inconvenience when you’re busy owning the libs.


----------



## otto105 (Dec 8, 2021)

BackAgain said:


> I’m going to need to break it down.  Let’s see:
> 
> If I had chosen to not get vaccinated, I could get COVID. Then, I could transmit it to other folks who had declined to get vaccinated.  That I suppose does pose a type of threat to the health of the general public.
> 
> ...


You forget that having a large population of unvaccinated people allows for the virus to mutate more.


----------



## Papageorgio (Dec 8, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> Of course not. Misery is but an inconvenience when you’re busy owning the libs.


I find very few libs, lots of unprincipled lefties and righties, lots of Democrats and Republicans and few Conservatives or Liberals.


----------



## BackAgain (Dec 8, 2021)

otto105 said:


> You forget that having a large population of unvaccinated people allows for the virus to mutate more.


That may be true. And to the extent it is true, scientifically, that may be one of the better arguments in favor of mass vaccinations.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 8, 2021)

EyeBRollin said:


> Enter debate with truthful premises and informed opinion.   No, you’ve made it clear from repeatedly asking -“why won’t schools let vaccinated kids lean with unvaccinated kids” that you don’t understand.  Educate yourself on the topic.


and as part of the debate, one answers the question that was asked.  seems reasonable to most people.  But not you!!!  All you need to do is explain why vaccinated people are afraid of unvaccinated.


----------



## otto105 (Dec 8, 2021)

jc456 said:


> and as part of the debate, one answers the question that was asked.  seems reasonable to most people.  But not you!!!  All you need to do is explain why vaccinated people are afraid of unvaccinated.


I'm not afraid of unvaccinated people. I'm pissed that they want to keep the pandemic going.


----------



## EyeBRollin (Dec 8, 2021)

jc456 said:


> and as part of the debate, one answers the question that was asked.  seems reasonable to most people.  But not you!!!  All you need to do is explain why vaccinated people are afraid of unvaccinated.


No you answer my question - why do you not care about the 800,000+ Americans that died from COVID-19?


----------



## Papageorgio (Dec 8, 2021)

otto105 said:


> You forget that having a large population of unvaccinated people allows for the virus to mutate more.


Vaccines or no vaccines this virus is here to stay and has been mutating since day one. The vaccine also doesn’t prevent all Covid-19 variants, so those can mutate. Also, the vaccine loses effectiveness the very first day you are injected. There is no way this goes away through vaccinations, this is going to be like the flu vaccines.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Dec 8, 2021)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Yes, most conservatives are truly this stupid.



Tell us how you believe it came from Wuhan Bat soup, but now, somehow, it can no longer infect bats.

You guys are busted. Fauxi caught red-handed funding Gain of Function "research" aka. bioweapon


----------



## jc456 (Dec 8, 2021)

BackAgain said:


> That may be true. And to the extent it is true, scientifically, that may be one of the better arguments in favor of mass vaccinations.


mass vaccination is an oxymoron.  either the vaccine works and one isn't afraid of unvaccinated, or the vaccine doesn't work and that's why mass vaccination is needed to make someone feel good.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 8, 2021)

otto105 said:


> You forget that having a large population of unvaccinated people allows for the virus to mutate more.


why didn't wuhan ever mature until there were vaccines?


----------



## EyeBRollin (Dec 8, 2021)

Papageorgio said:


> Vaccines or no vaccines this virus is here to stay and has been mutating since day one. The vaccine also doesn’t prevent all Covid-19 variants, so those can mutate. Also, the vaccine loses effectiveness the very first day you are injected. There is no way this goes away through vaccinations, this is going to be like the flu vaccines.


The alternative to vaccination is to simply “let it rip.”  We tried that approach under Trump and a lot of people died or have long-term ailments from COVID-19.  That is just inhumane.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Dec 8, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> Because it is stressing the health system and making a lot of people’s lives worse, especially those who get sick and could have been prevented.


This is what conservatives want. 

The longer the pandemic drags on, there will likewise be a drag on the economy recovering, which conservatives believe will benefit them politically.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 8, 2021)

EyeBRollin said:


> No you answer my question - why do you not care about the 800,000+ Americans that died from COVID-19?


I don't understand your question.  what is it you want me to say about people who died and no one has the cause of death?  You have no cause of death.  My wife died and you didn't care.


----------



## EyeBRollin (Dec 8, 2021)

jc456 said:


> mass vaccination is an oxymoron.  either the vaccine works and one isn't afraid of unvaccinated, or the vaccine doesn't work and that's why mass vaccination is needed to make someone feel good.


Conservatives caring about the sick is an oxymoron.  “Christian values.”


----------



## otto105 (Dec 8, 2021)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Tell us how you believe it came from Wuhan Bat soup, but now, somehow, it can no longer infect bats.
> 
> You guys are busted. Fauxi caught red-handed funding Gain of Function "research" aka. bioweapon


False 


Did WND find the evidence?


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Dec 8, 2021)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Tell us how you believe it came from Wuhan Bat soup, but now, somehow, it can no longer infect bats.
> 
> You guys are busted. Fauxi caught red-handed funding Gain of Function "research" aka. bioweapon


Conservatives are this stupid and dishonest.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 8, 2021)

EyeBRollin said:


> Conservatives caring about the sick is an oxymoron.  “Christian values.”


insignificant argument.  Now that is a strawman! congrats, you found one.


----------



## EyeBRollin (Dec 8, 2021)

jc456 said:


> I don't understand your question.  what is it you want me to say about people who died and no one has the cause of death?  You have no cause of death.  My wife died and you didn't care.


If you cared about America - our children, our military, our elderly, the sick.. you would be vaccinated.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 8, 2021)

it seems the conservatives in here have maxed out the abilities of the demofks in here.  they are all posting the same shit now with insults.  When they have nothing left to argue with, present insults and strawmen.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 8, 2021)

EyeBRollin said:


> If you cared about America - our children, our military, our elderly, the sick.. you would be vaccinated.


how does that help them?

Are you suggesting no one dies if I don't get vaccinated?


----------



## EyeBRollin (Dec 8, 2021)

jc456 said:


> insignificant argument.  Now that is a strawman! congrats, you found one.
> 
> View attachment 573303


Nope.  Protecting vulnerable Americans from COVID-19 means getting vaccinated.


----------



## BackAgain (Dec 8, 2021)

jc456 said:


> mass vaccination is an oxymoron.  either the vaccine works and one isn't afraid of unvaccinated, or the vaccine doesn't work and that's why mass vaccination is needed to make someone feel good.


I don’t think it’s that “black or white.”  The discussion is a bit more nuanced.  A vaccine might “work” but not in the sense of providing a true inoculation or immunization.  If it “works” in the more limited sense of lowering the risk of severe illness, hospitalization and death, then it has some value. Maybe a fair amount. And I was just told a few posts back, the lower the rate of infection in the population, the lower the prospect of dangerous mutations popping up.  If that’s true, again, I deem that a pretty fair argument in favor of vaccinations.

Give me time to see what I think after Fauxi tells me what I think.  (No. I don’t really trust him. But I do know that, in general, the scientific and medical community has more knowledge than I do.)


----------



## jc456 (Dec 8, 2021)

BackAgain said:


> true inoculation or immunization. If it “works” in the more limited sense of lowering the risk of severe illness, hospitalization and death, then it has some value.


not if it's still contagious. Doesn't really matter anymore, omnicron will ensure the virus dies off. Antibodies from it will act as the immunization. It's actually more advantageous to get omincron than a vaccine.


----------



## otto105 (Dec 8, 2021)

jc456 said:


> it seems the conservatives in here have maxed out the abilities of the demofks in here.  they are all posting the same shit now with insults.  When they have nothing left to argue with, present insults and strawmen.


Dude, this ain't parler and you offer only the same shit everyday.


----------



## 1srelluc (Dec 8, 2021)

I won't be getting any boosters either since I already had antibodies (wife and daughter had the covid) and I got fully vaxxed when one got full FDA approval.

The way I see it the Covid MK-Whatever variants are getting weaker as they mutate so I figure I'm GTG.


----------



## otto105 (Dec 8, 2021)

BackAgain said:


> I don’t think it’s that “black or white.”  The discussion is a bit more nuanced.  A vaccine might “work” but not in the sense of providing a true inoculation or immunization.  If it “works” in the more limited sense of lowering the risk of severe illness, hospitalization and death, then it has some value. Maybe a fair amount. And I was just told a few posts back, the lower the rate of infection in the population, the lower the prospect of dangerous mutations popping up.  If that’s true, again, I deem that a pretty fair argument in favor of vaccinations.
> 
> Give me time to see what I think after Fauxi tells me what I think.  (No. I don’t really trust him. But I do know that, in general, the scientific and medical community has more knowledge than I do.)


BackAgain

The vaccines have proven that they reduce severity of illness, hospitalization and death. There is not doubt about that.


----------



## BackAgain (Dec 8, 2021)

jc456 said:


> not if it's still contagious.


Understood. But we are told that we are less likely to be infectious (or what we have is less transmissible) if we are vaccinated.


----------



## DBA (Dec 8, 2021)

EyeBRollin said:


> Conservatives caring about the sick is an oxymoron.  “Christian values.”



This is quite rich coming from the Party that supports Fauci, whose department helped to fund the gain of research in Wuhan. This is also the party that supports partial birth abortions. Democrats are barren of values.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 8, 2021)

otto105 said:


> Dude, this ain't parler and you offer only the same shit everyday.


see?


----------



## jc456 (Dec 8, 2021)

BackAgain said:


> Understood. But we are told that we are less likely to be infectious (or what we have is less transmissible) if we are vaccinated.


I haven't been infectious for twenty months.  The vaccine doesn't change that stat.


----------



## EyeBRollin (Dec 8, 2021)

jc456 said:


> not if it's still contagious. Doesn't really matter anymore, omnicron will ensure the virus dies off. Antibodies from it will act as the immunization. It's actually more advantageous to get omincron than a vaccine.


Why do conservatives treat COVID-19 like chicken pox?  How many more Americans are they willing to sacrifice?


----------



## jc456 (Dec 8, 2021)

otto105 said:


> BackAgain
> 
> The vaccines have proven that they reduce severity of illness, hospitalization and death. There is not doubt about that.


then why did collin powell die from wuhan?  He was fully vaxed. you all can't get out of your own way still.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Dec 8, 2021)

EvMetro said:


> Don't jabs stop people from getting omicron?


No, not getting the jab stopped people from getting omicron----the Jab-ee's are the ones catching it mostly.   Hell, article I read I today studying the victims of omicron---were divided into two groups---the Vaccinated and the vaccinated who had the other strains of covid before.   Didn't mention we non-jabees at all.  I felt we were purposely left out and obviously unloved.


----------



## BackAgain (Dec 8, 2021)

otto105 said:


> BackAgain
> 
> The vaccines have proven that they reduce severity of illness, hospitalization and death. There is not doubt about that.


I don’t know that this is proved. Since we know people get “breakthrough” cases despite having been vaxxed and boosted, I’m not sure we can (yet) know if the regimen will yield — long term — the benefits you ascribe to it.


----------



## colfax_m (Dec 8, 2021)

BackAgain said:


> I don’t know that this is proved.


I’d say it’s pretty well proven. Otherwise how do you explain this:


----------



## EyeBRollin (Dec 8, 2021)

DBA said:


> This is quite rich coming from the Party that supports Fauci, whose department helped to fund the gain of research in Wuhan. This is also the party that supports partial birth abortions. Democrats are barren of values.


Deflects to abortion because the conservative position on protecting the sick is indefensible. I get it.


----------



## Lesh (Dec 8, 2021)

BackAgain said:


> Understood. But we are told that we are less likely to be infectious (or what we have is less transmissible) if we are vaccinated.


How does "less likely" translate into "not contagious" in your feeble mind?

Operative words. "Less likely" and "not".

These are NOT the same


----------



## DBA (Dec 8, 2021)

EyeBRollin said:


> Deflects to abortion because the conservative position on protecting the sick is indefensible. I get it.



Just the facts. Don't lecture us about caring about human life. That is a farce.


----------



## colfax_m (Dec 8, 2021)

DBA said:


> Just the facts. Don't lecture us about caring about human life. That is a farce.


You guys just have to turn everything into a culture war. It’s getting old.


----------



## BackAgain (Dec 8, 2021)

Lesh said:


> How does "less likely" translate into "not contagious" in your feeble mind?
> 
> Operative words. "Less likely" and "not".
> 
> These are NOT the same


I leave “feeble mind” to you. Also, I’m not the one who conflated the terms.

I am not sure why you insist on highlighting the fact that you are a moron, but — good work.


----------



## otto105 (Dec 8, 2021)

DBA said:


> This is quite rich coming from the Party that supports Fauci, whose department helped to fund the gain of research in Wuhan. This is also the party that supports partial birth abortions. Democrats are barren of values.


Doctor Fauci didn't authorize gain of function research. 

And yes, The Democratic Party supports a right to privacy.


----------



## EyeBRollin (Dec 8, 2021)

DBA said:


> Just the facts. Don't lecture us about caring about human life. That is a farce.


Do you care about all human life or just conservative human life?  Do you care about the immune compromised?  The elderly?


----------



## DBA (Dec 8, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> You guys just have to turn everything into a culture war. It’s getting old.



The culture war was started by him by saying we don't care about human life. I guess you missed that part.


----------



## DBA (Dec 8, 2021)

EyeBRollin said:


> Do you care about all human life or just conservative human life?  Do you care about the immune compromised?  The elderly?



Do you care about all human life or just liberal human life? Do you care about infants? Cuomo didn't seem to care much for the elderly and he is a hardcore Democrat.


----------



## EyeBRollin (Dec 8, 2021)

DBA said:


> The culture war was started by him by saying we don't care about human life. I guess you missed that part.


Actions speak louder than words.  800,000+  Americans are dead due to COVID-19.


----------



## otto105 (Dec 8, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> You guys just have to turn everything into a culture war. It’s getting old.


It's tediously old.


----------



## colfax_m (Dec 8, 2021)

DBA said:


> The culture war was started by him by saying we don't care about human life. I guess you missed that part.


I mean, doesn’t seem like a lot of y’all seem too bothered by the large numbers of people dying from COVID. Especially considering how many are preventable with vaccination. At the same time, doesn’t seem like a lot of y’all are too bothered by massive amounts of disinformation about vaccines either.


----------



## BackAgain (Dec 8, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> I’d say it’s pretty well proven. Otherwise how do you explain this:
> View attachment 573310


Fair evidence — so far.  But you ignored my caveat. I said “yet.”  

With breakthrough cases and the risks (near certainty) of further mutations, we cannot yet be sure that the vaccines and boosters will prove successful over the long haul.


----------



## otto105 (Dec 8, 2021)

DBA said:


> Do you care about all human life or just liberal human life? Do you care about infants? Cuomo didn't seem to care much for the elderly and he is a hardcore Democrat.


What about #deathsantis in Florida?


----------



## EyeBRollin (Dec 8, 2021)

DBA said:


> Do you care about all human life or just liberal human life? Do you care about infants?


The best way to protect infants from COVID-19 is for the mother to be vaccinated.  Do you agree?


----------



## colfax_m (Dec 8, 2021)

BackAgain said:


> Fair evidence — so far.  But you ignored my caveat. I said “yet.”
> 
> With breakthrough cases and the risks (near certainty) of further mutations, we cannot yet be sure that the vaccines and boosters will prove successful over the long haul.


Seems like you’re not really wanting to see what’s happening.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 8, 2021)

BackAgain said:


> I don’t know that this is proved. Since we know people get “breakthrough” cases despite having been vaxxed and boosted, I’m not sure we can (yet) know if the regimen will yield — long term — the benefits you ascribe to it.


Collin Powell


----------



## jc456 (Dec 8, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> Seems like you’re not really wanting to see what’s happening.


now that's irony


----------



## otto105 (Dec 8, 2021)

DBA said:


> This is quite rich coming from the Party that supports Fauci, whose department helped to fund the gain of research in Wuhan. This is also the party that supports partial birth abortions. Democrats are barren of values.


Sure, so where are the adults in the QOP party?

Opinion | Where Have All the Grown-ups Gone?


----------



## jc456 (Dec 8, 2021)

EyeBRollin said:


> Actions speak louder than words.  800,000+  Americans are dead due to COVID-19.


nope, a stat you can't prove.  No one has the death certificates to make that statement.  probable is not died from.  It's why they put the word 'probable' in front of it


----------



## EyeBRollin (Dec 8, 2021)

jc456 said:


> nope, a stat you can't prove.  No one has the death certificates to make that statement.  probable is not died from.  It's why they put the word 'probable' in front of it


The number doesn’t matter.  Every life is precious.  That is what pro-life Americans are about.  The best way to protect fellow Americans is through vaccination.


----------



## BackAgain (Dec 8, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> Seems like you’re not really wanting to see what’s happening.


I understand that it “seems” that way to YOU, because I’ve introduced some variables that don’t fit with what you are claiming.

But, since you aren’t being open-minded, I will hopefully calm you down a bit. I did note, after all, that you had presented “fair evidence.”  You had.  Also, if those stats, as graphed, hold true over the long haul, they are encouraging.

Is there a problem with you admitting that breakthrough cases have been happening? I’m sure you already see that mutations are occurring. Are you sensible enough to contemplate that these two variables (especially combined) could pose significant problems?


----------



## otto105 (Dec 8, 2021)

jc456 said:


> nope, a stat you can't prove.  No one has the death certificates to make that statement.  probable is not died from.  It's why they put the word 'probable' in front of it


Your opinion on this matter is false.


----------



## colfax_m (Dec 8, 2021)

jc456 said:


> now that's irony


It’s not. You guys flail around talking about vague things you heard.

I’m the one here talking about the data.


----------



## Papageorgio (Dec 8, 2021)

EyeBRollin said:


> The alternative to vaccination is to simply “let it rip.”  We tried that approach under Trump and a lot of people died or have long-term ailments from COVID-19.  That is just inhumane.


We will see the rates drop and eventually this will be like the Spanish flu, still around but not as deadly.
The lockdowns were fine, the mental stress on most Americans gets to be the issue, we saw often everyone staying home and those asking us to stay home went out.
I wasn’t near any state that said let it rip.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 8, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> It’s not. You guys flail around talking about vague things you heard.
> 
> I’m the one here talking about the data.


what data are you talking about?  where is a link to a source.


----------



## BackAgain (Dec 8, 2021)

otto105 said:


> Your opinion on this matter is false.


That’s absurd. An opinion cannot be true or false. A claimed “fact” can be true or false.

If some guy or gal holds the opinion that angels exist, you may not share that opinion.  Objectively, she or he might be wrong. But the opinion isn’t “false.”


----------



## colfax_m (Dec 8, 2021)

jc456 said:


> what data are you talking about?


Incidence of myocarditis from vaccination is 2 in 100,000. Mostly mild and basically all resolves.

Yet the right wing is screaming about heart problems from the vaccine.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 8, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> Incidence of myocarditis from vaccination is 2 in 100,000. Mostly mild and basically all resolves.
> 
> Yet the right wing is screaming about heart problems from the vaccine.


so it does happen.  the vaccine can cause myocarditis.  I don't want that, I'm already being treated for high blood pressure.









						Here’s all the data on myocarditis cases linked to COVID-19 vaccines
					

Experts stress the need for everyone to get vaccinated as the Delta variant spreads.




					arstechnica.com


----------



## Briss (Dec 8, 2021)

Lesh said:


> You think you are qualified to judge that?
> 
> You're not


We just want to know what their ages were, and what comorbidities they had.  We're qualified to understand what your answer is.


----------



## colfax_m (Dec 8, 2021)

jc456 said:


> so it does happen.  the vaccine can cause myocarditis.  I don't want that, I'm already being treated for high blood pressure.


Odds are that your BP pill has a higher likelihood of side effects than that.

2 in 100,000. That’s the risk. And people going without vaccination are dying long, slow, painful and preventable deaths.


----------



## Lesh (Dec 8, 2021)

jc456 said:


> Collin Powell


Colin Powell was severely immunocompromised.

Your "point" is pointless


----------



## jc456 (Dec 8, 2021)

EyeBRollin said:


> The number doesn’t matter.  Every life is precious.  That is what pro-life Americans are about.  The best way to protect fellow Americans is through vaccination.


if every life was precious you wouldn't back people who kill babies.


----------



## colfax_m (Dec 8, 2021)

BackAgain said:


> I understand that it “seems” that way to YOU, because I’ve introduced some variables that don’t fit with what you are claiming.
> 
> But, since you aren’t being open-minded, I will hopefully calm you down a bit. I did note, after all, that you had presented “fair evidence.”  You had.  Also, if those stats, as graphed, hold true over the long haul, they are encouraging.
> 
> Is there a problem with you admitting that breakthrough cases have been happening? I’m sure you already see that mutations are occurring. Are you sensible enough to contemplate that these two variables (especially combined) could pose significant problems?


You’re not really throwing in variables. You’re just introducing doubt for the sake of doubt. It’s not useful skepticism. It’s setting a standard that is unreachable so as to preserve doubt. It’s not about “fitting”. It’s about what is known and what can’t be known (specifically for you because it hasn’t happened yet).

Breakthrough cases are happening. Breakthrough cases that lead to severe disease or death are far less common. Mutations are occurring. I don’t see anything that shows the mutations have anything to do with the vaccine.

Yes, these could cause problems. What about it?


----------



## jc456 (Dec 8, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> Odds are that your BP pill has a higher likelihood of side effects than that.
> 
> 2 in 100,000. That’s the risk. And people going without vaccination are dying long, slow, painful and preventable deaths.


yeah and I'm under a doctor's care for my meds.  I don't need a president who has zero medical experience telling me what I ought to take.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 8, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> You’re not really throwing in variables. You’re just introducing doubt for the sake of doubt. It’s not useful skepticism. It’s setting a standard that is unreachable so as to preserve doubt. It’s not about “fitting”. It’s about what is known and what can’t be known (specifically for you because it hasn’t happened yet).
> 
> Breakthrough cases are happening. Breakthrough cases that lead to severe disease or death are far less common. Mutations are occurring. I don’t see anything that shows the mutations have anything to do with the vaccine.
> 
> Yes, these could cause problems. What about it?


why don't you just accept we aren't going to take the jab no matter what the fk you say? And anything you have data wise is all bullshit. It really does take you time to understand what you're dealing with.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 8, 2021)

Lesh said:


> Colin Powell was severely immunocompromised.
> 
> Your "point" pointless


hahahahahahahahaha so were the 800,000 that probably died from wuhan.  hahahaahahahahahahaahhahahaha


----------



## EyeBRollin (Dec 8, 2021)

jc456 said:


> if every life was precious you wouldn't back people who kill babies.


Deflection.  You can’t defend your position on letting Americans die from COVID-19.  How typical.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 8, 2021)

EyeBRollin said:


> Deflection.  You can’t defend your position on letting Americans die from COVID-19.  How typical.


you made the statement not me. I have no control over what people die from nor does any other fking human being.


----------



## colfax_m (Dec 8, 2021)

jc456 said:


> yeah and I'm under a doctor's care for my meds.  I don't need a president who has zero medical experience telling me what I ought to take.


Sure. But a rational person can properly assess risks and benefits.

You take BP pills which have risks associated with them. A rational decision.

The right wing is extremely irrational with regard to vaccinations.


----------



## EyeBRollin (Dec 8, 2021)

jc456 said:


> hahahahahahahahaha so were the 800,000 that probably died from wuhan.  hahahaahahahahahahaahhahahaha


I find nothing funny about Americans dying.  Obviously you feel differently.


----------



## Briss (Dec 8, 2021)

EyeBRollin said:


> Every life is precious.


Sure. 

And since we're told that the flu virtually disappeared because of wearing face-diapers and fearful-distancing, you're going to wear one even if we get rid of covid, aren't you?  You strike me as the kind of person who would not pass up an opportunity to save your share of the 40,000 people who die of the flu every year.  So, do I have you right?


----------



## colfax_m (Dec 8, 2021)

jc456 said:


> And anything you have data wise is all bullshit.


There it is.


----------



## EyeBRollin (Dec 8, 2021)

Briss said:


> Sure.
> 
> And since we're told that the flu virtually disappeared because of wearing face-diapers and fearful-distancing, you're going to wear one even if we get rid of covid, aren't you?  You strike me as the kind of person who would not pass up an opportunity to save your share of the 40,000 people who die of the flu every year.  So, do I have you right?


Yes, I still support public mask-wearing.  Do you?


----------



## jc456 (Dec 8, 2021)

EyeBRollin said:


> I find nothing funny about Americans dying.  Obviously you feel differently.


not sure how you think you are more moral because of that thought?  explain it for me.

I find it murder people killing babies.  and you don't so your morals get tossed into the poop pile.


----------



## BackAgain (Dec 8, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> You’re not really throwing in variables. You’re just introducing doubt for the sake of doubt. It’s not useful skepticism. It’s setting a standard that is unreachable so as to preserve doubt. It’s not about “fitting”. It’s about what is known and what can’t be known (specifically for you because it hasn’t happened yet).
> 
> Breakthrough cases are happening. Breakthrough cases that lead to severe disease or death are far less common. Mutations are occurring. I don’t see anything that shows the mutations have anything to do with the vaccine.
> 
> Yes, these could cause problems. What about it?


Wrong. It was the introduction of variables. That they are at odds with your desired (and prompt) conclusion is your issue.  

Since we know that mutations are indeed occurring and since we know that breakthrough cases are occurring (despite vaccinations), the conclusion inevitably follows that the vaccine doesn’t necessarily offer the solution to the problem.

The problem was weaponized virology research in an unsecured Chinese lab. We have a pandemic on our hands as a result —  with some people ((cough cough like Fauci cough cough)) making profits off of the vaccines and the apparently ceaseless cycle of new variants and more “need” for vaccines.

I’m not sure we know what the cure is. If there is one, it might well involve vaccines. But this problem may evolve into a pandemic of a very different kind.  I’m sure YOU are all in with vaccine “mandates.”  Some of us aren’t. Some of us harbor suspicions primarily because we have learned not to place too much stock in “coincidences”.


----------



## colfax_m (Dec 8, 2021)

BackAgain said:


> Wrong. It was the introduction of variables. That they are at odds with your desired (and prompt) conclusion is your issue.
> 
> Since we know that mutations are indeed occurring and since we know that breakthrough cases are occurring (despite vaccinations), the conclusion inevitably follows that the vaccine doesn’t necessarily offer the solution to the problem.
> 
> ...


Depends on what you consider the problem?

Let’s consider the problem is large numbers of people getting extremely ill and dying from COVID. If that’s the case, the vaccines are doing quite nicely.

There is always the risk of the virus mutating. Vaccines don’t change that.


----------



## EyeBRollin (Dec 8, 2021)

jc456 said:


> not sure how you think you are more moral because of that thought?  explain it for me.
> 
> I find it murder people killing babies.  and you don't so your morals get tossed into the poop pile.


More deflection.  The conservative anti-vaccination position is simply untenable.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 8, 2021)

EyeBRollin said:


> More deflection.  The conservative anti-vaccination position is simply untenable.


stop bringing subjects into the discussion then.  It's without merit you mean.


----------



## Briss (Dec 8, 2021)

EyeBRollin said:


> Yes, I still support public mask-wearing.  Do you?


Let's get more specific.  Do you support wearing masks even in the absence of covid?  Remember, according to data from the "experts," wearing face-diapers and fearful-distancing took care of the flu.  That's 40,000 lives.  So, are you an advocate of masking-mandates every year in the interest of proving how precious life is to you?


----------



## jc456 (Dec 8, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> Depends on what you consider the problem?
> 
> Let’s consider the problem is large numbers of people getting extremely ill and dying from COVID. If that’s the case, the vaccines are doing quite nicely.
> 
> There is always the risk of the virus mutating. Vaccines don’t change that.


again, why  weren't there any mutations until the vaccines came out?


----------



## Ame®icano (Dec 8, 2021)

EyeBRollin said:


> Because they don’t care how many Americans have died and will die from COVID-19.


That doesn't explain how they're threat? 

How exactly they are, explain?


----------



## LAUGHatLEFTISTS (Dec 8, 2021)

CrusaderFrank said:


> I thought it was 4 a month....phew!



Doesn’t matter if it’s 10 per Month.
Leftists will trample each other to get in line.


----------



## Ame®icano (Dec 8, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> I’m not paranoid. I just hate seeing people show up dying when they don’t have too.


Vaccinated are not dying? At all?


----------



## BackAgain (Dec 8, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> Depends on what you consider the problem?
> 
> Let’s consider the problem is large numbers of people getting extremely ill and dying from COVID. If that’s the case, the vaccines are doing quite nicely.
> 
> There is always the risk of the virus mutating. Vaccines don’t change that.


Actually, that’s not true. A completely efficacious vaccine which could eradicate the viral disease would make the threat of mutations disappear. If nobody in the population of planet Earth had Covid, there would be no threat of any mutation.


----------



## EyeBRollin (Dec 8, 2021)

Briss said:


> Let's get more specific.  Do you support wearing masks even in the absence of covid?  Remember, according to data from the "experts," wearing face-diapers and fearful-distancing took care of the flu.  That's 40,000 lives.  So, are you an advocate of masking-mandates every year in the interest of proving how precious life is to you?


Indeed I do.  Do you support public mask wearing?


----------



## Ame®icano (Dec 8, 2021)

otto105 said:


> Opinion | I’m an E.R. Doctor in Michigan, Where Unvaccinated People Are Filling Hospital Beds


So what?


----------



## Lesh (Dec 8, 2021)

jc456 said:


> hahahahahahahahaha so were the 800,000 that probably died from wuhan.  hahahaahahahahahahaahhahahaha


Newsflash...all the people I spoke of who died of covid died SOONER than they would have had they not been infected.. Some would still be alive...maybe all of them


----------



## EyeBRollin (Dec 8, 2021)

Ame®icano said:


> So what?


colfax_m see.  They don’t care.


----------



## Lesh (Dec 8, 2021)

Briss said:


> Let's get more specific.  Do you support wearing masks even in the absence of covid?  Remember, according to data from the "experts," wearing face-diapers and fearful-distancing took care of the flu.  That's 40,000 lives.  So, are you an advocate of masking-mandates every year in the interest of proving how precious life is to you?


Talk to me when the death toll drops to 40,000 a year


----------



## LAUGHatLEFTISTS (Dec 8, 2021)

Lesh said:


> I may need a booster VACCINE yes...and as noted...I will happily get it.
> 
> I REALLY don't want to catch covid. I've seen what it can do


You can catch Covid and all it’s variants with te “vaccine” and all its boosters. Sorry for the bad news.


----------



## Briss (Dec 8, 2021)

EyeBRollin said:


> Indeed I do.  Do you support public mask wearing?


So you've made a commitment to wear a mask every year now, even in the absence of covid?


----------



## Ame®icano (Dec 8, 2021)

BackAgain said:


> I’m going to need to break it down.  Let’s see:
> 
> If I had chosen to not get vaccinated, I could get COVID. Then, I could transmit it to other folks who had declined to get vaccinated.  That I suppose does pose a type of threat to the health of the general public.
> 
> ...


You're assuming that unvaccinated are all infected. 

Yes, they can get COVID  just as vaccinated can. They can transmit it too, so can vaccinated. They can get sick from it, so do vaccinated. 

Unvaccinated are not threat to anybody if they don't have COVID. If they do have COVID, they're threat only to other unvaccinated, since vaccinated suppose to be protected by vaccine. 

Now, if vaccinated is not protected by the vaccine, how is that fault of unvaccinated people?


----------



## EyeBRollin (Dec 8, 2021)

LAUGHatLEFTISTS said:


> You can catch Covid and all it’s variants with te “vaccine” and all its boosters. Sorry for the bad news.


more or less likely?


----------



## LAUGHatLEFTISTS (Dec 8, 2021)

Lesh said:


> I find it interesting that it's always a UK study or an Israeli study or some other study from some foreign country that makes these claims...when all the evidence in THIS country shows the opposite



That’s because you think THIS country is giving you all the evidence.


----------



## EyeBRollin (Dec 8, 2021)

Briss said:


> So you've made a commitment to wear a mask every year now, even in the absence of covid?


Answer my question.  Do you support public mask wearing?


----------



## BackAgain (Dec 8, 2021)

Ame®icano said:


> You're assuming that unvaccinated are all infected.
> 
> Yes, they can get COVID  just as vaccinated can. They can transmit it too, so can vaccinated. They can get sick from it, so do vaccinated.
> 
> ...


No. I’m am however assuming as a baseline that the unvaccinated are more likely to become infected than the vaccinated. That’s all.


----------



## Meister (Dec 8, 2021)

EyeBRollin said:


> Indeed I do.  Do you support public mask wearing?


It takes all kinds to make up this crazy world.  You are an example of it, but, you have every right
to wear that mask when and where ever you like.


----------



## maybelooking (Dec 8, 2021)

EyeBRollin said:


> Answer my question.  Do you support public mask wearing?


I support anyone who wants to wear one wearing one.  Absolutely.


----------



## Briss (Dec 8, 2021)

Lesh said:


> Talk to me when the death toll drops to 40,000 a year


What must the death count be before you care enough to wear a mask to save your share of them?


----------



## LAUGHatLEFTISTS (Dec 8, 2021)

EyeBRollin said:


> more or less likely?


That’s debatable.


----------



## Ame®icano (Dec 8, 2021)

EyeBRollin said:


> colfax_m see.  They don’t care.


Actually, I only care that everyone who is sick is able to get to the hospital and be helped. 

Numbers are changing, reports are that number of vaccinated in hospitals are far higher than than unvaccinated. So, what would you say if sides turns, and unvaccinated cannot get into hospitals because of vaccinated?


----------



## Ame®icano (Dec 8, 2021)

BackAgain said:


> No. I’m am however assuming as a baseline that the unvaccinated are more likely to become infected than the vaccinated. That’s all.



"assuming"
"more likely"

Is that true, or you heard it on CNN?


----------



## colfax_m (Dec 8, 2021)

BackAgain said:


> Actually, that’s not true. A completely efficacious vaccine which could eradicate the viral disease would make the threat of mutations disappear. If nobody in the population of planet Earth had Covid, there would be no threat of any mutation.


We aren’t going to have that kind of completely efficacious vaccine.

I wish we did. We don’t.

the only way we don’t have this problem is in a fantasy world. That’s not helpful.


----------



## Lesh (Dec 8, 2021)

jc456 said:


> why don't you just accept we aren't going to take the jab no matter what the fk you say? And anything you have data wise is all bullshit. It really does take you time to understand what you're dealing with.


You're san idiot so there's that.

Oh and the fact that at some point you'll be one of those anti-vaxxers on a vent whining


----------



## EyeBRollin (Dec 8, 2021)

Ame®icano said:


> Actually, I only care that everyone who is sick is able to get to the hospital and be helped.
> 
> Numbers are changing, reports are that number of vaccinated in hospitals are far higher than than unvaccinated. So, what would you say if sides turns, and unvaccinated cannot get into hospitals because of vaccinated?


In the northeast over 80% of individuals have received at least one dose.  Why would you not expect more vaccinated to be in the hospital?


----------



## EyeBRollin (Dec 8, 2021)

LAUGHatLEFTISTS said:


> That’s debatable.


No, it’s not.



Ame®icano said:


> Actually, I only care that everyone who is sick is able to get to the hospital and be helped.


So you’re vaccinated?


----------



## Briss (Dec 8, 2021)

EyeBRollin said:


> Answer my question.  Do you support public mask wearing?


You mean, do I see the senselessness of believing whatever I'm told?  No, I don't roll that way.  

Now, is your commitment to the wellbeing of your fellow humans such that you are willing to save your share of the annual flu victims from here on out by making the face-diaper a permanent part of your attire?


----------



## g5000 (Dec 8, 2021)

CrusaderFrank said:


> When I learned that Fauxi and the CCP developed a bioweapon to attack the human respiratory system, I got the jab.
> 
> I've had no side effects thus far
> 
> However, I am not EVER getting the booster.  At this point I'll take my chances and use any of the myriad of other options available to me.


----------



## EyeBRollin (Dec 8, 2021)

Briss said:


> You mean, do I see the senselessness of believing whatever I'm told?  No, I don't roll that way.


That is not what I asked.  Do you support public mask wearing - yes or no?


----------



## jc456 (Dec 8, 2021)

Lesh said:


> Newsflash...all the people I spoke of who died of covid died SOONER than they would have had they not been infected.. Some would still be alive...maybe all of them


you have no way of knowing that at all.  the fact you lie is amazing.


----------



## Briss (Dec 8, 2021)

EyeBRollin said:


> In the northeast over 80% of individuals have received at least one dose.  Why would you not expect more vaccinated to be in the hospital?


Yeah but ya know, they then use those partially experimentally-injected people to add to the number of the unclean--I mean "unvaccinated."


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Dec 8, 2021)

Communist democrats want me to get vaccinated with a vaccine known to create blood clots and heart attacks.  I am to be protected against a virus that hasn't made anyone sick,  or hospitalized and certainly not dead.  The virus that evades testing and confers immunity against other viruses and varients.

Why?  Exactly.


----------



## EyeBRollin (Dec 8, 2021)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Communist democrats want me to get vaccinated with a vaccine known to create blood clots and heart attacks.  I am to be protected against a virus that hasn't made anyone sick,  or hospitalized and certainly not dead.  The virus that evades testing and confers immunity against other viruses and varients.
> 
> Why?  Exactly.


To protect your parents and grandparents.


----------



## Briss (Dec 8, 2021)

EyeBRollin said:


> That is not what I asked.  Do you support public mask wearing - yes or no?


You're looking pretty sorry about right now.  In order to avoid admitting that you don't care enough about your fellow humans to wear a face-diaper to save them from the flu, you first need to know whether or not I support FACE-DIAPERS.  You're stalling.

So, is it face-diapers from here on out for you?


----------



## colfax_m (Dec 8, 2021)

Ame®icano said:


> Actually, I only care that everyone who is sick is able to get to the hospital and be helped.


In that case, you be in favor of mass vaccination since the biggest stress on hospitals comes from these people.


----------



## BackAgain (Dec 8, 2021)

Ame®icano said:


> "assuming"
> "more likely"
> 
> Is that true, or you heard it on CNN?


Are you actually retarded in the old fashioned clinical sense?  You are one of those idiots who assume that to the extent I don’t march  in lockstep with your version of right wing thinking, I “must be” a liberal. Lol.

1.  I am a conservative. 
2. I rarely tune into CNN.
3. I see vaccinations as problematical.
4. I got mine anyway, because I reside in a world where I come to my own conclusions and I concluded that getting the vaccinations made some sense. That doesn’t mean I think I have a right to make anybody else take them.
5. Just because I am proud of being a conservative doesn’t mean I cannot view statistical evidence and recognize some things that even liberals believe.  I happen to believe that there is a correlation between getting vaccinated and lowering the risk of serious Covid illness and death and lowering the need to get hospitalized. I came to this conclusion by looking at stats. If the stats are not doctored in some conspiratorial sense, then the conclusion appears to be that people ARE less likely to get seriously sick with covid if they get the shots.
6.  The higher the number of infected people, the greater the probability that a mutation will find a way to become transmissible.  The danger there is that the vaccines may not work on the new variant. Accordingly, if and to the extent that vaccinations do cut down the numbers of infected people, it should also cut down on the likelihood of mutations.

Beyond that, I can’t help you. There are lots of news sources offering such medical data.  If we don’t trust CNN, ok. That’s not the sole source of news and data. Since I’m not doing the research or the statistical analyses, myself, I am pretty much reliant on others to report it.  Hopefully, they are doing their jobs well and accurately.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Dec 8, 2021)

EyeBRollin said:


> To protect your parents and grandparents.


All of whom are dead.  Some for 50 years.


----------



## LAUGHatLEFTISTS (Dec 8, 2021)

EyeBRollin said:


> No, it’s not.
> 
> 
> So you’re vaccinated?



It’s debatable unless you’re a mindless sheep.


----------



## EyeBRollin (Dec 8, 2021)

Briss said:


> You're looking pretty sorry about right now.  In order to avoid admitting that you don't care enough about your fellow humans to wear a mask to save them from the flu, you first need to know whether or not I support FACE-DIAPERS.
> 
> So, is it face-diapers from here on out for you?


No.  I have no interest in dialogue with someone that asks multiple questions yet dodges questions asked of them.  That is rude. Either answer my question or be ignored.


----------



## BackAgain (Dec 8, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> We aren’t going to have that kind of completely efficacious vaccine.
> 
> I wish we did. We don’t.
> 
> the only way we don’t have this problem is in a fantasy world. That’s not helpful.


You and your rhetoric aren’t helpful.  _I place much more stock in actual scientists and doctors. Dr. Salk (and others) discovered a cure for polio. It may be that some future doctors will find an efficacious overall cure for COVID.  Until then, I will continue to look at the information I get but will continue to be mindful of how some people are evidently using the pandemic for other agendas. _


----------



## ClaireH (Dec 8, 2021)

Ame®icano said:


> Imagine lining up third time for something that didn't work the first and second...


Failing fast with repetitive failure, over and over without learning…. and the advice?  To continue to repeat the fail, over and over and over, with the same failed concoction and forget the learning part altogether.


----------



## Briss (Dec 8, 2021)

EyeBRollin said:


> Yes, I still support public mask-wearing.  Do you?


That was your answer to the question of whether or not you would wear a mask every year to save your share of flu victims.

So, I already have your answer.  You WOULD wear them every year to save flu victims.

You may correct me if I'm wrong . . .


----------



## Care4all (Dec 8, 2021)

Briss said:


> I was under the impression that Ivermectin was prescribed by doctors for their human patients.


Internet doctors will prescribe it....  Don't know about your own doctor, though....  Likely not.


----------



## Ame®icano (Dec 8, 2021)

EyeBRollin said:


> In the northeast over 80% of individuals have received at least one dose.  Why would you not expect more vaccinated to be in the hospital?


Answer the damn question.


----------



## Ame®icano (Dec 8, 2021)

EyeBRollin said:


> So you’re vaccinated?


It's not your damn business, but for the sake of conversation... No I am not. Why does it matter?


----------



## EyeBRollin (Dec 8, 2021)

Ame®icano said:


> Answer the damn question.


If 4/5 people are vaccinated, why would you expect them to be less representative in a hospital than the other 1/5?


----------



## Briss (Dec 8, 2021)

Care4all said:


> Internet doctors will prescribe it....  Don't know about your own doctor, though....  Likely not.


Really?  You don't think real life doctors were using Ivermectin to good effect?  You believe that any doctors who have used it to good effect are crazy internet doctors?


----------



## Ame®icano (Dec 8, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> In that case, you be in favor of mass vaccination since the biggest stress on hospitals comes from these people.


That's no longer the case. 

Also, there is stress on the hospitals, but not for those reasons.


----------



## Briss (Dec 8, 2021)

Ame®icano said:


> It's not your damn business, but for the sake of conversation... No I am not. Why does it matter?


He's stalling.


----------



## Ame®icano (Dec 8, 2021)

EyeBRollin said:


> If 4/5 people are vaccinated, why would you expect them to be less representative in a hospital than the other 1/5?


It's not matter of representation. 

You have no clue how hospitals are presenting their capacities.


----------



## EyeBRollin (Dec 8, 2021)

Ame®icano said:


> It's not your damn business, but for the sake of conversation... No I am not. Why does it matter?


It is a contradiction to be concerned about hospital capacity while being unvaccinated.


----------



## Ame®icano (Dec 8, 2021)

EyeBRollin said:


> How do you know it didn’t work?


If it did, why do you need a booster? And another one, and another...


----------



## colfax_m (Dec 8, 2021)

Ame®icano said:


> That's no longer the case.
> 
> Also, there is stress on the hospitals, but not for those reasons.


If most definitely is the case. Who told you otherwise?


----------



## Ame®icano (Dec 8, 2021)

EyeBRollin said:


> It is a contradiction to be concerned about hospital capacity while being unvaccinated.


Do you know how hospital bad capacity is measured?


----------



## Briss (Dec 8, 2021)

Ame®icano said:


> If it did, why do you need a booster? And another one, and another...


And therein lies the madness!  For reasons of convenience, these people have forgotten the definition of insanity.  They keep doing the same thing over and over again, hoping for a different result next time.


----------



## EyeBRollin (Dec 8, 2021)

Ame®icano said:


> If it did, why do you need a booster? And another one, and another...


That’s not an answer.  What makes you think the vaccines “didn’t work?”


----------



## ClaireH (Dec 8, 2021)

“In Oslo, a company Christmas party at a restaurant became a superspreading event, with at least 120 people testing positive; 19 cases so far have been confirmed as Omicron*. (All attendees were vaccinated and had tested negative before the event.)*”





__





						Science | AAAS
					






					www.science.org
				




But remember gullible types, Fauci’s advice is to get the booster anyway. Why is that again? Oh yes, to possibly reduce symptoms if you contract it, but where are the data confirming that’s factual although stated so much it’s assumed to be factual? Does anyone have a valid source supporting this frequently stated premise? Does any pro-fake vaccine backer have a valid source source showing comparative data? Is this one of those situations where if you say the same thing over and over without concrete proof enough gullible people will just believe it? Hmmm.





__





						Science | AAAS
					






					www.science.org


----------



## Ame®icano (Dec 8, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> If most definitely is the case. Who told you otherwise?


Hospitalizations rising among fully vaccinated in U.S., Fauci says​Covid: 54% of hospital patients with virus are fully vaccinated​*70% of hospitalised Covid patients are vaccinated, but the vaccines are working*

Want more?


----------



## Colin norris (Dec 8, 2021)

CrusaderFrank said:


> When I learned that Fauxi and the CCP developed a bioweapon to attack the human respiratory system, I got the jab.
> 
> I've had no side effects thus far
> 
> However, I am not EVER getting the booster.  At this point I'll take my chances and use any of the myriad of other options available to me.


Good on you.  Stick your principles and right to freedom. Die how you choose.


----------



## Ame®icano (Dec 8, 2021)

EyeBRollin said:


> That’s not an answer.  What makes you think the vaccines “didn’t work?”


Makes me think? How about hard evidence? Ever heard of those?

I explained it *here*.


----------



## Care4all (Dec 8, 2021)

Briss said:


> Really?  You don't think real life doctors were using Ivermectin to good effect?  You believe that any doctors who have used it to good effect are crazy internet doctors?


I don't know of any doctors prescribing it....outside of internet....  Maybe you personally do, but I don't.


----------



## EyeBRollin (Dec 8, 2021)

Ame®icano said:


> Makes me think? How about hard evidence? Ever heard of those?


Your answer is?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Dec 8, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> Good on you.  Stick your principles and right to freedom. Die how you choose.


Don't take this the wrong way, but go fuck yourself


----------



## Ame®icano (Dec 8, 2021)

EyeBRollin said:


> Your answer is?


Click on the link and read it.


----------



## colfax_m (Dec 8, 2021)

Ame®icano said:


> Hospitalizations rising among fully vaccinated in U.S., Fauci says​Covid: 54% of hospital patients with virus are fully vaccinated​*70% of hospitalised Covid patients are vaccinated, but the vaccines are working*
> 
> Want more?


Two of your articles aren’t even from this country.

The one that was had this:
“What we’re starting to see now is an uptick in hospitalizations among people who’ve been vaccinated but not boosted,” Dr. Anthony Fauci, the director of the National Institute for Allergy and Infectious Disease, said Tuesday in an interview. “It’s a significant proportion, *but not the majority by any means*.”


----------



## Ame®icano (Dec 8, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> Two of your articles aren’t even from this country.
> 
> The one that was had this:
> “What we’re starting to see now is an uptick in hospitalizations among people who’ve been vaccinated but not boosted,” Dr. Anthony Fauci, the director of the National Institute for Allergy and Infectious Disease, said Tuesday in an interview. “It’s a significant proportion, *but not the majority by any means*.”


"not even from this country"

What, people are getting vaccinated only in the US? The other countries data doesn't matter?

What about data from Israel, Gibraltar, Singapore, Monaco, Ireland? Oh, you don't wanna discuss those. They don't matter.

"vaccinated but not boosted"

That's funny, they'll say anything to sell you a jab. If it did work, would you need a booster?

By the way, do you know how much does it cost you to be vaccinated?


----------



## ClaireH (Dec 8, 2021)

Care4all said:


> I don't know of any doctors prescribing it....outside of internet....  Maybe you personally do, but I don't.


“A 5-day course of ivermectin was found to be safe and effective in treating adult patients with mild COVID-19.”









						A five-day course of ivermectin for the treatment of COVID-19 may reduce the duration of illness - PubMed
					

Ivermectin, a US Food and Drug Administration-approved anti-parasitic agent, was found to inhibit severe acute respiratory syndrome coronavirus 2 (SARS-CoV-2) replication in vitro. A randomized, double-blind, placebo-controlled trial was conducted to determine the rapidity of viral clearance and...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




Since Pub Med has a wide audience of doctors, nurses, and consumers within the states, likely more doctors are prescribing it more than ever before for other off-label uses.


----------



## BackAgain (Dec 8, 2021)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Don't take this the wrong way, but go fuck yourself


If mal were here, he might recommend death by drowning in a lake of fire-aids.

Brother, I miss old mal.


----------



## skye (Dec 8, 2021)

TheGreatSatan said:


> To be considered vaccinated you will need like 4 boosters a year




or even more...

COVID vaccines are poison.......for those who have eyes to see and ears to hear.


----------



## Ame®icano (Dec 8, 2021)

skye said:


> or even more...
> 
> COVID vaccines are poison.......for those who have eyes to see and ears to hear.
> 
> ...


I'm hesitant to take health advice from people who are talking about depopulation...


----------



## skye (Dec 8, 2021)

Ame®icano said:


> I'm hesitant to take health advice from people who are talking about depopulation...



You  bet.


----------



## colfax_m (Dec 8, 2021)

Ame®icano said:


> "not even from this country"
> 
> What, people are getting vaccinated only in the US? The other countries data doesn't matter?
> 
> ...


Not all vaccines are in all countries.

We aren’t Ireland or Belgium. Base rates matter. If your population is 95% vaccinated, having 70% of hospital population being vaccinated is not a bad thing.

If you had better data, from this country, you’d be posting it. Not whatever you could scramble and find from Belgium.

Here. Enjoy.

Based on recent data from most Michigan health systems, Michigan's Health and Hospital Association found that three out of four COVID patients are unvaccinated (76%), 87% of COVID ICU patients are unvaccinated and 88% of COVID ventilator patients are unvaccinated.









						Michigan reports 16,590 COVID cases, 127 deaths as hospitalizations rise
					

Michigan added 16,590 new COVID-19 cases and 127 deaths linked to the virus on Monday, including new infections from Saturday and Sunday.



					www.detroitnews.com


----------



## colfax_m (Dec 8, 2021)

ClaireH said:


> “A 5-day course of ivermectin was found to be safe and effective in treating adult patients with mild COVID-19.”
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To be clear, that’s a study from Bangladesh with a total of 72 patients in 3 arms. I know, I’m not criticizing their work. It’s just not exactly the most convincing thing in the world.


----------



## Ame®icano (Dec 8, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> Not all vaccines are in all countries.
> 
> We aren’t Ireland or Belgium. Base rates matter. If your population is 95% vaccinated, having 70% of hospital population being vaccinated is not a bad thing.
> 
> ...



I didn't search for Belgium. I searched and posted top results. You can search and see it yourself.

If vaccinated against COVID ends up in ICU because of COVID, what does that say about vaccine? Is it working?

Why number of cases matter? Just because you have COVID doesn't mean you gonna die, in fact, your chance of survival is pretty high. Talking about COVID cases is as relevant as number of cases of hemorrhoids. Rarely anyone dies from it.


----------



## Ame®icano (Dec 8, 2021)

EyeBRollin said:


> If 4/5 people are vaccinated, why would you expect them to be less representative in a hospital than the other 1/5?


And again, answer the damn question.

Remember what you said to Bliss...


EyeBRollin said:


> No.  I have no interest in dialogue with someone that asks multiple questions yet dodges questions asked of them.  That is rude. Either answer my question or be ignored.


Keep dodging.


----------



## Lesh (Dec 8, 2021)

Ame®icano said:


> Numbers are changing, reports are that number of vaccinated in hospitals are far higher than than unvaccinated.


In THIS country...that's not only false...but backwards


----------



## colfax_m (Dec 8, 2021)

Ame®icano said:


> If vaccinated against COVID ends up in ICU because of COVID, what does that say about vaccine? Is it working?


Some do, but comparatively very few. For the most part, those are people with quite significant  immune compromise, think transplant patients or someone on chemo.

90% of our ICU patients with COVID are unvaccinated. And they stay for weeks. Weeks and weeks dying very slowly.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Dec 8, 2021)

BackAgain said:


> If mal were here, he might recommend death by drowning in a lake of fire-aids.
> 
> Brother, I miss old mal.


Mal was one of a kind!  They broke the mold, then they went ahead and made him anyway

Some days I think I'm talking to 6 or 8 Mals


----------



## EvMetro (Dec 8, 2021)

Vaccines and boosters are the only thing that will save people from dying from omicron!  The omicron death wave is out of control!  OMG, I'm so scared!


----------



## Lesh (Dec 8, 2021)

"Studies show that those who are unvaccinated continue to be more likely to be infected, more likely to be in the hospital and more likely to have severe complications from Covid-19," Walensky said.

Walensky said the seven-day daily average of cases was about 83,600 cases per day and the seven-day average of hospital admissions was around 5,300 per day. The seven-day average of daily deaths was about 1,000 per day.

I quoted the second paragraph for idiots still trying to compare this to the flu.

Also...the flu does not spread asymptomatically


----------



## Shawnee_b (Dec 8, 2021)




----------



## Lesh (Dec 8, 2021)

EvMetro said:


> Vaccines and boosters are the only thing that will save people from dying from omicron!  The omicron death wave is out of control!  OMG, I'm so scared!


Omicron is spreading. And Omicron victims are showing up in hospitals with severe illness.


----------



## EvMetro (Dec 8, 2021)

When is the omicron jab going to be available?


----------



## EyeBRollin (Dec 8, 2021)

EvMetro said:


> Vaccines and boosters are the only thing that will save people from dying from omicron!  The omicron death wave is out of control!  OMG, I'm so scared!


Exhibit A of the conservative strawman argument.


----------



## Lesh (Dec 8, 2021)

EvMetro said:


> When is the omicron jab going to be available?
> 
> View attachment 573408


Sadly Eve has always looked like that


----------



## ClaireH (Dec 8, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> To be clear, that’s a study from Bangladesh with a total of 72 patients in 3 arms. I know, I’m not criticizing their work. It’s just not exactly the most convincing thing in the world.


How about one of these 200 or sourced studies? Tip:  click references to see the list of individual studies used for off label treatments for human illnesses with ivermectin.

By the way, this information about ivermectin was released many years ago so is untainted from current politicalization of the novel Covid virus and its subsequent mutations.








						Ivermectin, ‘Wonder drug’ from Japan: the human use perspective
					

Discovered in the late-1970s, the pioneering drug ivermectin, a dihydro derivative of avermectin—originating solely from a single microorganism isolated at the Kitasato Intitute, Tokyo, Japan from Japanese soil—has had an immeasurably ...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## Lesh (Dec 8, 2021)

ClaireH said:


> How about one of these 200 or sourced studies? Tip:  click references to see the list of individual studies used for off label treatments for human illnesses with ivermectin.
> 
> By the way, this information about ivermectin was released many years ago so is untainted from current politicalization of the novel Covid virus and its subsequent mutations.
> 
> ...


From 2011?

Yea...it's great if you have worms.

Not so much for covid


----------



## colfax_m (Dec 8, 2021)

ClaireH said:


> How about one of these 200 or sourced studies? Tip:  click references to see the list of individual studies used for off label treatments for human illnesses with ivermectin.
> 
> By the way, this information about ivermectin was released many years ago so is untainted from current politicalization of the novel Covid virus and its subsequent mutations.
> 
> ...


Your link is from 2011. Not sure how that’s supposed to help the case for ivermectin and COVID 19.


----------



## ClaireH (Dec 8, 2021)

Lesh said:


> From 2011?
> 
> Yea...it's great if you have worms.
> 
> Not so much for covid


Don’t choose to be an idiot Lush when you do that by yourself enough. As I stated before about the link: click the sources listed below and a myriad of separate studies for off label use for ivermectin/humans for many years. Anyone saying only quack doctors prescribe it are not up to speed.


----------



## Circe (Dec 8, 2021)

I'm finished. Enough!! Let them mind their own business and leave me alone. I've stopped reading most of the propaganda.


----------



## Calypso Jones (Dec 8, 2021)

> It costs nothing...has zero side effects beyond minor body aches after the second shot and I can go pretty much where I want and do pretty much what I want without fear of dying from covid.



you really think it costs nothing?  LOLOLOLOL  and let me just advise you in case you missed it.  Surgeon General says you must be masked still.


----------



## EyeBRollin (Dec 8, 2021)

Calypso Jones said:


> you really think it costs nothing?  LOLOLOLOL  and let me just advise you in case you missed it.  Surgeon General says you must be masked still.


I approve.  Masks mandates should stay past the pandemic.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Dec 8, 2021)

g5000 said:


>


GFY ^2


----------



## Briss (Dec 8, 2021)

Lesh said:


> Walensky said.


Hey, what has rochelle said about natural immunity?


----------



## Calypso Jones (Dec 8, 2021)

> I approve. Masks mandates should stay past the pandemic.



good little citizen.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 8, 2021)

EyeBRollin said:


> In the northeast over 80% of individuals have received at least one dose.  Why would you not expect more vaccinated to be in the hospital?


Why would you expect anyone going to the hospital? No morals


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 8, 2021)

Ame®icano said:


> View attachment 573245


That meme is awesomeness


----------



## Calypso Jones (Dec 8, 2021)




----------



## Lesh (Dec 8, 2021)

Calypso Jones said:


> you really think it costs nothing?  LOLOLOLOL  and let me just advise you in case you missed it.  Surgeon General says you must be masked still.


And I do...when I shop or attend gatherings of people I don't know.

Cause I don't want to get covid


----------



## Lesh (Dec 8, 2021)

ClaireH said:


> Don’t choose to be an idiot Lush when you do that by yourself enough. As I stated before about the link: click the sources listed below and a myriad of separate studies for off label use for ivermectin/humans for many years. Anyone saying only quack doctors prescribe it are not up to speed.


If you have studies other than something from 2011...pertaining to Ivermectin, post em.

But please explain why Trump didn't use that when covid almost killed him


----------



## AntonToo (Dec 8, 2021)

TheGreatSatan said:


> To be considered vaccinated you will need like 4 boosters a year


And you need almost nothing to spread bullshit like this on the internet.


----------



## Ame®icano (Dec 8, 2021)

CrusaderFrank said:


> When I learned that Fauxi and the CCP developed a bioweapon to attack the human respiratory system, I got the jab.
> 
> I've had no side effects thus far
> 
> However, I am not EVER getting the booster.  At this point I'll take my chances and use any of the myriad of other options available to me.


If you knew about "vaccines" back then what you know today, would you take those first two shots?

I think you wouldn't because, what you know today about "vaccines" made you start this thread.

Take Omicron variant, for example. First media scare you with Omicron like it's end of the world, regardless of reports from other countries that effects are mild, and virtually no cases in the US at the time. Then Government makes another push for vaccinations and boosters. Now this: 


> *Preliminary laboratory studies* demonstrate that three doses of the Pfizer-BioNTech COVID-19 Vaccine neutralize the Omicron variant (B.1.1.529 lineage) while two doses show significantly reduced neutralization titers
> Data indicate that a third dose of BNT162b2 increases the neutralizing antibody titers by 25-fold compared to two doses against the Omicron variant; titers after the booster dose are comparable to titers observed after two doses against the wild-type virus which are associated with high levels of protection


PFIZER AND BIONTECH PROVIDE UPDATE ON OMICRON VARIANT​
What preliminary data? Omicron got into US just a week or two ago, and they already have all the proofs that their third dose will stop Omicron, while first two doses couldn't stop neither Alpha or Delta. Based on preliminary data for their original "vaccines" they told you that "vaccinated people don't carry the virus", that "all three vaccines are 100 percent effective against death and hospitalization", that "if you vaccine you will not get COVID"... and all of those turn out to be false.


----------



## Orangecat (Dec 8, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> Our ICU is full of unvaccinated people dying of COVID.


Our ICU is not. Anecdotal shit is just that.


----------



## Orangecat (Dec 8, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> Parasite is a parasite.


So are liberal douche bags.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 8, 2021)

EyeBRollin said:


> No.  I have no interest in dialogue with someone that asks multiple questions yet dodges questions asked of them.  That is rude. Either answer my question or be ignored.


You won’t answer my question


----------



## jc456 (Dec 8, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> Our ICU is full of unvaccinated people dying of COVID. It’s not full of people who got reactions to the vaccine.
> 
> You claimed lots of people getting heart problems. Now you think it’s silly to attempt to quantify what that means?


That’s impossible for you to know! Just spewing shit. I want to see the bed counts and number full


----------



## jc456 (Dec 8, 2021)

Orangecat said:


> So are liberal douche bags.


That fkwad can’t discuss honorably . He’s a washing machine agitator


----------



## Briss (Dec 8, 2021)

EyeBRollin said:


> Why should anyone believe a proudly unvaccinated person such as yourself would help the sick?


And how are you helping anyone when you push something that leaves you fearful of the unclean?


----------



## Briss (Dec 8, 2021)

EyeBRollin said:


> I disagree.  Unvaccinated folks such as you are a threat to public health.


Are we a threat to the people who've received the experimental injection?


----------



## colfax_m (Dec 9, 2021)

Orangecat said:


> Our ICU is not. Anecdotal shit is just that.


Sure it is.

I agree, anecdotes don't tell the whole story, they just make larger data sets more real.

In Washington, hospitalizations for unvaccinated are at a rate about 10x those of the unvaccinated. Not an anecdote. 


			https://www.doh.wa.gov/Portals/1/Documents/1600/coronavirus/data-tables/421-010-CasesInNotFullyVaccinated.pdf
		


How about Michigan??

Based on recent data from most Michigan health systems, the Michigan Health & Hospital Association *(MHA)* has found that three out of four COVID patients are unvaccinated (76%), 87% of COVID ICU patients are unvaccinated and 88% of COVID ventilator patients are unvaccinated.








						Michigan hospital data: 87% of COVID ICU patients are unvaccinated
					

Newly released data shows the large majority of those hospitalized for COVID-19 in Michigan are unvaccinated patients.




					www.clickondetroit.com
				




Virginia, current rate of hospitalization is 4x that for unvaccinated.


			https://www.vdh.virginia.gov/coronavirus/see-the-numbers/covid-19-in-virginia/covid-19-cases-by-vaccination-status/


----------



## colfax_m (Dec 9, 2021)

jc456 said:


> That’s impossible for you to know!


What makes you say that it's impossible to know?


----------



## Calypso Jones (Dec 9, 2021)

Lesh said:
			
		

> And I do...when I shop or attend gatherings of people I don't know.
> 
> Cause I don't want to get covid.
> 
> ...


----------



## jc456 (Dec 9, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> What makes you say that it's impossible to know?


because, that isn't public information.


----------



## colfax_m (Dec 9, 2021)

jc456 said:


> because, that isn't public information.


Why not? How do you know?


----------



## jc456 (Dec 9, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> Why not? How do you know?


I called the hospitals in the area here and they don't release that information.  Why do you think you can get a patients records?


----------



## progressive hunter (Dec 9, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> Our ICU is full of unvaccinated people dying of COVID. It’s not full of people who got reactions to the vaccine.
> 
> You claimed lots of people getting heart problems. Now you think it’s silly to attempt to quantify what that means?


you still pretending to be a dr or something??

prove to us you are even allowed in a hospital let alone someone of authority and not a mental patient,,


----------



## colfax_m (Dec 9, 2021)

jc456 said:


> I called the hospitals in the area here and they don't release that information.  Why do you think you can get a patients records?


Data that is aggregated and deidentified can be publicly released without affecting patient privacy. It’s done all the time. You don’t need to request patient charts. Someone just needs to pull the data.


----------



## JoeBlow (Dec 9, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> I'm glad you got vaccinated.
> 
> Maybe your admission will help some idiot to decide to get vaccinated too.


So people who get vaccinated are idiots? Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## progressive hunter (Dec 9, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> Data that is aggregated and deidentified can be publicly released without affecting patient privacy. It’s done all the time. You don’t need to request patient charts. Someone just needs to pull the data.


show us that info from your hospital??


----------



## badger2 (Dec 9, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> Sure it is.
> 
> I agree, anecdotes don't tell the whole story, they just make larger data sets more real.
> 
> ...


This was before Omicron so hopefully the unvaxxed can now get Omicron. The prisoners have no access to the medical esoterica that tells which patient got which vaccine, nor their age, nor their gender.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 9, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> Data that is aggregated and deidentified can be publicly released without affecting patient privacy. It’s done all the time. You don’t need to request patient charts. Someone just needs to pull the data.


you need to know if they are vaccinated or not to make any statement.  And you need to know why they were admitted.  Not  public info bro!!!


----------



## jc456 (Dec 9, 2021)

progressive hunter said:


> show us that info from your hospital??


I already asked him and crickets.  It's what he does all the time.


----------



## boedicca (Dec 9, 2021)

TheGreatSatan said:


> To be considered vaccinated you will need like 4 boosters a year




Correction:  The Vaxxed will never be fully vaccinated. They are now on the Big Pharma Immunity as a Service Plan for life.  mRNA has altered their immune systems forever.


----------



## colfax_m (Dec 9, 2021)

jc456 said:


> you need to know if they are vaccinated or not to make any statement.  And you need to know why they were admitted.  Not  public info bro!!!


Yes, we do. The data was pulled from the hospital systems regarding admission reasons and vaccination status.

Then it’s made public.


----------



## progressive hunter (Dec 9, 2021)

jc456 said:


> I already asked him and crickets.  It's what he does all the time.


and then he expects people to believe  him,,


----------



## boedicca (Dec 9, 2021)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Why are you "glad" he got vaccinated?
> 
> Do you have stock in the pharmaceutical companies?


 

Note, the NIH owns part of Moderna's Vaxx.


----------



## progressive hunter (Dec 9, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> Yes, we do. The data was pulled from the hospital systems regarding admission reasons and vaccination status.
> 
> Then it’s made public.


if its that easy show us yours,,


----------



## boedicca (Dec 9, 2021)

In other news, Omicron being easily spread and mild likely signals the end of Covidmania.  The Totalitarians are going to be so disappointed.









						Healthcare Chief Says Omicron “May Signal the End of COVID-19”
					

Slams



					summit.news


----------



## jc456 (Dec 9, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> Yes, we do. The data was pulled from the hospital systems regarding admission reasons and vaccination status.
> 
> Then it’s made public.


fine then post that.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 9, 2021)

boedicca said:


> In other news, Omicron being easily spread and mild likely signals the end of Covidmania.  The Totalitarians are going to be so disappointed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that's all I've been hearing except from.................................Fau chi


----------



## Circe (Dec 9, 2021)

EyeBRollin said:


> I approve.  Masks mandates should stay past the pandemic.


Good. You just keep wearing them. Makes hijacking a liquor store that much easier to get away with.


----------



## Circe (Dec 9, 2021)

Lesh said:


> And I do...when I shop or attend gatherings of people I don't know.
> 
> Cause I don't want to get covid


You'll get Covid anyway: the virus comes right through the masks, like a mosquito through a chain-link fence. 
But go on and wear them in good health: the only thing is never to order other people to do stuff they don't want to do.


----------



## badger2 (Dec 9, 2021)

boedicca said:


> Correction:  The Vaxxed will never be fully vaccinated. They are now on the Big Pharma Immunity as a Service Plan for life.  mRNA has altered their immune systems forever.


This Vaccine Lobby violence that has been done to the prisoners was done with the assistance of the communist Chinese and the esoterica they possess about their virus. Had there been transparency from the communist beginning, the media could not have easily destroyed the truth about hydroxychloroquine and ivermectin, let alone what natural chemistry that has evolved to address pathogens. The beginning here means from the time of communist SARS-CoV-1.


----------



## Circe (Dec 9, 2021)

boedicca said:


> Correction:  The Vaxxed will never be fully vaccinated. They are now on the Big Pharma Immunity as a Service Plan for life.  mRNA has altered their immune systems forever.


Well, no more of this craziness for me. The constant propaganda to get vaccinations that the CDC admits don't work!!  Darn. I'm done. 

We have a government that does NOTHING right. And is allowing the whole culture to crumble. I knew it would -- nothing last forever -- but I was hoping not in my lifetime.


----------



## colfax_m (Dec 9, 2021)

jc456 said:


> fine then post that.


I have. So many times.


----------



## progressive hunter (Dec 9, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> I have. So many times.
> 
> View attachment 573611


oh look a graph without a link,, I can make one of those too,,


----------



## OldFlame (Dec 9, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> Data that is aggregated and deidentified can be publicly released without affecting patient privacy. It’s done all the time. You don’t need to request patient charts. Someone just needs to pull the data.



Didn't you state in this very thread that you couldn't give ages and comorbidities about your so-called ICU patients when asked?  It's just data?


----------



## jc456 (Dec 9, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> I have. So many times.
> 
> View attachment 573611


I see no hospital name, or bed counts.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 9, 2021)

Circe said:


> You'll get Covid anyway: the virus comes right through the masks, like a mosquito through a chain-link fence.
> But go on and wear them in good health: the only thing is never to order other people to do stuff they don't want to do.


I really don't give two shits if they wear masks.  It's their choice, but somewhere they decided I had to follow what they did, and they never stated when they received such authority. Where anyone received such authority


----------



## jc456 (Dec 9, 2021)

Circe said:


> Well, no more of this craziness for me. The constant propaganda to get vaccinations that the CDC admits don't work!!  Darn. I'm done.
> 
> We have a government that does NOTHING right. And is allowing the whole culture to crumble. I knew it would -- nothing last forever -- but I was hoping not in my lifetime.


well they're not even publicizing the treatment.  they want us uninformed, but it isn't working.  And they know it.  And they are pissed off that we know it.  They hate americans.  Every fking one of them.  Fua chi is a wuhan creator.


----------



## colfax_m (Dec 9, 2021)

jc456 said:


> I see no hospital name, or bed counts.


It’s national data.

Here’s Michigan specifically:








						Unvaccinated residents filling Michigan hospitals, getting hospitalized for COVID
					






					www.michigan.gov
				




Based on recent data from most Michigan health systems, MHA has found that three out of four COVID patients are unvaccinated (76%), 87% of COVID ICU patients are unvaccinated and 88% of COVID ventilator patients are unvaccinated.


----------



## progressive hunter (Dec 9, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> It’s national data.
> 
> Here’s Michigan specifically:
> 
> ...


thats a press release not data,,


----------



## jc456 (Dec 9, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> It’s national data.
> 
> Here’s Michigan specifically:
> 
> ...


that wasn't the discussion at all twirp.  you said your hospital's information was available.  post it. Come on doc!!


----------



## colfax_m (Dec 9, 2021)

jc456 said:


> that wasn't the discussion at all twirp.  you said your hospital's information was available.  post it. Come on doc!!


Why is it so important it be from my hospital?


----------



## progressive hunter (Dec 9, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> Why is it so important it be from my hospital?


it proves you even have a hospital,, of course from any hospital would go a long way,,


----------



## jc456 (Dec 9, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> Why is it so important it be from my hospital?


cause you said you had it.  Are you really this stupid that you forgot the past five posts?  I called you out doc, you're flailing and in free fall now, you're now saying you never said any such thing.  Now you're showing your lying self again. I believe Progressive Hunter asked you for the same info since you said you had it.  Let's verify the bed counts and the ICU counts.  come on doc, put up or apologize.


----------



## The Republicans (Dec 9, 2021)

At what point do we become skeptical about this? We were told that we had options and now  Oops sorry some need two more shots 


CrusaderFrank said:


> When I learned that Fauxi and the CCP developed a bioweapon to attack the human respiratory system, I got the jab.
> 
> I've had no side effects thus far
> 
> However, I am not EVER getting the booster.  At this point I'll take my chances and use any of the myriad of other options available to me.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 9, 2021)

progressive hunter said:


> it proves you even have a hospital,, of course from any hospital would go a long way,,


well he did say his hospital.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 9, 2021)

The Republicans said:


> At what point do we become skeptical about this? We were told that we had options and now  Oops sorry some need two more shots


if people can't see the CDC and Fau Chi have no clue what they're doing, it's time to get off the train.  I'm just saying.


----------



## Orangecat (Dec 9, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> Sure it is.
> 
> I agree, anecdotes don't tell the whole story, they just make larger data sets more real.
> 
> ...


So get vaccinated, STFU, and mind your own business. Not everyone is as frightened of a cold as you are. Don't forget to wear your Depends, both face and ass versions.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 9, 2021)

jc456 said:


> well he did say his hospital.


progressive hunter , notice he left?  hahahahahahahahaha he has no honor to simply say he was wrong and we are right.  Hospital data is not available to the public as we said.


----------



## colfax_m (Dec 9, 2021)

Orangecat said:


> So get vaccinated, STFU, and mind your own business. Not everyone is as frightened of a cold as you are. Don't forget to wear your Depends, both face and ass versions.


Lots of people who aren’t “frightened” of a cold wind up consuming a lot of medical resources because their cold has given them severe respiratory distress.

That’s when it affects a lot more people than just them.


----------



## colfax_m (Dec 9, 2021)

jc456 said:


> cause you said you had it.  Are you really this stupid that you forgot the past five posts?  I called you out doc, you're flailing and in free fall now, you're now saying you never said any such thing.  Now you're showing your lying self again. I believe Progressive Hunter asked you for the same info since you said you had it.  Let's verify the bed counts and the ICU counts.  come on doc, put up or apologize.


I’m not interested in you psychos doxxing me.


----------



## progressive hunter (Dec 9, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> I’m not interested in you psychos doxxing me.


then show any hospital??

bet you cant,, or wont,,


----------



## Orangecat (Dec 9, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> Lots of people who aren’t “frightened” of a cold wind up consuming a lot of medical resources because their cold has given them severe respiratory distress.
> That’s when it affects a lot more people than just them.


Be afraid all you'd like, kid. Your incessant virtue signaling makes you look like a pussy, tbh.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 9, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> I’m not interested in you psychos doxxing me.


so you can't just pull up hospital bed stats like I said, right?  I couldn't give two shits where you work.  I care you lie.  You lie constantly.  You claimed to have data you don't have.   If what you claimed was true, you could go get said data from any hospital.  Yet you didn't and won't.  So what I said stands, you know nothing about the patient information on vacc vs unvacc, wuhan or not.


----------



## colfax_m (Dec 9, 2021)

jc456 said:


> so you can't just pull up hospital bed stats like I said, right?


You mean like I did for Michigan?


----------



## jc456 (Dec 9, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> Lots of people who aren’t “frightened” of a cold wind up consuming a lot of medical resources because their cold has given them severe respiratory distress.


such as?  what resources are consumed when I have a cold?  First off, I never go to the doctor's office.  Don't wish to spread what I have.  Second, they have nothing there to treat it.  Pharmacies usually have it.  All one needs is a prescription.  How long does that take to write up or type in?  blabbing about this and that resource for a cold.  name the treatment.


----------



## progressive hunter (Dec 9, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> You mean like I did for Michigan?


how do we know it was from michigan or any specific hospital??


----------



## jc456 (Dec 9, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> You mean like I did for Michigan?


last I looked Michigan was a state and not a hospital.  The discussion was hospital.  What don't you get about that?  still in free fall weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## colfax_m (Dec 9, 2021)

jc456 said:


> last I looked Michigan was a state and not a hospital.  The discussion was hospital.  What don't you get about that?  still in free fall weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


And this matters because?

Having a whole state data is better than a single hospital. Anyone would see that. P


----------



## jc456 (Dec 9, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> And this matters because?
> 
> Having a whole state data is better than a single hospital. Anyone would see that. P


because your data is poop if you can't as I said before, you can't pull the data because it isn't public information.  Now go back to your tinker toys doc, your stethoscope is clogged.  All the data you have is poop!!! I can see the corn you used as texture.


----------



## progressive hunter (Dec 9, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> And this matters because?
> 
> Having a whole state data is better than a single hospital. Anyone would see that. P


not when you claimed a single hospital will give you their data,,


----------



## Aldo Raine (Dec 9, 2021)

CrusaderFrank said:


> When I learned that Fauxi and the CCP developed a bioweapon to attack the human respiratory system, I got the jab.
> 
> I've had no side effects thus far
> 
> However, I am not EVER getting the booster.  At this point I'll take my chances and use any of the myriad of other options available to me.



Yes, please do not get it!!!!
MAGA


----------



## colfax_m (Dec 9, 2021)

jc456 said:


> because your data is poop


What’s wrong with it? It says EXACTLY what I’ve been telling you.


----------



## progressive hunter (Dec 9, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> What’s wrong with it? It says EXACTLY what I’ve been telling you.


no its not,,


----------



## jc456 (Dec 9, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> What’s wrong with it? It says EXACTLY what I’ve been telling you.


it says nothing.  it's all made up.  It's my claim.  And I said it is made up because one can't go pull records from hospitals because it isn't public information.  Damn you and your wash rinse repeat fking all the time.

still a washing machine agitator back and forth over and over the same repeating over and over you play stupid, I really don't believe you're playing anymore.


----------



## colfax_m (Dec 9, 2021)

Orangecat said:


> Be afraid all you'd like, kid. Your incessant virtue signaling makes you look like a pussy, tbh.


I’m not afraid. I’m tired. Tired of taking care of all you tough guys who don’t get vaccinated and then get pissed as us when it bites you in the ass.


----------



## colfax_m (Dec 9, 2021)

jc456 said:


> it's all made up.


How did you arrive at that conclusion?


----------



## progressive hunter (Dec 9, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> I’m not afraid. I’m tired. Tired of taking care of all you tough guys who don’t get vaccinated and then get pissed as us when it bites you in the ass.


so you did lie,,, again,,


----------



## jc456 (Dec 9, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> I’m not afraid. I’m tired. Tired of taking care of all you tough guys who don’t get vaccinated and then get pissed as us when it bites you in the ass.


what is it you're having to do?  explain this over burden work for us.  Some details.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 9, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> How did you arrive at that conclusion?


read my previous post. and all the ones prior to it in here.


----------



## colfax_m (Dec 9, 2021)

jc456 said:


> what is it you're having to do?  explain this over burden work for us.  Some details.


Explaining to the patient that their respiratory failure is worsening. That they’ll need ventilators. That they’re not getting better. That they’re almost certainly going to die. Having family meetings with loved ones explaining that their pulmonary fibrosis is irreversible.

Meanwhile other patients are spending 3 days in the ER because the beds are full.


----------



## bendog (Dec 9, 2021)

Lesh said:


> Internet quacks


Seriously, will they start recommending we get "boosters" every 6-12 mos.?  I'm ok with it.


----------



## colfax_m (Dec 9, 2021)

jc456 said:


> read my previous post. and all the ones prior to it in here.


The data is public though. I just gave it to you.

You think the public data is false because you think the data isn’t public.

It’s circular logic.


----------



## progressive hunter (Dec 9, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> The data is public though. I just gave it to you.
> 
> You think the public data is false because you think the data isn’t public.
> 
> It’s circular logic.


you gave a press release not actual data,,


----------



## jc456 (Dec 9, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> The data is public though. I just gave it to you.
> 
> You think the public data is false because you think the data isn’t public.
> 
> It’s circular logic.


nope.  sorry, I'm not falling for your stupidity.  Hospital data you don't have. I'm waiting.


----------



## Orangecat (Dec 9, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> I’m not afraid. I’m tired. Tired of taking care of all you tough guys who don’t get vaccinated and then get pissed as us when it bites you in the ass.


Again with the virtue signaling. 
You've never done shit to "take care" of me, so take your straw man and shove it up your ass, you sanctimonious prick. Lol.


----------



## progressive hunter (Dec 9, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> The data is public though. I just gave it to you.
> 
> You think the public data is false because you think the data isn’t public.
> 
> It’s circular logic.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 9, 2021)

PeeWee Herman has nothing on old Col!!!!!


----------



## jc456 (Dec 9, 2021)

I'm still waiting for an answer on why no mutations were mentioned until vaccines went out?


----------



## colfax_m (Dec 9, 2021)

jc456 said:


> Hospital data you don't have.


Already posted for Michigan. You chose not to believe it because you don’t want to. Nothing I can do about that.

Here’s more from Dartmouth.

According to the Dartmouth-Hitchcock experts, 42 percent of ICU beds in New Hampshire are being used for patients with COVID-19-related illnesses and 85 percent of those patients are unvaccinated








						DHMC officials say 85% of COVID-19 patients in intensive care in NH are unvaccinated
					

Facilities in New Hampshire like Dartmouth-Hitchcock Medical Center are overwhelmed with COVID-19 cases that could have been avoided through vaccinations, officials said Wednesday.




					www.wmur.com


----------



## progressive hunter (Dec 9, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> Already posted for Michigan. You chose not to believe it because you don’t want to. Nothing I can do about that.
> 
> Here’s more from Dartmouth.
> 
> ...


as the article says,, they say it and didnt prove it,,

how about you just do what you claimed was so easy and show data you got from any hospital??


----------



## ColonelAngus (Dec 9, 2021)

the government just keeps lying and lying and lying to us.

Are you sheep ACTUALLY going to do a booster every few months for the rest of your lives?

When will you stop allowing the government to force you to take experimental gene therapy?

2 weeks to flatten the curve.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Dec 9, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> I'm glad you got vaccinated.
> 
> Maybe your admission will help some idiot to decide to get vaccinated too.



It's not a vaccine, it's experimental gene therapy, you sheep.

The CDC changed the definition of vaccine so that blind sheep like you believe this is a vaccine.

If the government forced you to get a booster of the experimental gene therapy every 6 months in perpetuity, you would do it.....WHY?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Dec 9, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> Sure it is.
> 
> I agree, anecdotes don't tell the whole story, they just make larger data sets more real.
> 
> ...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Dec 9, 2021)

Hey sheep, ask a virologist if the experimental gene therapy works on the variants.

Do YOU sheep know the answer?


----------



## jc456 (Dec 9, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> Already posted for Michigan. You chose not to believe it because you don’t want to. Nothing I can do about that.
> 
> Here’s more from Dartmouth.
> 
> ...


Again, the conversation is individual hospital data.  A state isn't a hospital.  Your data is made up, now prove it isn't.  I want individual hospital data.  provide it since you got it.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Dec 9, 2021)

If FAUCI told you smoking dog shit kills the Rona, you fucking sheep would do it.

So pathetic.

The SUPPOSED COOL KIDS who used to question authority are now government mules.


----------



## colfax_m (Dec 9, 2021)

jc456 said:


> Again, the conversation is individual hospital data.  A state isn't a hospital.  Your data is made up, now prove it isn't.  I want individual hospital data.  provide it since you got it.


Prove it is made up.


----------



## progressive hunter (Dec 9, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> Prove it is made up.


prove it true,,


----------



## jc456 (Dec 9, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> Prove it is made up.


hahaahahahaahahaha it's back to the post two hours ago again.  ground hog day with you huh? The fact you can't provide the hospital data is my proof.


----------



## colfax_m (Dec 9, 2021)

jc456 said:


> hahaahahahaahahaha it's back to the post two hours ago again.  ground hog day with you huh?


You just say you don’t believe it.

That’s all you got. That’s it.

Which is why this is pointless. You don’t believe anything you don’t want to.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 9, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> You just say you don’t believe it.
> 
> That’s all you got. That’s it.


I explained it to you in previous post dementia joe


----------



## progressive hunter (Dec 9, 2021)

jc456 said:


> I explained it to you in previous post dementia joe


ole colfart is working overtime to avoid backing up his own claim,, its really amazing to watch,,


----------



## colfax_m (Dec 9, 2021)

jc456 said:


> hahaahahahaahahaha it's back to the post two hours ago again.  ground hog day with you huh? The fact you can't provide the hospital data is my proof.


More “fake” stuff for you.


85% of Spectrum’s COVID inpatients are unvaccinated.
94% of COVID patients in Spectrum’s intensive care units are unvaccinated.
All but one of the COVID patients on a ventilator as of Wednesday were unvaccinated.









						94% of its COVID patients in ICU are unvaccinated, Spectrum Health says
					

There is a stark difference between unvaccinated and vaccinated COVID patients who end up hospitalized, doctors say.




					www.mlive.com


----------



## colfax_m (Dec 9, 2021)

jc456 said:


> I explained it to you in previous post dementia joe


With circular nonsense logic.  Your only claim is that it’s not public information, despite being shown the information has been made public.


----------



## progressive hunter (Dec 9, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> More “fake” stuff for you.
> 
> 
> 85% of Spectrum’s COVID inpatients are unvaccinated.
> ...


again with the "says" and no proof,,


----------



## jc456 (Dec 9, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> More “fake” stuff for you.
> 
> 
> 85% of Spectrum’s COVID inpatients are unvaccinated.
> ...


how is that proof from a hospital?  I'm still waiting on that supposed public data from one hospital.  Where's it at?


----------



## Briss (Dec 9, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> You just say you don’t believe it.


Could that be because . . . you didn't provide it?


----------



## colfax_m (Dec 9, 2021)

jc456 said:


> how is that proof from a hospital?  I'm still waiting on that supposed public data from one hospital.  Where's it at?


Spectrum health is an integrated healthcare system. They have 14 hospitals. This is their data.


----------



## Briss (Dec 9, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> Spectrum health is an integrated healthcare system. They have 14 hospitals. This is their data.


We want to know how many of them had the first experimental injection, how many had the second one, how many had the booster, and how many had the second booster.  We also need to know their ages and their comorbidities.


----------



## colfax_m (Dec 9, 2021)

Briss said:


> We want to know how many of them had the first experimental injection, how many had the second one, how many had the booster, and how many had the second booster.  We also need to know their ages and their comorbidities.


Okay.


----------



## Briss (Dec 9, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> Okay.


You need to know it, too.


----------



## colfax_m (Dec 9, 2021)

Briss said:


> You need to know it, too.


I’m not really sure why. The number of partially vaccinated people is pretty insignificant.

Some states break this out. They show no significant difference. This is very logical given the people in the partially vaccinated group are largely transient. It’s a small group.



			https://www.doh.wa.gov/Portals/1/Documents/1600/coronavirus/data-tables/421-010-CasesInNotFullyVaccinated.pdf


----------



## Briss (Dec 9, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> I’m not really sure why. The number of partially vaccinated people is pretty insignificant.


Yeah, that's what we want to know.  How many partially experimentally-injected people did they count as unvaccinated?  And what were their ages?  Comorbidities?


----------



## jc456 (Dec 9, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> Spectrum health is an integrated healthcare system. They have 14 hospitals. This is their data.


yeah I sort of figured that. You still haven't provided one hospital's data.  Why is that?  That was and is still my ask.  I want to pull the information and see how they are counting the bed and patients.  You said it was publicly available.  I still haven't seen that.  I also was looking for the reasons why the patients were there, wuhan vs scheduled procedures.  Are the scheduled procedures all unvaccinated?  How do they determine that.  You are acting like a hospitals function isn't to have patients.

BTW, I figured full beds was good for hospitals.


----------



## colfax_m (Dec 9, 2021)

Briss said:


> Yeah, that's what we want to know.  How many partially experimentally-injected people did they count as unvaccinated?  And what were their ages?  Comorbidities?


Did you look at the data provided?


----------



## jc456 (Dec 9, 2021)

Briss said:


> Yeah, that's what we want to know.  How many partially experimentally-injected people did they count as unvaccinated?  And what were their ages?  Comorbidities?


well he said that data was publicly available and now backpedaling badly.


----------



## Briss (Dec 9, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> Did you look at the data provided?


You couldn't find it either, eh?


----------



## colfax_m (Dec 9, 2021)

jc456 said:


> yeah I sort of figured that. You still haven't provided one hospital's data.  Why is that?  That was and is still my ask.  I want to pull the information and see how they are counting the bed and patients.  You said it was publicly available.  I still haven't seen that.  I also was looking for the reasons why the patients were there, wuhan vs scheduled procedures.  Are the scheduled procedures all unvaccinated?  How do they determine that.  You are acting like a hospitals function isn't to have patients.
> 
> BTW, I figured full beds was good for hospitals.


None of this has any relevance to the discrepancy of vaccinated vs unvaccinated. 

Scheduled procedures are cancelled if the patient tests positive for COVID. It’s a non-factor.


----------



## colfax_m (Dec 9, 2021)

Briss said:


> You couldn't find it either, eh?


I’ll take it as a no.

Y’all need to stop asking me to do things I’ve already done.


----------



## Briss (Dec 9, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> I’ll take it as a no.
> 
> Y’all need to stop asking me to do things I’ve already done.


You don't have that information, do you?


----------



## jc456 (Dec 9, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> None of this has any relevance to the discrepancy of vaccinated vs unvaccinated.
> 
> Scheduled procedures are cancelled if the patient tests positive for COVID. It’s a non-factor.


it has to do with publicly available data that isn't.  and you haven't provided it.  like you said you could, you lied.


----------



## colfax_m (Dec 9, 2021)

Briss said:


> You don't have that information, do you?


It was in the link to WA that I just provided.

This is just rope a dope. It doesn’t matter what I provide. The only purpose is to maintain your skepticism. If one request is fulfilled, there’s another. And another. And another.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 9, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> I’ll take it as a no.
> 
> Y’all need to stop asking me to do things I’ve already done.


yep, no you don't have that data, we see that. you lied then.


----------



## colfax_m (Dec 9, 2021)

jc456 said:


> it has to do with publicly available data that isn't.  and you haven't provided it.  like you said you could, you lied.


I never said anything about what you’re requesting.

I simply said that 90% of ICU COVID patients are unvaccinated. That’s true. That’s what you’re trying to deny.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 9, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> It was in the link to WA that I just provided.
> 
> This is just rope a dope. It doesn’t matter what I provide. The only purpose is to maintain your skepticism. If one request is fulfilled, there’s another. And another. And another.


and you don't do it well.  You're knocked out.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 9, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> I never said anything about what you’re requesting.
> 
> I simply said that 90% of ICU COVID patients are unvaccinated. That’s true. That’s what you’re trying to deny.


you need the post numbers?

Post #447 and every post after by you to me and me to you.  You still haven't come through Joe Frazier.


----------



## colfax_m (Dec 9, 2021)

jc456 said:


> you need the post numbers?


I need to stop talking to morons like yourself. It’s pointless.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 9, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> I need to stop talking to morons like yourself. It’s pointless.


cause you lie and are always exposed for it.  I get it.


----------



## colfax_m (Dec 9, 2021)

jc456 said:


> cause you lie and are always exposed for it.  I get it.


Because you just call anything a lie that you don’t want to believe.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 9, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> Because you just call anything a lie that you don’t want to believe.


nope, I call people who say they can do one thing and never do that one thing a liar.  That's you Joe.


----------



## colfax_m (Dec 9, 2021)

jc456 said:


> nope, I call people who say they can do one thing and never do that one thing a liar.  That's you Joe.


So many links provided. So many. You called them lies.

I won’t provide my hospital data because I don’t want to be doxxed.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 9, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> So many links provided. So many. You called them lies.
> 
> I won’t provide my hospital data because I don’t want to be doxxed.


none of what you said you could provide. liar


----------



## colfax_m (Dec 9, 2021)

jc456 said:


> none of what you said you could provide. liar


Did the data I show demonstrate that 90% of ICU patients were unvaccinated (give or take)?

Yes. Yes it did.

You declared the data was fictitious because you didn’t like it.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 9, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> Did the data I show demonstrate that 90% of ICU patients were unvaccinated (give or take)?
> 
> Yes. Yes it did.
> 
> You declared the data was fictitious because you didn’t like it.


not at all, no hospital information at all.  I have no idea why the patients might be there.  I asked you to provide it, you said it was available, and yet, zip.  liar.  Post #477.  Go back and read it. 122 post later you can't remember the thread.


----------



## colfax_m (Dec 9, 2021)

jc456 said:


> not at all, no hospital information at all


The data about vaccination status from hospitalized patients is hospital information.

That’s, like, pretty obvious.

They’re there for COVID.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 9, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> The data about vaccination status from hospitalized patients is hospital information.
> 
> That’s, like, pretty obvious.
> 
> They’re there for COVID.


you challenged me after post#477.  Still waiting for that info.  got it? if not, you're a liar.

Hey, so are you saying that if someone goes in for a hip replacement they don't know the status vacc vs unvacc?  hahahaahahahahahaahhaha, sure right.  Still making up biscuits.


----------



## colfax_m (Dec 9, 2021)

jc456 said:


> you challenged me after post#477.  Still waiting for that info.  got it? if not, you're a liar.
> 
> Hey, so are you saying that if someone goes in for a hip replacement they don't know the status vacc vs unvacc?  hahahaahahahahahaahhaha, sure right.  Still making up biscuits.


Someone doesn’t go in for hip replacement if their pre-operative test comes back positive for COVID.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 9, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> Someone doesn’t go in for hip replacement if their pre-operative test comes back positive for COVID.


and? you scramble horribly.

So if someone has wuhan, they aren't allowed in the hospital?


----------



## colfax_m (Dec 9, 2021)

jc456 said:


> and? you scramble horribly.
> 
> So if someone has wuhan, they aren't allowed in the hospital?


They’re not allowed in the hospital for elective procedures.

There are people in the hospital who just do happen to have COVID. Not a significant number and few of them wind up in the ICU or on ventilators.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 9, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> They’re not allowed in the hospital for elective procedures.
> 
> There are people in the hospital who just do happen to have COVID. Not a significant number and few of them wind up in the ICU or on ventilators.


if wuhan patients go to the hospital, why would someone not be allowed an elective procedure?

How do the wuhan patients get there then?


----------



## colfax_m (Dec 9, 2021)

jc456 said:


> if wuhan patients go to the hospital, why would someone not be allowed an elective procedure?


So they don’t give everyone else COVID during the elective procedures.

The procedure is rescheduled after they’ve recovered.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 9, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> So they don’t give everyone else COVID during the elective procedures.
> 
> The procedure is rescheduled after they’ve recovered.


well if they are vaccinated why would it matter?


----------



## colfax_m (Dec 9, 2021)

jc456 said:


> well if they are vaccinated why would it matter?


Because if you test positive for COVID you probably can transmit it.

These are elective procedures we are talking about.

This has nothing to do with the topic. You’re just attempting to distract.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 9, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> Because if you test positive for COVID you probably can transmit it.
> 
> These are elective procedures we are talking about.
> 
> This has nothing to do with the topic. You’re just attempting to distract.


yep and are scheduled. doctors and hospitals are not getting paid until that procedure is done.  That procedure is close to 60 grand.  They want that money, they need that money.  I know, because I had a hip replacement in 2017.


----------



## colfax_m (Dec 9, 2021)

jc456 said:


> yep and are scheduled.


And are rescheduled. 

You’re flailing.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 9, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> And are rescheduled.
> 
> You’re flailing.


yeah, ever try that? that's just you spinning as you fall, it's ok, we know you have no information on any of the patient profiles are why they are in the hospital.  flailing is your middle name.


----------



## colfax_m (Dec 9, 2021)

jc456 said:


> yeah, ever try that? that's just you spinning as you fall, it's ok, we know you have no information on any of the patient profiles are why they are in the hospital.  flailing is your middle name.


They’re in because of COVID.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 9, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> They’re in because of COVID.


prove it.  Post #477 again, weeeeeeeee


----------



## colfax_m (Dec 9, 2021)

jc456 said:


> prove it.  Post #477 again, weeeeeeeee


Why would there be so many more unvaccinated people in the hospital if they’re not admitted due to COVID?

If these admissions are all for other unrelated reasons, then the ratio would reflect the population.  It would be opposite of what we see.

You can’t explain this.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 9, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> Why would there be so many more unvaccinated people in the hospital if they’re not admitted due to COVID?
> 
> If these admissions are all for other unrelated reasons, then the ratio would reflect the population.  It would be opposite of what we see.
> 
> You can’t explain this.


You can’t prove it! Still waiting


----------



## colfax_m (Dec 9, 2021)

jc456 said:


> You can’t prove it! Still waiting


You’re coming up with completely illogical excuses.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 9, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> You’re coming up with completely illogical excuses.


Post #477. Still waiting


----------



## colfax_m (Dec 9, 2021)

jc456 said:


> Post #477. Still waiting


Your question doesn’t even explain the discrepancy.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 9, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> Your question doesn’t even explain the discrepancy.


Hahaha post #477, waiting


----------



## skye (Dec 9, 2021)




----------



## colfax_m (Dec 9, 2021)

jc456 said:


> Hahaha post #477, waiting


I’m waiting for you to stop being such a moron.

Why would 90% of the ventilated ICU patients with COVID be unvaccinated?


----------



## Captain Caveman (Dec 9, 2021)

Yearly, 776,000 people in the United States get new genital herpes infections. I hope the pro Covid vaxxers have had their vacation against this.


----------



## Ame®icano (Dec 9, 2021)

Oh, no... This sucks. Why am I not shocked.

The Pandemic of the Vaccinated Is Here​
Oh, and no refunds.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Dec 9, 2021)

boedicca said:


> Note, the NIH owns part of Moderna's Vaxx.



Kind of explains everything, doesn't it?


----------



## eagle1462010 (Dec 9, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> I’m waiting for you to stop being such a moron.
> 
> Why would 90% of the ventilated ICU patients with COVID be unvaccinated?


Because they get no early treatments of cheap meds.  But that is a different story that we disagree on.  huh.

I posted a few studies on that other thread.


----------



## Ame®icano (Dec 9, 2021)

Lesh said:


> Omicron is spreading. And Omicron victims are showing up in hospitals with severe illness.



You are aware that Alec Baldwin has killed more people than Omicron, are you?


----------



## boedicca (Dec 9, 2021)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Kind of explains everything, doesn't it?




YA THINK?????


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Dec 9, 2021)

Breakthroughs on the breakthroughs.  









						7 cases of Omicron in the Triple-Vaccinated…
					

SOURCE   A group of seven Germans between the ages of 25 and 39 were infected with the Omicron variant of the coronavirus in South Africa, even though all of them have already received …




					citizenfreepress.com


----------



## eagle1462010 (Dec 9, 2021)

LordBrownTrout said:


> Breakthroughs on the breakthroughs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All mild cases.  Which is what we need.


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Dec 9, 2021)

eagle1462010 said:


> All mild cases.  Which is what we need.



Yep, the good news of this being milder has to be very disappointing to the authoritarians, fda, cdc, nih, globalists, fauci, gates, although theyre forging ahead with their new world order.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Dec 9, 2021)

LordBrownTrout said:


> Yep, the good news of this being milder has to be very disappointing to the authoritarians, fda, cdc, nih, globalists, fauci, gates, although theyre forging ahead with their new world order.


They are gonna push a new jab.......then the virus will walk around the jab......and more variants.  Endless Wack a Mole until it morphs into a real killer.    That is why before this nonsense they didn't like LEAKY VACCINES.  They can MAKE THE VIRUS WORSE.


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Dec 9, 2021)

eagle1462010 said:


> They are gonna push a new jab.......then the virus will walk around the jab......and more variants.  Endless Wack a Mole until it morphs into a real killer.    That is why before this nonsense they didn't like LEAKY VACCINES.  They can MAKE THE VIRUS WORSE.



Yeah, thats why you don't vaccinate an entire globe during a pandemic but.............nobody cares anymore.  They believe what the govt tells them and will bow down instantly.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Dec 9, 2021)

LordBrownTrout said:


> Yeah, thats why you don't vaccinate an entire globe during a pandemic but.............nobody cares anymore.  They believe what the govt tells them and will bow down instantly.


Yup.  Be different with a traditional vaccine.  That way the whole virus antigen is trained in the body for B cell and T cell memory.  Not this garbage spike vaccines.


----------



## Care4all (Dec 9, 2021)

ClaireH said:


> “A 5-day course of ivermectin was found to be safe and effective in treating adult patients with mild COVID-19.”
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FYI    Haven't read the link yet...

But if someone has MILD covid, why would any of those people even need ivermectin?


----------



## bugs (Dec 9, 2021)

LordBrownTrout said:


> Yep, the good news of this being milder has to be very disappointing to the authoritarians, fda, cdc, nih, globalists, fauci, gates, although theyre forging ahead with their new world order.


you KNOW it!!!


----------



## eagle1462010 (Dec 9, 2021)

Care4all said:


> FYI    Haven't read the link yet...
> 
> But if someone has MILD covid, why would any of those people even need ivermectin?


LOL

So it never gets past being mild.  That is the point.  Early treatment is the key.  Even if you aren't sick as a dog yet.  Once that happens it is usually too late.  And not just Ivermectin.....but the rest of the meds and vitamins at the same time.

It is the same as Monoclonal antibodies......Needs to be done early.  Once your lungs get ripped IT'S TOO LATE for most.


----------



## Care4all (Dec 9, 2021)

ClaireH said:


> “A 5-day course of ivermectin was found to be safe and effective in treating adult patients with mild COVID-19.”
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh....  I've read this TRIAL before.... It was published a year ago....  These are doctors using it in a study/ trial....  I knew that was taking place!  I was hoping the link was to the peer review of that trial of ivermectin and we learned something since the first promising study....  It has to be peer reviewed....for the science community to accept it....but all that really means, is the study trial results need to be duplicated by another group of doctors or scientists.





The reason why it matters, even for treating what they are calling MILD Covid I just read in your article, is that it reduces their time in the hospital by 3 days, which opens up hospital beds to others that are sick or sicker!


----------



## eagle1462010 (Dec 9, 2021)

Care4all said:


> Oh....  I've read this TRIAL before.... It was published a year ago....  These are doctors using it in a study/ trial....  I knew that was taking place!  I was hoping the link was to the peer review of that trial of ivermectin and we learned something since the first promising study....  It has to be peer reviewed....for the science community to accept it....but all that really means, is the study trial results need to be duplicated by another group of doctors or scientists.
> 
> 
> 
> ...











						Table: Ivermectin Clinical Data | COVID-19 Treatment Guidelines
					

Review clinical data on the use of ivermectin for the treatment of COVID-19.



					www.covid19treatmentguidelines.nih.gov
				




Not just Ivermectin.  Others as well.  And works better with a combination of drugs, and vitamins.  EARLY..............that is key..........Bunch of studies there both pro and con.  But most early on keep you from ending up in the hospital.  Once that oxygen monitor falls too low......You are in trouble.  The key is to make sure you don't get there.


----------



## Lesh (Dec 9, 2021)

eagle1462010 said:


> LOL
> 
> So it never gets past being mild.  That is the point.  Early treatment is the key.  Even if you aren't sick as a dog yet.  Once that happens it is usually too late.  And not just Ivermectin.....but the rest of the meds and vitamins at the same time.
> 
> It is the same as Monoclonal antibodies......Needs to be done early.  Once your lungs get ripped IT'S TOO LATE for most.


Then get vaccinated.

Oh and by way..monoclonal antibodies saved Trump's life ( and Christie and Roody) and they had it bad


----------



## eagle1462010 (Dec 9, 2021)

Lesh said:


> Then get vaccinated.
> 
> Oh and by way..monoclonal antibodies saved Trump's life ( and Christie and Roody) and they had it bad


NO.  Natural immunity is much better and LONG LASTING unlike these mRNA BS vaccines.  I've done my homework.  You BE THE LAB RAT..  

They are LEAKY......And the virus LOVES LEAKY.....mutates to knew variants forever.  Now if they would offer Covaxin which is a WHOLE ANTIGEN.....TRADITIONAL VACCINE. I might consider it.  As it isn't this BS.


----------



## Lesh (Dec 9, 2021)

eagle1462010 said:


> NO.  Natural immunity is much better and LONG LASTING unlike these mRNA BS vaccines.  I've done my homework.  You BE THE LAB RAT..
> 
> They are LEAKY......And the virus LOVES LEAKY.....mutates to knew variants forever.  Now if they would offer Covaxin which is a WHOLE ANTIGEN.....TRADITIONAL VACCINE. I might consider it.  As it isn't this BS.


So your solution to avoiding covid infection is to GET covid 

Brilliant strategy


----------



## eagle1462010 (Dec 9, 2021)

Lesh said:


> So your solution to avoiding covid infection is to GET covid
> 
> Brilliant strategy


Idiot.  Most have already had it.  This country needs to do the testing for THAT ASPECT as other countries have done.  I'd love to see that done here..


----------



## the other mike (Dec 9, 2021)

TheGreatSatan said:


> To be considered vaccinated you will need like 4 boosters a year


And a mandatory forehead tattoo.


----------



## Lesh (Dec 9, 2021)

eagle1462010 said:


> Idiot. Most have already had it.


Bullshit. Only about 1% of the population has been infected.


eagle1462010 said:


> This country needs to do the testing for THAT ASPECT as other countries have done. I'd love to see that done here..


That's a new one.

When Trump was president you guys were totally AGAINST testing


----------



## jc456 (Dec 9, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> I’m waiting for you to stop being such a moron.
> 
> Why would 90% of the ventilated ICU patients with COVID be unvaccinated?


Why don’t you prove it


----------



## the other mike (Dec 9, 2021)

Lesh said:


> Bullshit. Only about 1% of the population has been infected.


This wasn't even true a year ago.
Do you like being wrong or dishonest all the time ? I can never tell .




__





						One in Three Americans Already Had COVID-19 by the End of 2020 | Columbia Public Health
					

A new study published in the journal Nature estimates that 103 million Americans, or 31 percent of the U.S. population, had been infected with SARS-CoV-2 by the end of 2020. Columbia University Mailman School of Public Health researchers modeled the spread of the coronavirus, finding that fewer...




					www.publichealth.columbia.edu


----------



## colfax_m (Dec 10, 2021)

eagle1462010 said:


> Because they get no early treatments of cheap meds.


The vaccinated people don’t get “early treatment” with “cheap meds” either.

Doesn’t seem to affect them.

You guys really will just not admit that vaccines are effective.


----------



## colfax_m (Dec 10, 2021)

jc456 said:


> Why don’t you prove it


Man, how many sources have I given you that all say the same thing.

Yet you still deny it.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Dec 10, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> The vaccinated people don’t get “early treatment” with “cheap meds” either.
> 
> Doesn’t seem to affect them.
> 
> You guys really will just not admit that vaccines are effective.


And.  I've posted many studies that say it was effective.  EARLY ON.  Even Monoclonal antibodies need to be done early.

Vaccines.  Experimental mRNA BS.  I think they are leaky, and I'm not taking them.  Again I ask why Traditional vaccines are not being produced or ALLOWED HERE.  The only mRNA human trials before this were LIMITED to Ebola.  









						Imperfect Vaccination Can Enhance the Transmission of Highly Virulent Pathogens
					

Could some vaccines drive the evolution of more virulent pathogens? Conventional wisdom is that natural selection will remove highly lethal pathogens if host death greatly reduces transmission. Vaccines that keep hosts alive but still allow transmission ...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




Could some vaccines drive the evolution of more virulent pathogens? Conventional wisdom is that natural selection will remove highly lethal pathogens if host death greatly reduces transmission. *Vaccines that keep hosts alive but still allow transmission could thus allow very virulent strains to circulate in a population. *Here we show experimentally that immunization of chickens against Marek's disease virus enhances the fitness of more virulent strains, making it possible for hyperpathogenic strains to transmit. Immunity elicited by direct vaccination or by maternal vaccination prolongs host survival but does not prevent infection, viral replication or transmission, thus extending the infectious periods of strains otherwise too lethal to persist.* Our data show that anti-disease vaccines that do not prevent transmission can create conditions that promote the emergence of pathogen strains that cause more severe disease in unvaccinated hosts.*

​


----------



## eagle1462010 (Dec 10, 2021)

81 Research Studies Confirm Natural Immunity to COVID ‘Equal’ or ‘Superior’ to Vaccine Immunity
					

Guest Post by Dr. Paul Elias Alexander The Brownstone Institute lists 81 of the highest-quality, complete, most robust scientific studies and evidence reports/position statements on natural immunit…



					www.theburningplatform.com
				




I know you guys hate that site.  So explain why all the studies for Natural immunity there DON'T MATTER??? 

Then I want you to explain why a 5 year old needs the jab.  The data from the disease doesn't justify it.  They have a tiny death rate.  Hell the Flu does more damage and idiots want them to get the jab.


----------



## colfax_m (Dec 10, 2021)

eagle1462010 said:


> And. I've posted many studies that say it was effective.


But wait. This isn’t about whether it’s effective.

It’s about why the vast majority of severe COVID seems to happen just to the unvaccinated.

It’s not about drugs. Neither group is getting drugs.

One group got vaccinated. They seem to be doing a lot better.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Dec 10, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> But wait. This isn’t about whether it’s effective.
> 
> It’s about why the vast majority of severe COVID seems to happen just to the unvaccinated.
> 
> ...


Yawn.  I've shown the studies of cheap drugs used in many places of this world that would negate the use of a dang LEAKY VACCINE.

The 2015 study on the chickens show the potential that the vaccines are the problem.  

Again, why didn't they develop a traditional alternative?  It's about money and you know it.  

Now SHOW ME THE VAST HUMAN EXPERIMENTS on mRNA vaccines before this PLANNEDEMIC


----------



## eagle1462010 (Dec 10, 2021)

Besides, corticosteroids, programmed cell death protein (PD)-1/PD-L1 checkpoint inhibition, cytokine-adsorption devices, intravenous immunoglobulin, and *antimalarial agents could be potentially useful and reliable approaches to counteract cytokine storm in COVID-19 patients.*









						Cytokine Storm in COVID-19: The Current Evidence and Treatment Strategies
					

Severe acute respiratory syndrome coronavirus 2 (SARS-Cov-2) is the pathogen that causes coronavirus disease 2019 (COVID-19). As of 25 May 2020, the outbreak of COVID-19 has caused 347,192 deaths around the world. The current evidence showed that severely ...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## krichton (Dec 10, 2021)

CrusaderFrank said:


> When I learned that Fauxi and the CCP developed a bioweapon to attack the human respiratory system, I got the jab.
> 
> I've had no side effects thus far
> 
> However, I am not EVER getting the booster.  At this point I'll take my chances and use any of the myriad of other options available to me.



The "myriad of other options?"  Like?  How about using your brain as an option?


----------



## eagle1462010 (Dec 10, 2021)

krichton said:


> The "myriad of other options?"  Like?  How about using your brain as an option?


Most have Natural Immunity in this country.  They need a study on THAT.  Which actually trains all parts of the body and not a single protein that we have NO CLUE the long term effects.

Oh well.  YOU BE THE LAB RAT.  GOOD LUCK.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Dec 10, 2021)

krichton said:


> The "myriad of other options?"  Like?  How about using your brain as an option?


Have you accepted St. Fauxi, Lord of Science, as your Savior?

Have you received your weekly Communion Booster Shot?


----------



## Ame®icano (Dec 10, 2021)

eagle1462010 said:


> Most have Natural Immunity in this country.  They need a study on THAT.  Which actually trains all parts of the body and not a single protein that we have NO CLUE the long term effects.
> 
> Oh well.  YOU BE THE LAB RAT.  GOOD LUCK.


----------



## Ame®icano (Dec 10, 2021)

krichton said:


> The "myriad of other options?"  Like?  How about using your brain as an option?


----------



## colfax_m (Dec 10, 2021)

eagle1462010 said:


> Yawn.  I've shown the studies of cheap drugs used in many places of this world that would negate the use of a dang LEAKY VACCINE.
> 
> The 2015 study on the chickens show the potential that the vaccines are the problem.
> 
> ...


You mean like this study which shows no effect?








						Effect of Ivermectin on Time to Resolution of Symptoms Among Adults With Mild COVID-19
					

This randomized trial compares the effects of ivermectin vs placebo on time to symptom resolution within 21 days among patients with mild COVID-19.




					jamanetwork.com
				




Or this study which showed no effect?








						Ivermectin to prevent hospitalizations in patients with COVID-19 (IVERCOR-COVID19) a randomized, double-blind, placebo-controlled trial - BMC Infectious Diseases
					

Background Severe acute respiratory syndrome coronavirus 2 (SARS-CoV2) has changed our lives. The scientific community has been investigating re-purposed treatments to prevent disease progression in coronavirus disease (COVID-19) patients. Objective To determine whether ivermectin treatment can...




					bmcinfectdis.biomedcentral.com
				




Or this one?




__





						Error - Cookies Turned Off
					






					onlinelibrary.wiley.com
				




This one did show a good effect.








						Effects of a Single Dose of Ivermectin on Viral and Clinical Outcomes in Asymptomatic SARS-CoV-2 Infected Subjects: A Pilot Clinical Trial in Lebanon
					

Objective: This study was designed to determine the efficacy of ivermectin, an FDA-approved drug, in producing clinical benefits and decreasing the viral load of SARS-CoV-2 among asymptomatic subjects that tested positive for this virus in Lebanon. Methods: A randomized controlled trial was...




					www.mdpi.com
				




But was retracted due to faulty data.

This one did show an even BIGGER effect.








						Efficacy and Safety of Ivermectin for Treatment and prophylaxis of COVID-19 Pandemic
					

Research Square is a preprint platform that makes research communication faster, fairer, and more useful.




					www.researchsquare.com
				




But was retracted due to falsified data.

The vaccine is working. There's NO doubt about it. No data exists that would show anywhere NEAR the same efficacy. Especially, and don't take this lightly, given you yourself state it has to be taken EARLY which just isn't going to happen in a large percentage of patients in the best case scenario even if they eliminated every barrier to getting it. People just don't go to the doctor.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 10, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> Man, how many sources have I given you that all say the same thing.
> 
> Yet you still deny it.


not one, why do you think I keep asking?


----------



## jc456 (Dec 10, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> The vaccine is working. There's NO doubt about it. No data exists that would show anywhere NEAR the same efficacy. Especially, and don't take this lightly, given you yourself state it has to be taken EARLY which just isn't going to happen in a large percentage of patients in the best case scenario even if they eliminated every barrier to getting it. People just don't go to the doctor.


nope, if it was working, you wouldn't need booster shots. you are a demofk through and though ain't you?


----------



## eagle1462010 (Dec 10, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> You mean like this study which shows no effect?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I knew you would do that.  Many show no effect and many show effect.  You CHERRY PICK DATA I GAVE YOU.  I understood that you would do this









						Cytokine Storm in COVID-19: The Current Evidence and Treatment Strategies
					

Severe acute respiratory syndrome coronavirus 2 (SARS-Cov-2) is the pathogen that causes coronavirus disease 2019 (COVID-19). As of 25 May 2020, the outbreak of COVID-19 has caused 347,192 deaths around the world. The current evidence showed that severely ...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




Here, we summarize the clinical and pathologic features of the *cytokine storm in COVID-19.* Our review shows that SARS-Cov-2 selectively induces a high level of IL-6 and results in the exhaustion of lymphocytes. The current evidence indicates that tocilizumab, an IL-6 inhibitor, is relatively effective and safe. Besides, corticosteroids, programmed cell death protein (PD)-1/PD-L1 *checkpoint inhibition, cytokine-adsorption devices, intravenous immunoglobulin, and antimalarial agents could be potentially useful and reliable approaches to counteract cytokine storm in COVID-19 patients.*


----------



## jc456 (Dec 10, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> The vaccinated people don’t get “early treatment” with “cheap meds” either.
> 
> Doesn’t seem to affect them.
> 
> You guys really will just not admit that vaccines are effective.


Colin Powell.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Dec 10, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> The vaccine is working. There's NO doubt about it. No data exists that would show anywhere NEAR the same efficacy. Especially, and don't take this lightly, given you yourself state it has to be taken EARLY which just isn't going to happen in a large percentage of patients in the best case scenario even if they eliminated every barrier to getting it. People just don't go to the doctor.


With Doctors like you I can understand why.  Just now you cherry picked data and tried to minimize the studies that showed that the drugs worked.  That is why places around the world used them to try and STOP people from getting to the hospital.  Many have reported great results.  

But you just go.......nope.  They are lying..I'm a God because I'm a doctor in America and not India.  

Doctors don't see their patients........LIKE YOU.........Create a bottle neck at URGENT Care.  Patients get NOTHING but a oxygen monitor......Then they get low readings and it's too late.  That is the idiotic reason why so many died in the United States.  

Places with over a billion people don't have time for that nonsense.  They handed out the drugs and said TAKE THEM IF POSITIVE RIGHT AWAY.

Of course you deny that and post 4.9 million more dead there.  CHERRY PICKING ARTICLES with nothing to back it up.  

Where did they hide the bodies from the world in INDIA.  Surely if another 5 million people died there we would know it.


----------



## colfax_m (Dec 10, 2021)

eagle1462010 said:


> Just now you cherry picked data and tried to minimize the studies that showed that the drugs worked


Is that an actual criticism? Because why wouldn’t it equally apply to you? The studies you cite are flawed in very significant ways. Lack of blinding. Bad enrollment methods. Poor randomization. The better studies with better techniques don’t show the same results. If this were SO effective, it would be extremely consistent in the data. If it were 90% effective, few of any trials would fail to show a treatment benefit. That’s not the case


Doctors see “great results” isn’t how we practice medicine anymore. That shit works in infomercials. Not with doctors doing actual medicine.

This isn’t about data. This is about rationalization. You won’t admit the vaccine works. You need an alternative. You’re emotionally driven to believe anything that allows you to believe that the vaccine isn’t good.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Dec 10, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> But wait. This isn’t about whether it’s effective.


LOL.  Countries have used the drugs and it's effective according to them and studies.  Why isn't used here?  Because we have the best gov't money can buy and the FDA has Moderna Tattoed on it's ass.



colfax_m said:


> It’s not about drugs. Neither group is getting drugs.


No shit sherlock.  That is the point.



colfax_m said:


> One group got vaccinated. They seem to be doing a lot better.


And yet they fit the definition of a Leaky vaccine.  Which means they are the real threat and SUPER SPREADERS.  

Let me take this jab so I can SPREAD THE DISEASE.  The virus mutates around it and doesn't care about the jab.  That is WHY WE SHOULD USE THE ACTUAL WHOL ANTIGEN LIKE INDIA DID.  

In that way your body LEARNS THE WHOLE VIRUS not just the spike that is causing the damage in Adverse Effects.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Dec 10, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> This isn’t about data. This is about rationalization. You won’t admit the vaccine works. You need an alternative. You’re emotionally driven to believe anything that allows you to believe that the vaccine isn’t good.


BS.  The only data I need to see is deaths per country and how they did it.  We suck at it.  WORST STATS ON EARTH.  

I'm not taking that LEAKY VACCINE.......I don't care how you LOVE IT.  mRNA is NEW TECHNOLOGY......and you HAVE NO CLUE THE LONG TERM EFFECTS OF IT.

Why are you staying away from the Leaky vaccine subject.............lol


----------



## eagle1462010 (Dec 10, 2021)

Nitazoxanide | COVID-19 Treatment Guidelines
					

Read information about nitazoxanide and COVID-19.



					www.covid19treatmentguidelines.nih.gov
				




Nitazoxanide inhibits host enzymes, which impairs the posttranslational processing of viral proteins. It also has inhibitory effects on proinflammatory cytokines. With the exception of a Phase 2b/3 trial for uncomplicated influenza, the evidence for clinical activity of nitazoxanide against other viruses is limited or of low quality.4


Rope a Dope......The study contradicts itself right there.  It inhibits cytokines which kills your ass with Covid.  but the study is LOW QUALITY.

Riddle me this.............if the drug kills the thing that kills you is that such a bad thing?

My reading on that drug is it has BAD ADVERSE EFFECTS...........soooo might not be the greatest.  But if your about to die of Covid in a Cytokine Storm might be worth a shot IF NOT APPROVED.  

But fuck it..............NOT ALLOWED TO TRY IT.....The FDA says so.


----------



## colfax_m (Dec 10, 2021)

eagle1462010 said:


> I knew you would do that.  Many show no effect and many show effect.  You CHERRY PICK DATA I GAVE YOU.  I understood that you would do this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It’s a nice article. Talking about blocking inflammatory pathways is exactly where we started. IL6 inhibitors have been used since the days of the first wave in New York. Efficacy isn’t great but it’s something. Biggest trial I’ve seen gives an odds ratio of survival of like 0.9. We don’t use them, we are using JAK inhibitors instead, which are generally about as effective with I think fewer adverse effects. I don’t think anyone mixes them. Probably too toxic.

Talking about mechanisms is only the first step. Next step is seeing if it actually works in real people. Lots of things seem like slam dunks on paper but fail when actually attempted in real life. This is true for things like mRNA vaccines. It could have failed just as easily. I’m glad it didn’t. Even it’s success is only a partial one. Thing is, that success is absolutely far greater than anything else. It just blows them out of the water. If we had any drug which prevented severe COVID to the same degree as vaccination, it would be SO obvious. 

You’re out of your league Donny.


----------



## colfax_m (Dec 10, 2021)

eagle1462010 said:


> The only data I need to see is deaths per country and how they did it


Ever hear of an ecological fallacy?


----------



## eagle1462010 (Dec 10, 2021)




----------



## colfax_m (Dec 10, 2021)

eagle1462010 said:


> No shit sherlock. That is the point.


You seem to be missing the point. Neither group is getting the drugs. One group is suffering 10x the rate of severe COVID. 

The vaccine works.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Dec 10, 2021)

Lesh said:


> Bullshit. Only about 1% of the population has been infected.
> 
> That's a new one.
> 
> When Trump was president you guys were totally AGAINST testing


Was 1% a typo?


----------



## eagle1462010 (Dec 10, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> Ever hear of an ecological fallacy?


Yes............sooooo............

You are the problem bro.  You didn't see your patients......Tagged them off to Urgent Care.  Then prescribe treatments at deaths door because we don't do early treatment here.  Unless it is in bed with Pharma.

Now on Monoclonal antibodies they are in with the Gov't and from what I've read they work IF DONE EARLY.  But if they are not available you will not try other options saying FANCEY WORDS about malaria drugs that many studies and COUNTRIES SAY WORK.

We have the worst stats on earth because of people like you.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Dec 10, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> You seem to be missing the point. Neither group is getting the drugs. One group is suffering 10x the rate of severe COVID.
> 
> The vaccine works.


LOL  You disregard treatment options in the world over a FUCKING LEAKY VACCINE.

Again.  Why didn't our gov't push TRADITIONAL VACCINES like Covaxin.  

You Damned well no why.  Just like Gilead pushed a Orphan status on their drug early on to be slapped down later as it was gov't funded.  Didn't work to well either.......but hey......IT'S STILL BE USED HERE.......

Imagine that.


----------



## colfax_m (Dec 10, 2021)

eagle1462010 said:


> You are the problem bro.


Actually you’re the problem. Can’t admit vaccines work. Ignore the data. Believe in alternatives solely because you need someone else to blame when people get extremely sick for choosing not to be vaccinated.

Admit it. If 90% of our severe COVID cases are unvaccinated, the vaccine is working. Just admit it. You know it’s true.


----------



## colfax_m (Dec 10, 2021)

eagle1462010 said:


> You disregard treatment options in the world over a FUCKING LEAKY VACCINE.


These options just don’t have data to support it. I don’t disregard anything unless I have evidence.

Vaccines have evidence. Ivermectin doesn’t.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Dec 10, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> Actually you’re the problem. Can’t admit vaccines work. Ignore the data. Believe in alternatives solely because you need someone else to blame when people get extremely sick for choosing not to be vaccinated.
> 
> Admit it. If 90% of our severe COVID cases are unvaccinated, the vaccine is working. Just admit it. You know it’s true.


I'm not taking a vaccine that the long term effects are not known.  And it fits the description of LEAKY VACCINES.  

You again fail to approach the narrative of LEAKY VACCINES.  What is your opinion on LEAKY VACCINES and CAN THEY CAUSE MORE HARM THAN GOOD.

Tell me......5 years from now in your crystal ball the effects of these mRNA vaccines.

Then answer WHY THE WORLD DIDN'T USE TRADITIONAL VACCINES........


----------



## eagle1462010 (Dec 10, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> These options just don’t have data to support it. I don’t disregard anything unless I have evidence.
> 
> Vaccines have evidence. Ivermectin doesn’t.


As you cherry pick data.  Especially the ones that don't use the whole treatments for Covid.  

That guarantees they don't work.  ROPE A DOPE STUDIES by the FDA and NIH to discount meds that have a long history of doing good.

Show me the 5 million dead people in India........How did they hide that many dead?


----------



## the other mike (Dec 10, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> You’re emotionally driven to believe anything that allows you to believe that the vaccine isn’t good.


Is that worse than being an agenda-driven quack like you ?


----------



## colfax_m (Dec 10, 2021)

eagle1462010 said:


> As you cherry pick data. Especially the ones that don't use the whole treatments for Covid.


That's what I mean.

No study will ever disprove your belief. 

The study is too late.
Or the dose isn't high enough.
Or the dose is too high. 
Or you didn't add zinc.
Or you didn't add azithromycin.
Or you didn't add both zinc and azithromycin.
No, you need to add them differently.
No, you need both with Vitamin D
No, the study was conducted on a full moon.
The patients were supposed to take the meds while standing on their head.

You are demonstrating axiomatic belief in something. This behavior isn't someone who is critically evaluating evidence. It's someone who NEEDS to believe something and will do whatever it takes for that to be the case. 

Again, if this drug were SO effective, it would be really easy to show a treatment effect. That's just not the case. The studies which DO show treatment effects tend to be flawed or retracted.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Dec 10, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> That's what I mean.
> 
> No study will ever disprove your belief.
> 
> ...


Oh BS .  You cherry pick fucking data for your cause.  We know the EXACT DOSES in many of them prescribed in the world down to the weight.  I've shown them enough times.

You ARE THE PROBLEM......Not me.  You refused to see patients and will ONLY PRESCRIBE WHAT THE FDA LETS YOU.  Luckily many in this country prescribe the other OFF BRAND uses.

Who do you work for bro.............MODERNA.  Pfizer.........


----------



## colfax_m (Dec 10, 2021)

the other mike said:


> Is that worse than being an agenda-driven quack like you ?


What's my agenda?


----------



## colfax_m (Dec 10, 2021)

eagle1462010 said:


> Oh BS .  You cherry pick fucking data for your cause.  We know the EXACT DOSES in many of them prescribed in the world down to the weight.  I've shown them enough times.
> 
> You ARE THE PROBLEM......Not me.  You refused to see patients and will ONLY PRESCRIBE WHAT THE FDA LETS YOU.  Luckily many in this country prescribe the other OFF BRAND uses.
> 
> Who do you work for bro.............MODERNA.  Pfizer.........


Sure dude. Then what did you mean by “whole treatment”? It meant that you just want an out. A back door. An excuse.

You have no answer why so many studies fail to show a benefit. Sorry, but I don’t remember the studies you’re referring to.

I’ve seen lots of people refer to the Elgazzar article that was retracted. Specifically because that showed a 90% reduction in mortality. It was huge. Too bad the data was found to be falsified.


----------



## boedicca (Dec 10, 2021)

LordBrownTrout said:


> Yep, the good news of this being milder has to be very disappointing to the authoritarians, fda, cdc, nih, globalists, fauci, gates, although theyre forging ahead with their new world order.



Indeed.  The virus becoming more transmissable and milder is exactly what real epidemiologists predicted.   All of the destroyed lives, decimated businesses and massive government debt to promote experimental mRNA, lockdowns, vaccine passports and mask mandates (and even Covid concentration camps in places such as Australia) did nothing but destroy our civils rights and economy. Viruses are going to spread and mutate. That is what they do.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Dec 10, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> Sure dude. Then what did you mean by “whole treatment”? It meant that you just want an out. A back door. An excuse.


More BS from the Quack who is OWNED BY BIG PHARMA.  That is you.  I showed the data and advice from the FLCCC and India including the actual packs given out.  The studies THAT I GAVE YOU had what they used as well.

But you went straight to the FDA style studies that supported your NARRATIVE.


colfax_m said:


> You have no answer why so many studies fail to show a benefit. Sorry, but I don’t remember the studies you’re referring to.


Because you didn't look.  I've shown them time and again.  But it doesn't fit your FDA REQUIRED NARRATIVE.  No money there.  And you didn't even see your own patients for Covid by your OWN ADMISSION in other threads.  

Some Doctor you are..........I think you are with the Big Pharma here.

Oh well ........take the 10 jabs already then.  Be a good Lab RAT


----------



## the other mike (Dec 10, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> What's my agenda?


So you admit you're a quack. Thanks. Ummm.....
Misinforming the public about experimental vaccines
for whatever reasons.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 10, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> Doctors see “great results” isn’t how we practice medicine anymore. That shit works in infomercials. Not with doctors doing actual medicine.


that's exactly how we practice medicine.  How else did you get the vaccine?


----------



## jc456 (Dec 10, 2021)

eagle1462010 said:


> More BS from the Quack who is OWNED BY BIG PHARMA.  That is you.  I showed the data and advice from the FLCCC and India including the actual packs given out.  The studies THAT I GAVE YOU had what they used as well.
> 
> But you went straight to the FDA style studies that supported your NARRATIVE.
> 
> ...


just know old coldfax there won't treat you if you have wuhan, are unvaccinated, and dying from  diabetic coma.  Nope, send you home.  Tell the ambulance sorry can't take it.  shit all over that oath he/she took.


----------



## colfax_m (Dec 10, 2021)

jc456 said:


> that's exactly how we practice medicine.  How else did you get the vaccine?


Evidence based medicine.

It’s complicated. Don’t bother.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 10, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> Evidence based medicine.
> 
> It’s complicated. Don’t bother.


hahahahaahah still waiting on the data from one hospital.  Just one.  post#477.  You think anything else you post is meaningful until then?  haahahahahahahaahahha


----------



## eagle1462010 (Dec 10, 2021)

jc456 said:


> just know old cold there won't treat you if you have wuhan, are unvaccinated, and dying from  diabetic coma.  Nope, send you home.  Tell the ambulance sorry can't take it.  shit all over that oath he/she took.


He said on another thread he refused to see his patients for fear of Covid.  Said he'd recommend Monoclonal antibodies but that is about it.  He kicked his own patients to the curb by his own admission on these boards.  

Not a doctor I would want to see.  He's an ASSHOLE.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 10, 2021)

eagle1462010 said:


> He said on another thread he refused to see his patients for fear of Covid.  Said he'd recommend Monoclonal antibodies but that is about it.  He kicked his own patients to the curb by his own admission on these boards.
> 
> Not a doctor I would want to see.  He's an ASSHOLE.


Exactly.


----------



## the other mike (Dec 10, 2021)




----------



## krichton (Dec 10, 2021)

LordBrownTrout said:


> I've taken all conventional vaccines and never was infected.  They seemed to work pretty well. Of course they're not 100 percent but they're superior to mRNA.



You've never been infected because we don't have 100 million ppl in this country running around with smallpox or measles, spreading it to every person they come in contact with.   The sole reason why we are guaranteed to be protected is because it's been virtually eradicated in this country through widespread vaccination.  Science is what is keeping you healthy, not wacky conspiracy theories on facebook.


----------



## krichton (Dec 10, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> That's what I mean.
> 
> No study will ever disprove your belief.
> 
> ...



You described someone in a cult, which would be pretty on point, tbh.


----------



## colfax_m (Dec 10, 2021)

eagle1462010 said:


> He said on another thread he refused to see his patients for fear of Covid.


You are an idiot. And a liar.

You’re leaving out a lot here.


----------



## colfax_m (Dec 10, 2021)

jc456 said:


> hahahahaahah still waiting on the data from one hospital.  Just one.  post#477.  You think anything else you post is meaningful until then?  haahahahahahahaahahha


So much data has been provided. You have nothing.


----------



## colfax_m (Dec 10, 2021)

krichton said:


> You described someone in a cult, which would be pretty on point, tbh.


It’s just profound cognitive bias.


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Dec 10, 2021)

krichton said:


> You've never been infected because we don't have 100 million ppl in this country running around with smallpox or measles, spreading it to every person they come in contact with.   The sole reason why we are guaranteed to be protected is because it's been virtually eradicated in this country through widespread vaccination.  Science is what is keeping you healthy, not wacky conspiracy theories on facebook.



Science doesn't keep you healthy.  Eating a good healthy diet, fruits, vegetables, nuts, fish, no sugars, no processed foods, drinking plenty of water, light on alcohol, no drugs.................is how you stay healthy.  Healthy food is the best medicine.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 10, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> You are an idiot. And a liar.
> 
> You’re leaving out a lot here.


I believe him.  You said doctors don't perform medicine on people unvaccinated and having wuhan.  Keep them at home.  I asked if that was the case, how did hospitals get so many unvaccinated patients? Car wreck injuries, wuhan positive and unvaccinated, should stay home.  So the ambulance should just take them home rather than the hospital.  Basically your words.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 10, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> So much data has been provided. You have nothing.


I didn't say data wasn't provided, I said the data I asked for that you claimed to have basically at will, you haven't.  One hospital bub, one, bed counts and patients reasons for being there.  Not one piece of data Joe Frazier.  Not one. Post #477.  Still open.


----------



## colfax_m (Dec 10, 2021)

jc456 said:


> how did hospitals get so many unvaccinated patients?


Because unvaccinated people get sick with COVID a lot.

I mean. It’s staring you right there in the face yet you still can’t see it.


----------



## colfax_m (Dec 10, 2021)

jc456 said:


> I said the data I asked for that you claimed to have basically at will, you haven't.


I won’t provide my hospitals data because I don’t want to be doxxed. I never said I would. 

I’ve provided a wealth of data you want to ignore.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 10, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> Because unvaccinated people get sick with COVID a lot.
> 
> I mean. It’s staring you right there in the face yet you still can’t see it.


good, post a hospital bed count that shows that.  One, find one and post the data.  I said, I already called and they won't release the data, so you have no fking idea.  You challenged me, post#477.  Post it joe Frazier.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 10, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> I won’t provide my hospitals data because I don’t want to be doxxed. I never said I would.
> 
> I’ve provided a wealth of data you want to ignore.


I didn't want your hospital data, I said any hospital's.  you still fail joe frazier.


----------



## colfax_m (Dec 10, 2021)

jc456 said:


> One, find one and post the data.


Why are you so fixated on one hospital?


----------



## eagle1462010 (Dec 10, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> You are an idiot. And a liar.
> 
> You’re leaving out a lot here.


You stated it.


----------



## colfax_m (Dec 10, 2021)

jc456 said:


> I didn't want your hospital data, I said any hospital's.  you still fail joe frazier.


I’ve provided entire systems and states worth of data.

Not sure why you don’t accept it.


----------



## progressive hunter (Dec 10, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> I’ve provided entire systems and states worth of data.
> 
> Not sure why you don’t accept it.


but you said you could get an individuals hospital records easily and refuse to do it to prove you didnt lie,,


----------



## colfax_m (Dec 10, 2021)

eagle1462010 said:


> You stated it.


I stated I don’t see COVID positive patients in locations that don’t have adequate isolation facilities. Details you omitted. 

Does that make me a bad person?


----------



## progressive hunter (Dec 10, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> I stated I don’t see COVID positive patients in locations that don’t have adequate isolation facilities. Details you omitted.
> 
> Does that make me a bad person?


you havent proven youve ever seen a patient of any kind let alone a covid patient,,


----------



## jc456 (Dec 10, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> Why are you so fixated on one hospital?


I explained it to you.  I don't  believe the data you presented.  So asked to see one hospital's data to see if it is consistent.  You still haven't posted one, after telling me that it was public data.  I said, nope, you challenged me, so now prove your challenge and present one hospital's data. Name of hospital, number of beds, number of wuhan beds, number of elective or injury patients under doctor's care.  Come on joe frazier, you back pedaling now?


----------



## jc456 (Dec 10, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> I stated I don’t see COVID positive patients in locations that don’t have adequate isolation facilities. Details you omitted.
> 
> Does that make me a bad person?


what post number?


----------



## colfax_m (Dec 10, 2021)

jc456 said:


> I don't believe the data you presented.


Then why would I present any further data? There’s no point.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Dec 10, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> I stated I don’t see COVID positive patients in locations that don’t have adequate isolation facilities. Details you omitted.
> 
> Does that make me a bad person?


Aka  You stated you ditched your patients.  Go to Urgent Care.  

Yeah that makes you a shitty Doctor


----------



## colfax_m (Dec 10, 2021)

eagle1462010 said:


> Yeah that makes you a shitty Doctor


No, the shitty doctor is the one seeing infectious patients without proper facilities and transmitting the disease to the rest of their vulnerable patients.

Is that what you want? You want the rest of my patients to get sick?


----------



## Rambunctious (Dec 10, 2021)

The vaccine contains a bit of a virus that is found in bats....it shouldn't  have and wouldn't have infected any human until Fauci and his band of American and Chinese Frankenstein's developed it and manipulated it so it could infect humans....think about that....they are forcing us to inject that poison because they fucked up...
If you screw up and kill someone in your car there are consequences...but if you screw up and kill millions of people ruin lives all over the world and bankrupt entire nations you get to be on TV and be in charge of the aftermath and get paid handsomely for it...


----------



## eagle1462010 (Dec 10, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> No, the shitty doctor is the one seeing infectious patients without proper facilities and transmitting the disease to the rest of their vulnerable patients.
> 
> Is that what you want? You want the rest of my patients to get sick?


And then you went on tilo say get a 2nd opinion.  Lol  When you denied your own patients.

Great time to find a nrw doctor  huh...

You are Exactly what happened to some of my family.  Not to mention you would have said tough.  Go to hospital if you think yoy sre dying


----------



## jc456 (Dec 10, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> Then why would I present any further data? There’s no point.


You haven't.  You can't back up your data.  It's truly simple and you choose to back pedal.  Back stroking or whatever backing up you are doing.  But for now, just makes you a liar.


----------



## colfax_m (Dec 10, 2021)

eagle1462010 said:


> Go to hospital if you think yoy sre dying


I mean, who wouldn’t say go to the hospital if you think you’re dying? That’s exactly where you’re supposed to go. 

Are you really thinking straight or has emotion overtaken ALL logic in you?


----------



## progressive hunter (Dec 10, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> No, the shitty doctor is the one seeing infectious patients without proper facilities and transmitting the disease to the rest of their vulnerable patients.
> 
> Is that what you want? You want the rest of my patients to get sick?


now I know youre a liar,,


----------



## colfax_m (Dec 10, 2021)

jc456 said:


> You haven't.


I haven’t what?


----------



## jc456 (Dec 10, 2021)

eagle1462010 said:


> And then you went on tilo say get a 2nd opinion.  Lol  When you denied your own patients.
> 
> Great time to find a nrw doctor  huh...
> 
> You are Exactly what happened to some of my family.  Not to mention you would have said tough.  Go to hospital if you think yoy sre dying


he ain't no doctor.  He's merely a lying demofk on a message board.  Can't validate anything he is saying in here.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 10, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> I haven’t what?


backed up your data by posting one hospital's data that shows the example of what you have compiled.  nadda. goose turds. Again, your words claimed you could pull it. still waiting.  Post #477.


----------



## colfax_m (Dec 10, 2021)

jc456 said:


> backed up your data by posting one hospital's data that shows the example of what you have compiled.  nadda. goose turds.


If you don’t believe data, then providing more data doesn’t change that.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 10, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> I haven’t what?


BTW, you're fking horrible at reading a post.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Dec 10, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> I mean, who wouldn’t say go to the hospital if you think you’re dying? That’s exactly where you’re supposed to go.
> 
> Are you really thinking straight or has emotion overtaken ALL logic in you?


BS  You ditched them and offered no service which is the point.  Early treatment can save lives.  You help make sure that doesnt happen.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 10, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> If you don’t believe data, then providing more data doesn’t change that.


go with it, I don't fking care, you're exposed as a liar already.


----------



## colfax_m (Dec 10, 2021)

jc456 said:


> BTW, you're fking horrible at reading a post.


Your post made no sense. It wasn’t a reply to anything I actually wrote. You’re having your own little conversations in your head with what you think I’ve said. It explains a lot.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 10, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> I mean, who wouldn’t say go to the hospital if you think you’re dying? That’s exactly where you’re supposed to go.
> 
> Are you really thinking straight or has emotion overtaken ALL logic in you?


well if you have wuhan and unvaccinated, you said you don't get treatment and to go home.  Are you saying you didn't say that?


----------



## jc456 (Dec 10, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> Your post made no sense. It wasn’t a reply to anything I actually wrote. You’re having your own little conversations in your head with what you think I’ve said. It explains a lot.


Diversion pivot.


----------



## colfax_m (Dec 10, 2021)

eagle1462010 said:


> BS  You ditched them and offered no service which is the point.  Early treatment can save lives.  You help make sure that doesnt happen.


I don’t offer them surgery either.

Know why?

Because I’m not a damn surgical center. I can’t see patients I don’t have facilities for.


----------



## colfax_m (Dec 10, 2021)

jc456 said:


> well if you have wuhan and unvaccinated, you said you don't get treatment and to go home


Which post?


----------



## jc456 (Dec 10, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> Which post?


the one with the elective procedures. #596


----------



## jc456 (Dec 10, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> I don’t offer them surgery either.
> 
> Know why?
> 
> Because I’m not a damn surgical center. I can’t see patients I don’t have facilities for.


your hospital doesn't do surgeries?  what fking kind of hospital you work at joe frazier?


----------



## eagle1462010 (Dec 10, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> I don’t offer them surgery either.
> 
> Know why?
> 
> Because I’m not a damn surgical center. I can’t see patients I don’t have facilities for.


If they have Covid you dont see them.  Offer no prescriotions for anything.  Sucks to be you sorry.  Quack


----------



## colfax_m (Dec 10, 2021)

eagle1462010 said:


> If they have Covid you dont see them.  Offer no prescriotions for anything.  Sucks to be you sorry.  Quack


I don’t see them in my clinic because they’re a threat to the health of my other patients. There are other places that can. It’s about protecting people. 

You’re fixated on therapy because you need to be bailed out from the consequences of not vaccinating. It’s not science. It’s emotional.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 10, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> I don’t see them in my clinic because they’re a threat to the health of my other patients. There are other places that can. It’s about protecting people.
> 
> You’re fixated on therapy because you need to be bailed out from the consequences of not vaccinating. It’s not science. It’s emotional.


do people with flu go to your clinic?  outstanding, now it's a clinic.  With aids?  You, a supposed doctor aren't fixated on therapy, makes you evil.


----------



## playtime (Dec 10, 2021)




----------



## colfax_m (Dec 10, 2021)

jc456 said:


> the one with the elective procedures. #596


Anyone scheduled for elective procedures who gets COVID has their procedure postponed. Has nothing to do with vaccination status as you insinuated.

They’re elective procedures. Nothing wrong with that. It’s in the best interest of the patient.


----------



## colfax_m (Dec 10, 2021)

jc456 said:


> You, a supposed doctor aren't fixated on therapy,


I’m fixated on therapy that works.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Dec 10, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> I don’t see them in my clinic because they’re a threat to the health of my other patients. There are other places that can. It’s about protecting people.
> 
> You’re fixated on therapy because you need to be bailed out from the consequences of not vaccinating. It’s not science. It’s emotional.


I dont need to be bailed out of anything.  Natural immunity is better than a BS jab.  You ditched patients offered Nothing.  You sre useless


----------



## colfax_m (Dec 10, 2021)

eagle1462010 said:


> I dont need to be bailed out of anything.  Natural immunity is better than a BS jab.  You ditched patients offered Nothing.  You sre useless


God. It’s like I’m talking with a computer. You guys are so well programmed.

Natural immunity doesn’t work if you’re dying from COVID the first time around. Don’t want to die? Your best bet is to get vaccinated. I can offer that to people. It works. It actually works.

But you don’t want to talk about how the vaccine works. You decided no vaccine. Now you need a way to blame someone else for the consequences.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Dec 10, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> God. It’s like I’m talking with a computer. You guys are so well programmed.
> 
> Natural immunity doesn’t work if you’re dying from COVID the first time around. Don’t want to die? Your best bet is to get vaccinated. I can offer that to people. It works. It actually works.
> 
> But you don’t want to talk about how the vaccine works. You decided no vaccine. Now you need a way to blame someone else for the consequences.


Oh like most get hardly sick at all.  Covid wasnt crap.  Dang Swine Flu sucked hairy balls.

Most were like that 1st year.  Some gad trouble and got offered Zero helo from people like you.  

That is why we have the worst stats on planet earth.

Ive shiwn many studies that show other cheao drugs worked.


----------



## colfax_m (Dec 10, 2021)

eagle1462010 said:


> Ive shiwn many studies that show other cheao drugs worked.


How many were later retracted?


----------



## eagle1462010 (Dec 10, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> How many were later retracted?


Yawn  its still up on the web for treatments in India.

I asked you for proof of 4.9 milluon dead there.  How did they hide them?


----------



## jc456 (Dec 10, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> Anyone scheduled for elective procedures who gets COVID has their procedure postponed. Has nothing to do with vaccination status as you insinuated.
> 
> They’re elective procedures. Nothing wrong with that. It’s in the best interest of the patient.


your comment implies that anyone with some problem not related to wuhan doesn't get treated.  That's your implication, not anyone elses.  There is no reason not to work on someone who is wuhan positive if there are no symptoms of wuhan.  yet you refuse.  That's your words.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 10, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> But you don’t want to talk about how the vaccine works. You decided no vaccine. Now you need a way to blame someone else for the consequences.


no, you don't.  vaccine's killed people and you deny it.  vaccine's are not working, deny it.  vaccine's create variants, you don't want to talk about it.  I asked many times in here, if unvaccinated are causing variants, why wasn't there a variant until the vaccine was deployed?  Zip, you apparently don't want to talk about it.


----------



## colfax_m (Dec 10, 2021)

eagle1462010 said:


> Yawn  its still up on the web for treatments in India.
> 
> I asked you for proof of 4.9 milluon dead there.  How did they hide them?


I thought we were talking about studies?

India can put whatever recommendations it wants. The question is whether the studies support it.

How do you think India arrived at its number of COVID deaths? Reporting. They don’t hide them. They just don’t report them. India’s medical system, especially in poor rural provinces is about as bad as anywhere in the world. They simply don’t have the infrastructure to collect or report accurate data.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Dec 10, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> I thought we were talking about studies?
> 
> India can put whatever recommendations it wants. The question is whether the studies support it.
> 
> How do you think India arrived at its number of COVID deaths? Reporting. They don’t hide them. They just don’t report them. India’s medical system, especially in poor rural provinces is about as bad as anywhere in the world. They simply don’t have the infrastructure to collect or report accurate data.


Prove it


----------



## colfax_m (Dec 10, 2021)

jc456 said:


> vaccine's killed people and you deny it.


They have. Very few. 


jc456 said:


> vaccine's are not working, deny it.


Then why are 90% of severe COVID cases and deaths unvaccinated?


jc456 said:


> vaccine's create variants, you don't want to talk about it


I haven’t seen it. 


jc456 said:


> if unvaccinated are causing variants, why wasn't there a variant until the vaccine was deployed?


There’s been variants being created since the start of the pandemic.


----------



## colfax_m (Dec 10, 2021)

eagle1462010 said:


> Prove it


In India, the “low mortality” narrative based on the reported COVID-19 deaths may be causing more harm than benefit. The extent to which COVID-19 deaths get reported depends on the coverage of routine death surveillance [death registration along with medical certification of cause of death (MCCD)] and the errors in MCCD. In India, the coverage of routine death surveillance is 18.1%. This is compounded by the fact that COVID-19 death reporting is focused among reported cases and the case detection ratio is low.









						Adjusting Reported COVID-19 Deaths for the Prevailing Routine Death Surveillance in India
					

In India, the “low mortality” narrative based on the reported COVID-19 deaths may be causing more harm than benefit. The extent to which COVID-19 deaths get reported depends on the coverage of routine death surveillance [death registration along with medical certification of cause of death...




					www.frontiersin.org


----------



## eagle1462010 (Dec 10, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> In India, the “low mortality” narrative based on the reported COVID-19 deaths may be causing more harm than benefit. The extent to which COVID-19 deaths get reported depends on the coverage of routine death surveillance [death registration along with medical certification of cause of death (MCCD)] and the errors in MCCD. In India, the coverage of routine death surveillance is 18.1%. This is compounded by the fact that COVID-19 death reporting is focused among reported cases and the case detection ratio is low.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And why should i believe this article??


----------



## eagle1462010 (Dec 10, 2021)

If 5 mullion died then people would have spoken tjere and tue media would have Fear Porning the deaths


----------



## colfax_m (Dec 10, 2021)

eagle1462010 said:


> And why should i believe this article??


You won’t. It doesn’t fit with what you want to believe.

Do you really think a health system as shoddy as India’s can accurately report COVID deaths?


----------



## jc456 (Dec 10, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> I thought we were talking about studies?
> 
> India can put whatever recommendations it wants. The question is whether the studies support it.
> 
> How do you think India arrived at its number of COVID deaths? Reporting. They don’t hide them. They just don’t report them. India’s medical system, especially in poor rural provinces is about as bad as anywhere in the world. They simply don’t have the infrastructure to collect or report accurate data.


well if they're using it, it must to them.  Why are you always so critical of people who use procedures you don't agree with?  That isn't scientific.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 10, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> They have. Very few.


if they kill one it's too many.  You're stating then that their deaths don't matter.  BTW, in my opinion, the mere fact it can kill someone removes it from mandates.  It would be asking someone to accept russian roulette.


----------



## colfax_m (Dec 10, 2021)

jc456 said:


> if they kill one it's too many.


Every year, people die from side effects of drugs. We keep using them. Benefits > risks


----------



## jc456 (Dec 10, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> Every year, people die from side effects of drugs. We keep using them. Benefits > risks


yep and they choose to take the risk.  your argument doesn't have feet.  mandate states you must take the risk even though you don't want to.  apples and dishsoap.


----------



## colfax_m (Dec 10, 2021)

jc456 said:


> yep and they choose to take the risk.  your argument doesn't have feet.  mandate states you must take the risk even though you don't want to.  apples and dishsoap.


No one is forced to be vaccinated.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 10, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> No one is forced to be vaccinated.


hahahaahahahahahahahahahahaha  yeah, that's such bullshit you couldn't have written that with a straight face. Then what does mandate mean?


----------



## colfax_m (Dec 10, 2021)

jc456 said:


> hahahaahahahahahahahahahahaha  yeah, that's such bullshit you couldn't have written that with a straight face. Then what does mandate mean?


What mandate are you talking about?

Be specific.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 10, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> What mandate are you talking about?
> 
> Be specific.


the executive order one. Executive Order 14042


----------



## colfax_m (Dec 10, 2021)

jc456 said:


> the executive order one.


It doesn’t force people to be vaccinated.

Thanks for coming to my Ted Talk.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 10, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> It doesn’t force people to be vaccinated.
> 
> Thanks for coming to my Ted Talk.


yes it does.  read it. Executive Order 14042

Ted is probably more knowledgeable than Coldfax.


----------



## colfax_m (Dec 10, 2021)

jc456 said:


> yes it does.  read it. Executive Order 14042
> 
> Ted is probably more knowledgeable than Coldfax.


Read it. You’re wrong.


----------



## JustAGuy1 (Dec 10, 2021)

Lesh said:


> Omicron is spreading. And Omicron victims are showing up in hospitals with severe illness.



Lie


----------



## jc456 (Dec 10, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> Read it. You’re wrong.


how am I wrong?


----------



## colfax_m (Dec 10, 2021)

jc456 said:


> how am I wrong?


Still waiting for you to post the mandate that forces people to be vaccinated.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 10, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> Still waiting for you to post the mandate that forces people to be vaccinated.


I did, you said I was wrong, I asked how, you didn't respond?

Have you looked up the word mandate yet?


----------



## colfax_m (Dec 10, 2021)

jc456 said:


> I did, you said I was wrong, I asked how, you didn't respond?
> 
> Have you looked up the word mandate yet?


No you didn’t. I’m waiting for you to post one that does.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 10, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> No you didn’t. I’m waiting for you to post one that does.


well sure I did, you even responded to it.  You ok?  you said I was wrong, that's your opinion, point to how I'm wrong.  that's how it works.  join in the fun and expose yourself again.  still waiting on that one hospital data you claimed was easy.  nothing yet.


----------



## colfax_m (Dec 10, 2021)

jc456 said:


> well sure I did, you even responded to it.  You ok?  you said I was wrong, that's your opinion, point to how I'm wrong.  that's how it works.  join in the fun and expose yourself again.  still waiting on that one hospital data you claimed was easy.  nothing yet.


I provided the hospital data. You said it was false. You haven’t pointed to how it’s false.

That’s how it works.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 10, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> I provided the hospital data. You said it was false. You haven’t pointed to how it’s false.
> 
> That’s how it works.


Sure I did, it wasn’t one hospital’s data to which was my ask! You even acknowledged it wasn’t one hospital. Well son, that was the ask. You haven’t provided that data! So you haven’t actually answered! Post #477


----------



## colfax_m (Dec 10, 2021)

jc456 said:


> Sure I did, it wasn’t one hospital’s data to which was my ask! You even acknowledged it wasn’t one hospital. Well son, that was the ask. You haven’t provided that data! So you haven’t actually answered! Post #477


Ah, so you just change the request.

Im done playing your games.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 10, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> Ah, so you just change the request.
> 
> Im done playing your games.


Nope #477 so you admit you lied? Gotcha


----------



## colfax_m (Dec 10, 2021)

jc456 said:


> Nope #477 so you admit you lied? Gotcha


What did I lie about?


----------



## colfax_m (Dec 10, 2021)

jc456 

This is not my hospital data, but suffice to say, fits exactly with my statements.









						Penn Medicine Lancaster General Health COVID-19 Data - Penn Medicine Lancaster General Health
					

Daily updates on the LG Health COVID-19 patient population.



					www.lancastergeneralhealth.org


----------



## jc456 (Dec 10, 2021)

How about some education here?









						Trillions Upon Trillions of Viruses Fall From the Sky Each Day (Published 2018)
					

Viruses shape the ecology of the planet, but scientists still have only a rudimentary understanding of the microbial impacts on animals, plants and ecosystems.




					www.nytimes.com


----------



## jc456 (Dec 10, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> What did I lie about?


You could Post one hospital’s patient counts by syndrome!  Again, post #477


----------



## colfax_m (Dec 10, 2021)

jc456 said:


> You could Post one hospital’s patient counts by syndrome!  Again, post #477


Post 477 is your post. Where did I say that?


----------



## jc456 (Dec 10, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> Post 477 is your post. Where did I say that?


yep, It was my ask to you.


----------



## colfax_m (Dec 10, 2021)

jc456 said:


> yep, It was my ask to you.


So I didn’t lie then. Cool.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 10, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> jc456
> 
> This is not my hospital data, but suffice to say, fits exactly with my statements.
> 
> ...


From the link:
*COVID-19 Positive Inpatients at Lancaster General Hospital (LGH) 98*


> Unvaccinated Percent of COVID-19 Positive Inpatients at LGH





> 73/98 = 74%





> Vaccinated Percent of COVID-19 Positive Inpatients at LGH





> 25/98 = 26%


*Percent of COVID-19 Patients in Critical Care (ICU) at LGH 22/98 = 22%*


> Unvaccinated Percent of COVID-19 Patients in ICU at LGH





> 19/22 = 86%





> Vaccinated Percent of COVID-19 Patients in ICU at LGH





> 3/22 = 14%


*Percent of COVID-19 Patients on a Ventilator at LGH  15/98 = 15%*


> Unvaccinated Percent of COVID-19 Patients on a Ventilator at LGH





> 13/15 = 87%





> Vaccinated Percent of COVID-19 Patients on a Ventilator at LGH





> 2/15 = 13%


*Total of COVID-19-related Deaths *_a_t LGH 499
Average Deceased Age 74.6

_Note: Vaccinated, in the table above, is the CDC’s definition for fully vaccinated._

Looks like this hospital data is saying that the average death of someone with wuhan is 74.6 years old.  To me, this suggests other health issues most likely contributed to the death and not wuhan.  They say as much with their language stating "related deaths".  Doesn't say due to wuhan.  They are careful not to state that point.  _*It's what I've said since the first count*_ was ever published by the CDC, 'Probable' term used.  Doesn't mean because of, but could have, but we're not sure.

This backs my claim, not yours.


----------



## colfax_m (Dec 10, 2021)

jc456 said:


> This backs my claim, not yours.


What exactly is your claim?


----------



## jc456 (Dec 10, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> So I didn’t lie then. Cool.


well you did up to post #769.  However, doesn't say exactly what I was looking for, but it at least backed my position and not yours.  So I'll take that win.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 10, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> What exactly is your claim?


that wuhan wasn't why the patients were in the hospital.


----------



## colfax_m (Dec 10, 2021)

jc456 said:


> well you did up to post #769.  However, doesn't say exactly what I was looking for, but it at least backed my position and not yours.  So I'll take that win.


But you can’t point out where I lied. That’s my request. You say I lied. Then you point to YOUR post when I asked where I lied.

So I’ll ask again. Where did I lie?


----------



## colfax_m (Dec 10, 2021)

jc456 said:


> that wuhan wasn't why the patients were in the hospital.


Nothing in the link said anything of the sort. You lied.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 10, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> But you can’t point out where I lied. That’s my request. You say I lied. Then you point to YOUR post when I asked where I lied.
> 
> So I’ll ask again. Where did I lie?


you still can't read can you?


----------



## jc456 (Dec 10, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> Nothing in the link said anything of the sort. You lied.


look for the word "related' deaths.  look at it.  implies the deaths weren't due to wuhan.


----------



## colfax_m (Dec 10, 2021)

jc456 said:


> you still can't read can you?


Yes. I read the post you wrote. I could not have lied in your post.

Still waiting to find out where I lied.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 10, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> Yes. I read the post you wrote. I could not have lied in your post.
> 
> Still waiting to find out where I lied.


Did I say you lied in my post?  that's not logical is it.  It would be my post. Again, you ain't a sharp knife. 

read my post you ignored, mentions a post number of yours.


----------



## colfax_m (Dec 10, 2021)

jc456 said:


> look for the word "related' deaths.  look at it.  implies the deaths weren't due to wuhan.


If a death wasn’t due to COVID, then they would be “unrelated”.

So basically what you said only the opposite.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 10, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> If a death wasn’t due to COVID, then they would be “unrelated”.
> 
> So basically what you said only the opposite.


hahahahahahahahahaha why isn't due to wuhan is the question.  why can't you ever follow along?


----------



## colfax_m (Dec 10, 2021)

jc456 said:


> Did I say you lied in my post?  that's not logical is it.  It would be my post. Again, you ain't a sharp knife.


I asked where I lied and that’s the post you told me to look at.



jc456 said:


> You could Post one hospital’s patient counts by syndrome! Again, post #477


So which post did I lie in?


----------



## jc456 (Dec 10, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> I asked where I lied and that’s the post you told me to look at.


yep my post was the ask from the claim you made that you could post from one hospital.  From that post to the post of yours I mentioned up to 769.  Even gave you credit even though it was exactly an answer to the ask.


----------



## colfax_m (Dec 10, 2021)

jc456 said:


> hahahahahahahahahaha why isn't due to wuhan is the question. why can't you ever follow along?


Do you not understand what related means?


----------



## colfax_m (Dec 10, 2021)

jc456 said:


> the claim you made that you could post from one hospital


What post was that?


----------



## jc456 (Dec 10, 2021)

For those interested, watch Ancient Aliens Season14 Episode 9.  Aliens and viruses.  outstanding episode.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 10, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> What post was that?


#479


----------



## jc456 (Dec 10, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> Do you not understand what related means?


do you?  it isn't due to.  it is a question whether it affected the patient or not, since they don't know they can't claim death 'due to'


----------



## ClaireH (Dec 10, 2021)

Care4all said:


> FYI    Haven't read the link yet...
> 
> But if someone has MILD covid, why would any of those people even need ivermectin?


This advice could’ve been utilized during the time people were told to stay home and do nothing basically by Fauci & Company. As part of a basic pandemic response plan, Tier 2 for public information including at-home treatment was completely left out as we immediately were thrust into Tier 3 for vaccination route. This necessitated  Webster’s dictionary to add mRNA technology to its vaccine definition this past January. I find that curious to say the least.

So, in answer to your question you would have to ask ethically-led medical professionals, but it is reasonable to assume anyone with mild conditions who are not getting over their symptoms fare better (shortened duration of symptoms) by seeking out home treatments proven effective.

If you decide to read the link it provides the data.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 10, 2021)

Care4all said:


> FYI    Haven't read the link yet...
> 
> But if someone has MILD covid, why would any of those people even need ivermectin?


asymptomatic people aren't even sick.  Don't need shit.


----------



## colfax_m (Dec 10, 2021)

jc456 said:


> do you?  it isn't due to.  it is a question whether it affected the patient or not, since they don't know they can't claim death 'due to'


Related: associated with the specified item or process, especially causally.

So you’re wrong.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 10, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> Related: associated with the specified item or process, especially causally.
> 
> So you’re wrong.


not at all.  Again, words are chosen carefully to make a statement.  The average age tells us differently. similar to all the nursing home deaths that were probable deaths. Comorbid conditions.


----------



## colfax_m (Dec 10, 2021)

jc456 said:


> #479


Nowhere in that post does it say anything about “one hospital” which is what you are so obsessed with.


----------



## colfax_m (Dec 10, 2021)

jc456 said:


> not at all.


The definition of related includes a causal relationship. If it wasn’t causal, then it would be unrelated. It’s literally the opposite of what you claimed. 


jc456 said:


> The average age tells us differently.


It doesn’t. You’re just speculating.


----------



## MisterBeale (Dec 10, 2021)

CrusaderFrank said:


> When I learned that Fauxi and the CCP developed a bioweapon to attack the human respiratory system, I got the jab.
> 
> I've had no side effects thus far
> 
> However, I am not EVER getting the booster.  At this point I'll take my chances and use any of the myriad of other options available to me.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 10, 2021)

Provisional Death Counts for Coronavirus Disease 2019 (COVID-19)
					

National Center for Health Statistics




					www.cdc.gov


----------



## jc456 (Dec 10, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> Nowhere in that post does it say anything about “one hospital” which is what you are so obsessed with.


hahahahhahaahahahahaha again, you can't follow along the thread from post #477.  too fking funny


----------



## colfax_m (Dec 10, 2021)

MisterBeale said:


>


Want to take a guess as to how many polio shots you got?


----------



## jc456 (Dec 10, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> Want to take a guess as to how many polio shots you got?


I didn't get one.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 10, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> The definition of related includes a causal relationship. If it wasn’t causal, then it would be unrelated. It’s literally the opposite of what you claimed.
> 
> It doesn’t. You’re just speculating.


Comorbid conditions.  This is and has been the discussion since post #477.  I know I didn't use the term, but was my implied discussions.


----------



## MisterBeale (Dec 10, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> Want to take a guess as to how many polio shots you got?











						False equivalence - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## colfax_m (Dec 10, 2021)

jc456 said:


> Comorbid conditions.


Like what?


----------



## colfax_m (Dec 10, 2021)

MisterBeale said:


> False equivalence - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just saying. I don’t understand the criticism that the COVID vaccine requires boosters. As if thats a problem all of a sudden.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 10, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> Like what?


ahhhh now you want to know.  So do I.  Again, it's been the ask all along from one hospital.  why doesn't the hospital data show what the comorbid conditions are to all the patients with wuhan? That's why I said what I said on the post to your link.


----------



## MisterBeale (Dec 10, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> Just saying. I don’t understand the criticism that the COVID vaccine requires boosters. As if thats a problem all of a sudden.








You go get your boosters.  When ever Big Pharma tells you to.     Just leave he rest of us alone, mmmmkay?


----------



## colfax_m (Dec 10, 2021)

jc456 said:


> ahhhh now you want to know.  So do I.  Again, it's been the ask all along from one hospital.  why doesn't the hospital data show what the comorbid conditions are to all the patients with wuhan? That's why I said what I said on the post to your link.


No, I want to know which conditions you think are relevant. Which ones?


----------



## colfax_m (Dec 10, 2021)

MisterBeale said:


> You go get your boosters.  When ever Big Pharma tells you to.     Just leave he rest of us alone, mmmmkay?


How many Polio boosters did big pharma tell you to get?


----------



## MisterBeale (Dec 10, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> How many Polio boosters did big pharma tell you to get?


Haven't I already told you that this is a False Equivalence? 

First, they are two completely different technologies for the "vaccine."


Second?  The fatality rate of polio is 5% for children.  For Covid?  It is 0%


You just love parroting the propaganda of BIG PHARMA and BIG GOVERNMENT, don't ya?  Who do you really work for?


----------



## colfax_m (Dec 10, 2021)

MisterBeale said:


> Haven't I already told you that this is a False Equivalence?
> 
> First, they are two completely different technologies for the "vaccine."
> 
> ...


The fatality rate for children was 5%, 50 years ago. Now? I doubt would be anywhere near as high. 

I'm going to ask why the fatality rate for COVID in children is important. Are you a child?


----------



## MisterBeale (Dec 10, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> The fatality rate for children was 5%, 50 years ago. Now? I doubt would be anywhere near as high.
> 
> I'm going to ask why the fatality rate for COVID in children is important. Are you a child?


Why medicate for something that is an insignificant threat, but does have known possible side affects?


----------



## colfax_m (Dec 10, 2021)

MisterBeale said:


> Why medicate for something that is an insignificant threat, but does have known possible side affects?


Insignificant threat?

I mean, maybe you are a child, but if you aren’t did you not notice that 800k people have died? Doesn’t seem so insignificant.


----------



## MisterBeale (Dec 10, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> Insignificant threat?
> 
> I mean, maybe you are a child, but if you aren’t did you not notice that 800k people have died? Doesn’t seem so insignificant.


----------



## colfax_m (Dec 10, 2021)

MisterBeale said:


>


Right. 800k COVID deaths insignificant. 5 deaths from vaccine.

Ho boy. Slam the breaks.


----------



## MisterBeale (Dec 10, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> Right. 800k COVID deaths insignificant. 5 deaths from vaccine.
> 
> Ho boy. Slam the breaks.


----------



## MisterBeale (Dec 10, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> 5 deaths from vaccine.





Oh yeah, everyone bleevs that number is accurate.  Because reporting that sort of thing is mandatory.


----------



## MisterBeale (Dec 10, 2021)




----------



## colfax_m (Dec 10, 2021)

MisterBeale said:


> Oh yeah, everyone bleevs that number is accurate.  Because reporting that sort of thing is mandatory.


Right. You believe that there’s tracking chips in the vaccines, no? What’s the point of putting trackers in a deadly vaccine?


----------



## colfax_m (Dec 10, 2021)

MisterBeale said:


>


Ladies and gentlemen, they discovered the cause of SIDS!


----------



## MisterBeale (Dec 10, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> Ladies and gentlemen, they discovered the cause of SIDS!


----------



## MisterBeale (Dec 10, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> Right. You believe that there’s tracking chips in the vaccines, no? What’s the point of putting trackers in a deadly vaccine?


----------



## colfax_m (Dec 10, 2021)

MisterBeale said:


>


My car got a flat after I was vaccinated. I’m still trying to figure out how it caused that. I listed it in VAERS. That and my dog threw up on my favorite rug.

It really tied the room together. Pfizer needs to buy me a new one.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Dec 11, 2021)

CrusaderFrank said:


> When I learned that Fauxi and the CCP developed a bioweapon to attack the human respiratory system, I got the jab.
> 
> I've had no side effects thus far
> 
> However, I am not EVER getting the booster.  At this point I'll take my chances and use any of the myriad of other options available to me.


Crazy on parade


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Dec 11, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Crazy on parade



Fauxi and the NIH admitted as much, they even scrubbed gain of function from their website


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Dec 11, 2021)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Fauxi and the NIH admitted as much, they even scrubbed gain of function from their website


Sure, nutball. 

yes, go google for more reasons from two months ago why you have been crazy for 20 years. Maybe SOMEDAY someone will buy it.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Dec 12, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Sure, nutball.
> 
> yes, go google for more reasons from two months ago why you have been crazy for 20 years. Maybe SOMEDAY someone will buy it.


Stay ignorant!

Truth over facts

Checked box determines gender

Wheeze awl gunny dye from Covid Global Climate warming change


----------



## skews13 (Dec 12, 2021)

CrusaderFrank said:


> When I learned that Fauxi and the CCP developed a bioweapon to attack the human respiratory system, I got the jab.
> 
> I've had no side effects thus far
> 
> However, I am not EVER getting the booster.  At this point I'll take my chances and use any of the myriad of other options available to me.


----------



## sparky (Dec 12, 2021)

Briss said:


> the experimental injection is a _treatment_, and _not _a vaccine,


this^^^^


Lesh said:


> I can go pretty much where I want and do pretty much what I want without fear of dying from covid


false security is a dangerous thing Lesh


CrusaderFrank said:


> they even scrubbed gain of function from their website


they're like that

~S~


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Dec 12, 2021)

skews13 said:


> View attachment 574869



What kills all life on Earth first: Covid or Manmade global climate warming change?


----------



## MisterBeale (Dec 12, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> My car got a flat after I was vaccinated. I’m still trying to figure out how it caused that. I listed it in VAERS. That and my dog threw up on my favorite rug.
> 
> It really tied the room together. Pfizer needs to buy me a new one.


OK.  I booked marked this post from the other day.  In just the first 90 days, this is from Pfizer's OWN DATA, they had 1223 deaths.  I can't begin to imagine how many have been caused since.  So you are lying just stop.



"This will, in short, blow your mind away.  It won't, of course, be covered in the cabal owned media.   

Court-Ordered Pfizer Documents They Tried To Have Sealed For 55 years Show 1223 Deaths, 158,000 Adverse Events in 90 Days Post EUA Release​The Most Shocking Document Release Of The Last 100 years​








						Court-Ordered Pfizer Documents They Tried To Have Sealed For 55 years Show 1223 Deaths, 158,000 Adverse Events in 90 Days Post EUA Release
					

The Most Shocking Document Release Of The Last 100 years




					celiafarber.substack.com
				




". . . Most smoking guns are not really smoking guns, but this one _is._

A group called “Public Health and Medical Professionals For Transparency Documents” sued the FDA for the release of Pfizer’s  documents concerning adverse events from their Covid “vaccine”, which Pfizer fought to have concealed 55 years, but a courageous judge ordered them released anyway.

They wrote on their website:
”Four days after the Pfizer vaccine was approved for ages 16+, we submitted a Freedom of Information Act Request to the FDA for all of the data within Pfizer’s COVID-19 vaccine biological product file. We have now sued the FDA for not releasing the data. Click below for court documents and for productions of Pfizer’s documents from the FDA.”

*Link:  https://phmpt.org/wp-content/uploads/2021/11/5.3.6-postmarketing-experience.pdf *

My God

In the 90 days following EUA release of the “vaccine” they recorded _1223 deaths_, and _158,000 adverse reactions_, including fetal deaths, spontaneous abortions and more. They call this, in their encrypted, trans-human Pharma-lingo, the “post marketing experience.” [See link above]. . "

<snip>

". . . And this is a fate worse, they make clear, than death.

But no need to believe “anti-vaxxers” anymore—here’s the data from _Pfizer_, of everything these predators have “observed” in their victims, whose lives they are ostensibly so insistent upon “saving” and who were healthy before the shots, but spellbound by fear, and sacrificed by an unspeakably cold-blooded media:"

There are eight pages of adverse affects. . . including, by the way, AIDS.  "


----------



## MisterBeale (Dec 12, 2021)

Those are the facts.  ^  Straight from Pfizer itself.  That is more harm than was listed from air bag recalls or the swine flu jab recall.

Watch the COVIDIAN CULT deny them still. .  because this isn't about science. .  . it is about propaganda and emotion.









						The Covidian Cult
					

One of the hallmarks of totalitarianism is mass conformity to a psychotic official narrative. Not a regular official narrative, like the “Cold War” or the “War on Terror” na…




					consentfactory.org
				












						The Covidian Cult (Part II)
					

Back in October of 2020, I wrote an essay called The Covidian Cult, in which I described the so-called “New Normal” as a global totalitarian ideological movement. Developments over the …




					consentfactory.org
				












						The Covidian Cult (Part III)
					

In The Covidian Cult (Part I) and (Part II), I characterized the so-called “New Normal” as a “global totalitarian ideological movement.” Since I published those essays, more…




					consentfactory.org


----------



## Lesh (Dec 12, 2021)

Since December 2020, more than 350 million doses of COVID-19 vaccine have been administered in the U.S., and VAERS has received 6,968 reports of death (0.0019%), according to the CDC. (Numbers as of Aug. 26, 2021.)

However, that statistic offers no insight into the cause of death for those people. If a 90-year-old nursing home resident got the vaccine and then died days, weeks or even months later of another ailment, the resident’s death would be reported to VAERS.


----------



## colfax_m (Dec 12, 2021)

MisterBeale said:


> OK.  I booked marked this post from the other day.  In just the first 90 days, this is from Pfizer's OWN DATA, they had 1223 deaths.  I can't begin to imagine how many have been caused since.  So you are lying just stop.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How many of those deaths were determined to be related to the vaccine and not due to unrelated causes?


----------



## Lesh (Dec 12, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> How many of those deaths were determined to be related to the vaccine and not due to unrelated causes?


Since December 2020, more than 350 million doses of COVID-19 vaccine have been administered in the U.S., and VAERS has received 6,968 reports of death (0.0019%), according to the CDC. (Numbers as of Aug. 26, 2021.)

However, that statistic offers no insight into the cause of death for those people. If a 90-year-old nursing home resident got the vaccine and then died days, weeks or even months later of another ailment, the resident’s death would be reported to VAERS.


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Dec 12, 2021)

Lol, oh man!  









						Suck on this Omicron study, Fauci…
					

Three shots of Pfizer COVID vaccine 4x less effective against Omicron   The neutralizing ability of three shots of the Pfizer vaccine is four times less against Omicron than the Delta v…




					citizenfreepress.com


----------



## Ame®icano (Dec 12, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> You are an idiot. And a liar.
> 
> You’re leaving out a lot here.


You are the loudest one here, and it seems with least knowledge on the subject.


----------



## Ame®icano (Dec 12, 2021)

Lesh said:


> Since December 2020, more than 350 million doses of COVID-19 vaccine have been administered in the U.S., and VAERS has received 6,968 reports of death (0.0019%), according to the CDC. (Numbers as of Aug. 26, 2021.)
> 
> However, that statistic offers no insight into the cause of death for those people. If a 90-year-old nursing home resident got the vaccine and then died days, weeks or even months later of another ailment, the resident’s death would be reported to VAERS.


When you say "according to CDC", you're implying we don't know how to read VAERS data.


----------



## Ame®icano (Dec 12, 2021)




----------



## Lesh (Dec 12, 2021)

Ame®icano said:


> When you say "according to CDC", you're implying we don't know how to read VAERS data.


You don't even understand what VAERS is


----------



## eagle1462010 (Dec 12, 2021)

LordBrownTrout said:


> Lol, oh man!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The virus just laughs.  Mutates and goes around the vaccine.  The mole is winning in the wack a mole game.  More quarters and they still keep coming.  Never ending.  

Omicron is a blessing.  Unless these moonbats push a new vaccine that the virus will simply mutate around again.


----------



## Ame®icano (Dec 12, 2021)

Lesh said:


> You don't even understand what VAERS is



But you, Chud, do.

As usual, you got it all wrong, again...


----------



## MisterBeale (Dec 12, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> How many of those deaths were determined to be related to the vaccine and not due to unrelated causes?


----------



## jc456 (Dec 13, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> Right. 800k COVID deaths insignificant. 5 deaths from vaccine.
> 
> Ho boy. Slam the breaks.



Go to 9:24 mark of the video! Number of deaths after vaccines is quite high, higher than unvaccinated


----------



## jc456 (Dec 13, 2021)

Lesh said:


> You don't even understand what VAERS is







__





						VAERS - Data
					





					vaers.hhs.gov
				




Did you download the data?  750,000 + records, for covid = 699k filed.


----------



## colfax_m (Dec 13, 2021)

jc456 said:


> Go to 9:24 mark of the video! Number of deaths after vaccines is quite high, higher than unvaccinated


It says the exact opposite of what you claimed.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 13, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> It says the exact opposite of what you claimed.


Yeah I know, that’s the con. Seems you can’t figure out the con. All vaccine deaths are accumulative. I knew you’d miss that


----------



## colfax_m (Dec 13, 2021)

jc456 said:


> Yeah I know, that’s the con. Seems you can’t figure out the con. All vaccine deaths are accumulative. I knew you’d miss that


You just claimed the opposite so apparently you didn’t know.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 13, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> You just claimed the opposite so apparently you didn’t know.


That’s why it’s called a con to fool you. It didn’t fool me. You still haven’t figured it out


----------



## colfax_m (Dec 13, 2021)

jc456 said:


> That’s why it’s called a con to fool you. It didn’t fool me. You still haven’t figured it out


So you think the data is fabricated?


----------



## jc456 (Dec 13, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> So you think the data is fabricated?


Not at all, they separated it to fool you, seems it did!


----------



## colfax_m (Dec 13, 2021)

jc456 said:


> Not at all, they separated it to fool you, seems it did!


You don’t have the slightest idea of what you’re talking about. The data showed less or same mortality in vaccinated as compared to unvaccinated people.

You attempted to claim it showed the opposite. Now you’re flailing around with vague nonsense and insults.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 13, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> You don’t have the slightest idea of what you’re talking about. The data showed less or same mortality in vaccinated as compared to unvaccinated people.
> 
> You attempted to claim it showed the opposite. Now you’re flailing around with vague nonsense and insults.


Add the death counts from the 5 vaccinated columns,  what’s the sum? It’s more then the two unvaccinated columns. The opposite of the narrative.


----------



## colfax_m (Dec 13, 2021)

jc456 said:


> Add the death counts from the 5 vaccinated columns,  what’s the sum? It’s more then the two unvaccinated columns. The opposite of the narrative.


Apparently you don’t know what a standardized mortality ratio is.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 13, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> Apparently you don’t know what a standardized mortality ratio is.


So you don’t know how to sum the six vaccinated columns?


----------



## colfax_m (Dec 13, 2021)

jc456 said:


> So you don’t know how to sum the six vaccinated columns?


I do. I’m also smart enough that the sum is useless without other information.

That’s why SMR is what you should be looking at.


----------



## Ame®icano (Dec 13, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> I do. I’m also smart enough that the sum is useless without other information.
> 
> That’s why SMR is what you should be looking at.


Smartest in a short bus.


----------



## colfax_m (Dec 13, 2021)

Ame®icano said:


> Smartest in a short bus.


Cool. Why don’t you use your big brain to settle the argument.

Is non-COVID mortality higher with vaccination?



			https://www.cdc.gov/mmwr/volumes/70/wr/pdfs/mm7043e2-H.pdf


----------



## jc456 (Dec 13, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> I do. I’m also smart enough that the sum is useless without other information.
> 
> That’s why SMR is what you should be looking at.


Not at all, it was all calculated. Throes are totals so sum the five columns is the total deaths due to vaccines! It’s really simple math, 12,000 deaths vaccinated 8,000 unvaccinated. The calculation of each column was the same.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 13, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> Cool. Why don’t you use your big brain to settle the argument.
> 
> Is non-COVID mortality higher with vaccination?
> 
> ...


I’m publishing stop the con


----------



## Ame®icano (Dec 13, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> Cool. Why don’t you use your big brain to settle the argument.
> 
> Is non-COVID mortality higher with vaccination?
> 
> ...


I don't know. CDC has been wrong on pretty much everything they said so far, beside they've been flat faced lying.

I have a question for you: "How are antibodies that only target spike better then ones that recognize entire virus?"


----------



## jc456 (Dec 13, 2021)

Ame®icano said:


> I don't know. CDC has been wrong on pretty much everything they said so far, beside they've been flat faced lying.
> 
> I have a question for you: "How are antibodies that only target spike better then ones that recognize entire virus?"


So what cdc did is split the doses up and vaccine types then claimed the vaccine deaths were smaller. No, every column that says vaccinated and dose is accumulative. In order to get to dose 2 you had to take dose 1, they therefore get combined


----------



## Lesh (Dec 13, 2021)

Ame®icano said:


> CDC has been wrong on pretty much everything they said so far


Virtually all of the problems with the CDC occurred during the Trump Admin and were a reaction to Trump Admin interference .


----------



## Ame®icano (Dec 13, 2021)

Lesh said:


> Virtually all of the problems with the CDC occurred during the Trump Admin and were a reaction to Trump Admin interference .


How exactly he was interfering?


----------



## Lesh (Dec 13, 2021)

Ame®icano said:


> How exactly he was interfering?


They were "crafting the messaging" ...hell they even installed a WH flack as PR director to approve or CHANGE and press releases or website info


----------



## Lesh (Dec 13, 2021)

Trump officials interfered with CDC reports on Covid-19
					

The politically appointed HHS spokesperson and his team demanded and received the right to review CDC’s scientific reports to health professionals.




					www.politico.com


----------



## Ame®icano (Dec 13, 2021)

Lesh said:


> They were "crafting the messaging" ...hell they even installed a WH flack as PR director to approve or CHANGE and press releases or website info


Still no answer, except bullshit. Again... How exactly they were interfering?


----------



## Ame®icano (Dec 13, 2021)

Lesh said:


> Trump officials interfered with CDC reports on Covid-19
> 
> 
> The politically appointed HHS spokesperson and his team demanded and received the right to review CDC’s scientific reports to health professionals.
> ...


What's wrong with WH requesting reports about COVID?

I would find it wrong if reports were being hidden from Admin, or altered before publishing. Trump did none of that, media did.

Remember, this was top official in charge of the handling of the virus...


----------



## Ame®icano (Dec 13, 2021)

It just caught my attention... they changed definition of anti-vaxxer to include people opposing forced vaccination.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Dec 13, 2021)

Ame®icano said:


> It just caught my attention... they changed definition of anti-vaxxer to include people opposing forced vaccination.
> 
> 
> View attachment 575491


Imagine that.  What a bunch of pecker woods.


----------



## Ame®icano (Dec 13, 2021)

eagle1462010 said:


> Imagine that.  What a bunch of pecker woods.


----------



## colfax_m (Dec 14, 2021)

jc456 said:


> Not at all, it was all calculated. Throes are totals so sum the five columns is the total deaths due to vaccines! It’s really simple math, 12,000 deaths vaccinated 8,000 unvaccinated. The calculation of each column was the same.


You’re being too simple. Not a surprise.

Do you know what a standardized mortality rate is?


----------



## jc456 (Dec 14, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> You’re being too simple. Not a surprise.
> 
> Do you know what a standardized mortality rate is?


sure I do, I listened to the dude explain it.  Each column was done in the same manner.  And only the percentages are the mortality rate,  the totals are the totals.  They represent the percentage normalized.  The count is the count.  Now again, do you know how to use math?  dose 1 + dose 2 + dose 1 + dose 2 + Jansen dose= ~12,000 total deaths------then  unvaccinated + unvaccinated = ~8,000 total deaths. I could argue, taking a vaccine kills you faster.  that's actually what the data shows.


----------



## colfax_m (Dec 14, 2021)

jc456 said:


> sure I do, I listened to the dude explain it.  Each column was done in the same manner.  And only the percentages are the mortality rate,  the totals are the totals.  They represent the percentage normalized.  The count is the count.  Now again, do you know how to use math?  dose 1 + dose 2 + dose 1 + dose 2 + Jansen dose= ~12,000 total deaths------then  unvaccinated + unvaccinated = ~8,000 total deaths. I could argue, taking a vaccine kills you faster.  that's actually what the data shows.


And don’t you think the rate is more important than the total?


----------



## jc456 (Dec 14, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> And don’t you think the rate is more important than the total?


well again, they're splitting the rate,  and you are still being conned.  take the rate of the ~12,000 vs ~8,000.  Just the flat numbers tells one the rate of death after vaccination  is higher than unvaccinated.  Again, the calculations are exactly the same for both figures.


----------



## colfax_m (Dec 14, 2021)

jc456 said:


> well again, they're splitting the rate,  and you are still being conned.  take the rate of the ~12,000 vs ~8,000.  Just the flat numbers tells one the rate of death after vaccination  is higher than unvaccinated.  Again, the calculations are exactly the same for both figures.


The rate is in patient years so splitting it up is irrelevant. They’re taking deaths per patient per year of exposure.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 14, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> The rate is in patient years so splitting it up is irrelevant. They’re taking deaths per patient per year of exposure.


and?  more vaccinated people will die before unvaccinated.

They split it up, BTW, to try and show taking the vaccine helps one over time vs no vaccine.  That's the con.


----------



## colfax_m (Dec 14, 2021)

jc456 said:


> and?


And the SMR is lower or the same in vaccinated groups.

Your criticism of splitting them apart is rectified by using SMR.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 14, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> And the SMR is lower or the same in vaccinated groups.
> 
> Your criticism of splitting them apart is rectified by using SMR.


nope.  totals are totals.  no matter the math to get to the figure.  ~12,000 vs ~8,000 ~4,000 more people will die after taking the vaccine over time.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Dec 14, 2021)

Ame®icano said:


> What's wrong with WH requesting reports about COVID?
> 
> I would find it wrong if reports were being hidden from Admin, or altered before publishing. Trump did none of that, media did.
> 
> ...


----------



## colfax_m (Dec 14, 2021)

jc456 said:


> nope.  totals are totals.  no matter the math to get to the figure.  ~12,000 vs ~8,000 ~4,000 more people will die after taking the vaccine over time.


You’re a moron.


----------



## wamose (Dec 14, 2021)

CrusaderFrank said:


> When I learned that Fauxi and the CCP developed a bioweapon to attack the human respiratory system, I got the jab.
> 
> I've had no side effects thus far
> 
> However, I am not EVER getting the booster.  At this point I'll take my chances and use any of the myriad of other options available to me.


Amen. I just got COVID while fully vaccinated with J&J, so I won't be getting a booster shot either. My biggest problem now is to get treatment, which the people in Pa. seem very reluctant to give. This whole response by the CDC, FDA and everyone else is a total political joke. It's pretty obvious that the main objective is not to conquer this virus but to sell vaccines. This is probably the lowest point in the history of American medicine. Personally, I'm happy to have COVID. When it's all over I'll have better antibodies. Then again, the crooked vaccine pushers in government will still insist that I get a booster. No way that's happening.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 14, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> You’re a moron.


smarter than you


----------



## colfax_m (Dec 14, 2021)

jc456 said:


> smarter than you


You’re not. You keep acting like you have the slightest idea what you’re talking about.

And refuse any attempt to straighten out your mistakes.

Your attempts to analyze scientific literature has two problems. 1. You’ve already decided what to believe. 2. You don’t understand much about statistics.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 14, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> You’re not. You keep acting like you have the slightest idea what you’re talking about.
> 
> And refuse any attempt to straighten out your mistakes.
> 
> Your attempts to analyze scientific literature has two problems. 1. You’ve already decided what to believe. 2. You don’t understand much about statistics.


I made no mistakes so I have nothing to straighten out. I don't get conned by abusive people who want harm to others publicly.


----------



## colfax_m (Dec 14, 2021)

jc456 said:


> I made no mistakes


How would you know?


----------



## jc456 (Dec 14, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> How would you know?


How would you?


----------



## colfax_m (Dec 14, 2021)

jc456 said:


> How would you?


Because I’ve been educated about the use of statistics in medical research.

Have you?


----------



## jc456 (Dec 14, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> Because I’ve been educated about the use of statistics in medical research.
> 
> Have you?


me too in electronics.


----------



## colfax_m (Dec 14, 2021)

jc456 said:


> me too in electronics.


This isn’t electronics.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 14, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> This isn’t electronics.


it's certainly not, but it is statistics and that's even across any technology.  Or are you saying medical statistics are somehow different? Excel works differently there?


----------



## colfax_m (Dec 14, 2021)

jc456 said:


> it's certainly not, but it is statistics and that's even across any technology.  Or are you saying medical statistics are somehow different? Excel works differently there?


Yes. Medical statistics are different.

That’s why you don’t know what a standardized mortality rate is.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 14, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> Yes. Medical statistics are different.
> 
> That’s why you don’t know what a standardized mortality rate is.


hahahahahahahahaha normalizing data is used in every statistical process.


----------



## colfax_m (Dec 14, 2021)

jc456 said:


> hahahahahahahahaha normalizing data is used in every statistical process.


Is normalization a good practice then?


----------

